# TV listings for Chicago Cubs fans



## DianaMo

Feel free to add Chicago Cubs related programs that I may have missed.

I've found that it takes dozens of search words to come up with all available programs that have something to do with the Chicago Cubs. Even then, I manage to miss a few that fail to use program descriptions.

MLB Baseball "Atlanta Braves at Chicago Cubs" Fri 10/1 2:10 PM 9 WGN

MLB Baseball "Atlanta Braves at Chicago Cubs" Fri 10/1 2:15 PM TBS

*MLB Baseball "Atlanta Braves at Chicago Cubs" Sat 10/2 3:00 PM FSCH

It is now the Fox game of the week and gametime has been moved to 12:25 pm. Hope all the ticket holders find out about this.

Source: cubs.com schedule page at:
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc&m=10&y=2004

Tivo still hasn't made the adjustment for this programming change.

*

MLB Baseball "Atlanta Braves at Chicago Cubs" Sun 10/3 1:10 PM 9 WGN

*Push for the Playoffs The Chicago Cubs try for the postseason for the second year in a row. Sun 10/3 12:00 PM 9 WGN

The "Race for the Pennant" show on WGN has been renamed "Wild Ride". They must've seen the Cubs/Reds series.

Wild Ride: The 2004 Cubs The Chicago Cubs try for the postseason for the second year in a row. Sun 10/3 12:00 PM 9 WGN

Oddly enough, the previous episode of "Race for the Pennant" on my Tivo has been renamed Wild Ride: The 2004 Cubs.

*

Pat Sajak's National League Ballpark Tour Dodger Stadium; Coors Field; PNC Park; SBC Park; Wrigley Field. Mon 10/4 3:00 PM TRAV

Full Access
Fri 10/1 6:00 PM FSCH
Sat 10/2 2:00 PM FSCH
Sat 10/2 8:30 PM FSCH
Sun 10/3 12:00 PM FSCH
Sun 10/3 4:30 PM FSCH

Source: Tivo listings

Feel free to view my photos from a Cubs game at:

http://pages.prodigy.net/chicagocubs

http://pages.prodigy.net/chicagocubs/page2.htm


----------



## DianaMo

Chicago Baseball Xtra is not showing up in this week's Tivo listings. I'm guessing that the Comcast thing kicked in and that this show is history. I would've preferred that they had been able to produce shows at least thru the end of the regular baseball season.

Listed in that timeslot now is:

The Sports List "Celebrity Fans" Sun 10/3 10:00 PM FSCH

Jim Belushi made the list but Bill Murray did not. Imagine that. John Cusack was also not listed.


----------



## jacobp

.... implode. Thanks for posting information on watching the last 3 games of the year for the Cubs. Is there any show better on TV than watching the Cubs and their fans go through agonizing defeat, year after year, day after day. It's great how close they come to success (like last year's infamous, "Five outs to go.") and then fail miserably. This is truly must see TV.


----------



## FourFourSeven

Was this thread created just as another big joke on us long-suffering Cubs fans? As we go through our yearly mourning process, we just want to be left alone!

(Granted, this is an interesting, new time of year to be mourning - usually it's either mid-October if we're lucky, or early June if we're not)


----------



## ireland967

> _Originally posted by jacobp _
> *.... implode. Thanks for posting information on watching the last 3 games of the year for the Cubs. Is there any show better on TV than watching the Cubs and their fans go through agonizing defeat, year after year, day after day. It's great how close they come to success (like last year's infamous, "Five outs to go.") and then fail miserably. This is truly must see TV. *


Almost like watching the Potomac . . .

oh wait a minute, never mind.


----------



## DianaMo

> _Originally posted by FourFourSeven _
> *Was this thread created just as another big joke on us long-suffering Cubs fans? *


Usually I can find more Cubs related programs than what I have listed here.

I am a longtime Cubs fan who for some reason has most Cardinal fans for friends. I don't understand why anyone would be interested in the Cards. They're boring.

The downside with being a Cubs fan is that a victory brings 2 minutes of happiness and a loss brings 4 hours of ....well, you know.

Looks like the Cubs lost today. I think they need to avoid starting Kerry Wood on Fridays - that just doesn't seem to work for him.

Did you check out my photos from Wrigley Field yet?

Diana (Not ready to give up on the Cubs season yet...)


----------



## Pressplay

On a side note, i heard that next year fox sports net will not be broadcasting cubs games and that comcast will take over. How will that effect the MLB Extra Innings package for Directv? Will the cubs games still be shown with the package? I sure hope so...


----------



## VegasVic

Where's the Steve Bartman show?


----------



## DianaMo

> _Originally posted by Pressplay _
> *On a side note, i heard that next year fox sports net will not be broadcasting cubs games and that comcast will take over. How will that effect the MLB Extra Innings package for Directv? Will the cubs games still be shown with the package? I sure hope so... *


I'm not aware of any conflicts with the Comcast Chicago sports network and MLB extra innings. But I don't have any direct info either.

I do watch for news stories regarding the new network.

My concern is that the Comcast Chicago sports network becomes available to 4dtv satellite viewers so we can watch as many Cubs games as possible.


----------



## TheDewAddict

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *I am a longtime Cubs fan who for some reason has most Cardinal fans for friends. I don't understand why anyone would be interested in the Cards. They're boring.*


Boring? True, we don't fight with our broadcasters, or blame everybody but ourselves for losing, but then again _we don't lose_. But I guess I'll take a boring old team that actually wins a World Series every now and again over a bunch of whiney-ass losers who blame a stupid farm animal for their failure 

So in a week when I'm watching my team in the playoffs, and you're sitting at home mourning yet another colapse of your beloved Small Bears, I'll be perfectly content rooting for the best young player in the league (Pujols), and the best offensive AND defensive lineup in the game. Boring and all 

Oh yeah, and you actually thought Garciaparra was going to bring you a World Series? I'm sure you could have signed Bill Buckner much cheaper, with the same results!


----------



## DianaMo

From the Chicago Cubs Gameday Press Pass from MLB.com:

ESPN-TV will televise tomorrows game (Sunday) against the Atlanta Braves  first pitch remains scheduled for 1:20 p.m.

-------

Don't forget - today's game (Saturday) has been moved to Fox (WFLD 32, etc.) with a 12:25pm start time.

--------------------------

Feel free to view my photos from a Cubs game at:

http://pages.prodigy.net/chicagocubs

http://pages.prodigy.net/chicagocubs/page2.htm


----------



## TomK

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *I am a longtime Cubs fan who for some reason has most Cardinal fans for friends. I don't understand why anyone would be interested in the Cards. They're boring.
> *


Maybe because the Cardinals have won, are winning, and will win more than the Cubs have? You're right though...the Cardinals are boring. Instead of trying to be the bad boys of baseball, instead of arguing with the television broadcasters (Caray and Stone), instead of trying to intimidate the other teams by throwing beanballs, instead of scoring a run or two a game, the Cardinals just play baseball (terrific defense, pretty good pitching, and scoring several runs a game). I can see what you mean...who could be a fan of such boredom????


----------



## DianaMo

Here's what I found from a search for "Wrigley"

Handyma'am With Beverly DeJulio "Lawn Tips From Wrigley Field" Lawn care; ivy; lawn-mower maintenance; birdbath.
Sat 10/30 2:30 PM PBSYOU
Sat 10/30 5:30 PM PBSYOU

Keyword: Sosa

Entertainment Studios.com Actor Ben Affleck ("Surviving Christmas"); actress Laura Linney ("P.S."); baseball player Sammy Sosa;
Fri 10/29 1:05 AM 8100 WABC
Fri 10/29 1:05 AM 245 WABC
Fri 10/29 1:42 AM 8491 WBBM
Fri 10/29 3:00 AM 8004 KTLA
Fri 10/29 3:00 AM 232 KTLA

----------

NFL Yearbook "1988 Chicago Bears" Mon 11/1 8:00 AM ESPNCL

NFL's Greatest Moments "Story of the '85 Bears" Chronicles Chicago's road to Super Bowl XX. Wed 10/27 12:30 AM ESPN2

Source: Tivo listings


----------



## DianaMo

More tv listings for Cubs fans...Thanks Tivo!

Baseball "1991: Cubs/Pirates" Played 4/21/91. Mon 11/8 3:00 AM ESPNCL

Baseball "1998: Montreal Expos at Chicago Cubs" Harry Caray tribute, from 4/3/98. Mon 11/8 1:00 AM ESPNCL

NFL Yearbook "1988 Chicago Bears" Mon 11/1 8:00 AM ESPNCL

Trading Spaces: Family "Chicago: Edwards Avenue" Redesigning the living room for the whole family. Sun 10/31 6:00 PM TLC Sun 10/31 10:00 PM

2003 Chicago Bears Under head coach Jauron, the Bears finish the regular season 7-9 and fail to make the playoffs. Thu 10/28 1:30 PM NFLNET

NBA "1989: Chicago Bulls at Atlanta Hawks" Sun 10/31 1:00 PM ESPNCL

NBA "1992: Bulls at Bullets" From 3/19/92. Sun 10/31 9:00 AM ESPNCL

NBA Finals Films "1996 Chicago: Un-Stop-A-Bulls" Wed 11/3 2:30 PM ESPN2

NBA Finals Films "1997: Chicago Bulls" Wed 11/3 3:00 PM ESPN2

NBA Hardwood Classics "Chicago Bulls vs. New York Knicks" Michael Jordan scores 55 points, game taped from 03/28/95. Thu 11/4 2:00 PM NBATV


----------



## DianaMo

If you're a Cubs fan, you know exactly what this article was really saying...

Unchanged Stone will be back in '05
October 20, 2004

Color analyst Steve Stone, who has been told the Cubs will pick up his option for 2005, promises to be exactly the same broadcaster he was during a controversial 2004.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/cubs/cst-spt-stone20.html

Yep...

Longtime broadcaster Steve Stone steps down
October 28, 2004

Longtime Chicago Cubs analyst Steve Stone announced Thursday he was leaving WGN-TV, less than one month after coming under fire for on-air comments he made criticizing the team.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/sports/28stone.html

Hopefully he will still work for Comcast Sports Chicago. We'll see. (I doubt it though.)










I wonder if he was concerned that with Chip Caray gone, WGN might pair him up with some Mickey Mouse broadcaster...










Feel free to view my photos from a Cubs game at:

http://pages.prodigy.net/chicagocubs

http://pages.prodigy.net/chicagocubs/page2.htm


----------



## Nfuego

> _Originally posted by TheDewAddict _
> *Boring? True, we don't fight with our broadcasters, or blame everybody but ourselves for losing, but then again we don't lose. But I guess I'll take a boring old team that actually wins a World Series every now and again over a bunch of whiney-ass losers who blame a stupid farm animal for their failure
> 
> So in a week when I'm watching my team in the playoffs, and you're sitting at home mourning yet another colapse of your beloved Small Bears, I'll be perfectly content rooting for the best young player in the league (Pujols), and the best offensive AND defensive lineup in the game. Boring and all
> 
> Oh yeah, and you actually thought Garciaparra was going to bring you a World Series? I'm sure you could have signed Bill Buckner much cheaper, with the same results! *


Hmmmmm...while I don't agree at all with D-Mo's comment that the Cardinals are BORING...

It is because of fans like you...your snide comments about ANY other team, not just the Cubs, that I gladly rooted for the BoSox in the WS and was thrilled when they SWEPT your invincible Cardinals in 4 games while committing 8 errors in the first 2 games.

I was thrilled to see your beloved, strongest lineup in my lifetime crumble at the pressure of being only the 4th team in history to get swept in the WS.


----------



## DianaMo

Here's what the Tivo found today:

Baseball "1984: Cubs/Padres" NLCS game 4, played 10/6/84. Sat 11/13 2:00 PM ESPNCL

Baseball "1991: Cubs/Pirates" Played 4/21/91. Mon 11/8 3:00 AM ESPNCL

Baseball "1998: Montreal Expos at Chicago Cubs" Harry Caray tribute, from 4/3/98. Mon 11/8 1:00 AM ESPNCL

Chicago Blackhawks Classics Thu 11/11 7:00 PM CSNCH

Chicago Tribune Live Dan Jiggets and a rotating group of writers from the Chicago Tribune discuss sporting issues. Fri 11/5 5:30 PM Fri 11/5 9:00 PM CSNCH
I haven't seen this show yet. Do they talk Cubs much?

NFL Football "Chicago Bears at New York Giants" Sun 11/7 3:00 PM WFLD / Fox

NFL Football "Chicago Bears at Tennessee Titans" Sun 11/14 12:00 PM WFLD / Fox

Ken Burns American Stories "Baseball: The National Pastime (1940-1950)" After 1941, war disrupts baseball when players are drafted into the military; Jackie Robinson plays for the Brooklyn Dodgers and begins the integration of baseball.
Check local listings.

Southern Living Presents "Folk Musician" Bluegrass musician David Holt; Louisville Slugger baseball bat factory. Wed 11/10 3:30 PM TSO
I have no idea what the TSO network is. Does anyone here watch this channel?

The Bad News Bears Go to Japan (1978) A Hollywood hustler books the peewee baseball team in a game against Japanese all-stars. Sun 11/14 5:30 AM CINEMAX

The Sandlot (1993) The best baseball player in the neighborhood helps a new kid with his clumsy ball-handling. Tue 11/9 7:00 PM FAM

This Week in Baseball Baseball news, highlights and profiles. Fri 11/5 7:00 AM ESPNCL

This Week in Baseball Baseball news, highlights and profiles. Fri 11/5 7:30 AM ESPNCL

"TWIB" airs M-F from 7 - 8am Central time on the ESPN Classic channel. I recommend recording this show daily and look for glimpses of your favorite Cub players. They had a mostly Cubs episode last week regarding a Cubs/Dodgers game from the Buckner era. Oddly enough, later that week I found some pictures of Buckner at first base tagging a Dodger baserunning. I wonder if those were from that game?

Does anyone know if "TWIB" is still in production?


----------



## DianaMo

Free agents list:

11-04) 14:47 PST NEW YORK (AP) --

The 196 players who have filed for free agency. Eligible players may file through Nov. 11 (x-filed provisionally dependant on decision by team on 2005 option):

CHICAGO (12) --

Moises Alou, of; 
Paul Bako, c; 
Matt Clement, rhp; 
Nomar Garciaparra, ss; 
Tom Goodwin, of; 
Ben Grieve, of; 
Mark Grudzielanek, 2b; 
Todd Hollandsworth, of; 
Ramon Martinez, ss; 
Kent Mercker, lhp; 
Glendon Rusch, lhp; 
Todd Walker, 2b.

Read entire list at:
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/news/archive/2004/11/04/sports1747EST0259.DTL


----------



## hefe

And the latest trade rumor...
Sosa to the Dodgers? Oh please yes, please... You can even give us Todd Hundley back! (OK, not really.)


----------



## DianaMo

I've heard that rumor too. Personally, I want the Cubs to work out their differences NOW in the offseason and be ready to play in the Spring.

And yes, I want a healthy Sosa to remain a Cub. I think he has an incredible year ahead of him and I don't want him wasting that on a non-Cub team.


----------



## hefe

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *I've heard that rumor too. Personally, I want the Cubs to work out their differences NOW in the offseason and be ready to play in the Spring.
> 
> And yes, I want a healthy Sosa to remain a Cub. I think he has an incredible year ahead of him and I don't want him wasting that on a non-Cub team. *


I can respect your optimism, but I am done with Sammy. If there is any way at all to get him out of the clubhouse and find some real leaders to replace him...I say do it, and do it now. I want this team to win while they still have the pitching.


----------



## DianaMo

I'm thinking that we don't know the REAL reason that Sammy didn't suit up that last day of the season. We do know that he was questioned by the FBI or someone like that regarding the attempted murder of his cousin on the previous day. I think something made him leave early that he's not ready to talk about. For all that he's done for the Cubs, I feel that I can give him the benefit of the doubt.

Plus if you think about it, it's rather ironic that some Cub fans get so upset about him taking that day off when their favorite team plays most of their games in daytime, where many fans must play hookey from work to attend.


----------



## hefe

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *I'm thinking that we don't know the REAL reason that Sammy didn't suit up that last day of the season. We do know that he was questioned by the FBI or someone like that regarding the attempted murder of his cousin on the previous day. I think something made him leave early that he's not ready to talk about. For all that he's done for the Cubs, I feel that I can give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Plus if you think about it, it's rather ironic that some Cub fans get so upset about him taking that day off when their favorite team plays most of their games in daytime, where many fans must play hookey from work to attend. *


Well, I can only speak for myself, not all fans, but that final day was just the final straw. Actually for me, it was even later than the final straw. He'll hit some homers, but I got too tired of seeing him fail to drive in runs with a man on 3rd and less than 2 out, striking out to kill rallies. Two years in a row hitting in the low .200s in the second half. I just think that to overcome the negative effect he has on the team (on the field and off), he needs to hit 60+ and drive in 130, and that is in the past. For all that he's done for the Cubs, he has been handsomely paid, and I say thank you, it was great. But I want the Cubs to win, not just see Sammy get some records.

When you work, travel and practically live with a group of people for 7 months of the year, and are striving toward a common goal, going through the ups and downs, you develop a team camaraderie. You are there for your teammates. You don't fight with them. You don't refuse to make changes that will help the team. You do what you can to make it better for everyone, not just yourself.

Playing hookey from work? Not sure I can get with you on that one. 
a) I have a certain number of paid days off that I use for vacation or sickness. It's part of my employment agreement. It's not hookey to use them.
b) If I am supposed to be there, I am there. If not, I get permission, let people know and rearrange what I can to accommodate my absence.
c) I didn't get paid $17,000,000 last year.


----------



## DianaMo

Sosa's replacement for that day hit a triple and a home run. I'm sure he regrets taking the day off.

Keep in mind that EVERYONE pretty much expected the Cubs to be the wildcard team. Even Steve Stone told us a week previous that we shouldn't worry, the Cubs would be the wildcard team. I imagine that many Cub fans needed a "mental health day" after that dreadful Friday. Perhaps some of the players needed one too?


----------



## DianaMo

I was wondering of Garciaparra would receive any World Series $$$,$$$ from the Red Sox. It turns out, he'll not only receive some cash, but also a World Series ring! Imagine, a Cub player with one of those. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=notebook&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## hefe

Just as weird to see Mueller and Bellhorn get one!

After yesterday's Sosa discussion, I put up a poll in a new Sosa thread...I thought you would have found it by now... 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=205167


----------



## TheDewAddict

> _Originally posted by Nfuego _
> *Hmmmmm...while I don't agree at all with D-Mo's comment that the Cardinals are BORING...
> 
> It is because of fans like you...your snide comments about ANY other team, not just the Cubs, that I gladly rooted for the BoSox in the WS and was thrilled when they SWEPT your invincible Cardinals in 4 games while committing 8 errors in the first 2 games.
> 
> I was thrilled to see your beloved, strongest lineup in my lifetime crumble at the pressure of being only the 4th team in history to get swept in the WS. *


Where did I say anything bad about any other team? There are lots of teams I respect. I was rooting for Milwaukee during the season (except of course when they played the Cards) simply because everybody picked them to be dead last, and in spite of that, they were playing well, and contending, at least early on in the season.

Much like Boston and New York, and San Francisco/Oakland, the Cardinals and Cubs are rivals. Cubs fans talk smack about the Cards, and vice versa. DianaMo said she didn't know why anyone would root for the Cards, since they are boring. Just because the Cards lacked the sideshow antics that seemed to follow the Cubs around this year does not mean they are boring in my opinion. And what I said was mostly a retaliation for having to spend the entire off season last year hearing about how the Cubs were easily going to take the Central division, and then win the WS. For a team with that much talent, their overall record was an embarrassment to them.

While I certainly wasn't thrilled that the Cards got swept in the Series, most Boston fans that I dealt with were very kind, knowledgeable, and passionate about their team, and I respect them for that. While Cubs fans may be passionate and knowledgeable, my general interactions with them have shown the majority to be less than kind.


----------



## DianaMo

A lot of my friends these days are Cardinals fans. They can get pretty smug about their team. 

I just don't find the Cardinals interesting at all. 

I'm sorry if you took offense regarding my earlier comment.


----------



## DianaMo

Have you noticed that there is Cubs related news almost every day lately?

I'd like to encourage everyone to not fully believe every story you hear about what goes on behind the scenes at Wrigley Field.

It is very easy for a reporter to misquote a player regarding an issue, or to quote him exactly, but apply it to a different issue that changes what the player meant to say.

Plus, some things that get reported on can get blown way out of proportion to the importance of that story to the team. Often times is it a story that is easy for the reporter to write and for the audience to grasp.

--------

Years ago I was quoted in a news article regarding a soon to be former employer. The answers I gave were 90% upbeat. When asked about some of the service issues, I was also honest there and gave a fair review. In the article the positive things I said were left out and just the negative things were posted. It sounded like I was gripeing when really most of my quotes were quite positive. So I try to keep this experience in mind when reading the news.


----------



## TheDewAddict

I didn't take offense to it, I just disagreed with it  You're entitled to you opinion of course.

Did WGN ever announce who will be doing the Cubs broadcasts next year since Stone and Carey are now gone?


----------



## DianaMo

> _Originally posted by TheDewAddict _
> *
> 
> Did WGN ever announce who will be doing the Cubs broadcasts next year since Stone and Carey are now gone? *


Reports are the Bob Brenly will replace Steve Stone. I haven't heard who will replace Chip Caray yet.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/cubs/cst-spt-brenly10.html

According to this article, Sosa is staying with the Cubs.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/cubs/cst-spt-cub10.html

The article states

"Sammy's a Cub, and I don't anticipate anything else,'' Hendry said.

Also posted on the web today...

Sosa, Cubs: Irreconcilable differences
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/bbw/columnist/nightengale/2004-11-10-majors_x.htm

It seems like it just depends on who you ask.


----------



## hefe

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *
> The article states
> 
> "Sammy's a Cub, and I don't anticipate anything else,'' Hendry said. *


No GM would ever say they are going to trade someone or that they are trying before it happens. You need a fallback position in case you can't work it out, and you don't want other teams to think you really have to trade him. It takes away leverage. You need them to think that you don't have to make the deal if you want the best return.

Hendry, who I do believe is an excellent GM, has said a lot of misleading things in the past. It's part of his job. He spins like a politician.


----------



## DianaMo

Here's what my Tivo found thru a variety of keyword searches...

Baseball "2003: NLDS, Game 5: Chicago Cubs at Atlanta Braves" From 10/5/03. Sat 11/27 11:00 AM ESPNCL

Rookie of the Year (1993) A boy's broken arm heals in such a way that he takes over as pitcher for the Chicago Cubs. Fri 11/19 7:00 PM FAM

SportsCentury "Sammy Sosa" Sat 11/27 1:00 PM ESPN CLASSIC

Harry Caray Special Sat 11/27 1:30 PM ESPNCL

Airline "Terminal Beauty" singer Randy Travis; drunken, troublesome young women; first pitch at Wrigley Field. Wed 11/24 8:30 PM Thu 11/25 12:30 AM A&E

"TWIB" airs M-F from 7 - 8am Central time on the ESPN Classic channel. I recommend recording this show daily and look for glimpses of your favorite Cub players.

For the Bears fans here...

1985 Chicago Bears Under head coach Mike Ditka, the Bears finish the season 15-1 on their way to the playoffs and Super Bowl XX. Wed 11/24 2:00 PM NFLNET

Bears Game Day Live Sun 11/21 10:30 AM WMAQ

Bears Game Night Live Sun 11/21 10:45 PM WMAQ

Bears Postgame Sun 11/21 3:00 PM CSNCH

NFL "1963 NFL Champ.: Giants/Bears" Played 12/29/63. Sat 11/27 5:00 PM ESPNCL

NFL Football "Chicago Bears at Dallas Cowboys" Thu 11/25 3:30 PM Fox

NFL Football "Indianapolis Colts at Chicago Bears" Sun 11/21 12:00 PM WBBM

NFL Yearbook "1965 Chicago Bears" Fri 11/19 8:30 AM ESPNCL

Super Bowl Highlights "Super Bowl XX: Bears vs. Patriots" From New Orleans. Sat 11/27 6:30 PM ESPNCL

Source: Tivo listings
Central Time zone


----------



## hefe

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *Here's what my Tivo found thru a variety of keyword searches...
> 
> ...
> Rookie of the Year (1993) A boy's broken arm heals in such a way that he takes over as pitcher for the Chicago Cubs. Fri 11/19 7:00 PM FAM...*


I was in the stands as an extra for part of that movie. Was filmed in October or November of '92, overcast, cold and drizzling. Actually a pretty boring day. They took forever to set up the shots...


----------



## Nfuego

> _Originally posted by hefe _
> *I can respect your optimism, but I am done with Sammy. If there is any way at all to get him out of the clubhouse and find some real leaders to replace him...I say do it, and do it now. I want this team to win while they still have the pitching. *


I agree 100%


----------



## Nfuego

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *I'm thinking that we don't know the REAL reason that Sammy didn't suit up that last day of the season. We do know that he was questioned by the FBI or someone like that regarding the attempted murder of his cousin on the previous day. I think something made him leave early that he's not ready to talk about. For all that he's done for the Cubs, I feel that I can give him the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Plus if you think about it, it's rather ironic that some Cub fans get so upset about him taking that day off when their favorite team plays most of their games in daytime, where many fans must play hookey from work to attend. *


I don't agree with you Mo.

NO player should REFUSE to suit up for a game. He was NOT given the day off. He was NOT excused. He left without authorization from his boss.

He makes the clubhouse MISERABLE and has for years. He needs to GO...anywhere, NOW!

The fans have ignored his "play for me" attitude, because HE was all we had to root for. But his selfishness this year ended up costing the team victories.


----------



## Nfuego

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *Sosa's replacement for that day hit a triple and a home run. I'm sure he regrets taking the day off.
> 
> Keep in mind that EVERYONE pretty much expected the Cubs to be the wildcard team. Even Steve Stone told us a week previous that we shouldn't worry, the Cubs would be the wildcard team. I imagine that many Cub fans needed a "mental health day" after that dreadful Friday. Perhaps some of the players needed one too? *


My gosh, Mo! Quit making excuses for a grown MILLIONAIRE! The other 29 guys showed up. The manager showed up. The peanut vendors showed up.

Oh yeah - They all stayed for the entire game, too!


----------



## Nfuego

> While Cubs fans may be passionate and knowledgeable, my general interactions with them have shown the majority to be less than kind.


I think you need to take into affect where you are from. You say that Cubs fans are less than kind!?!?

I would say the exact thing about Cardinal Fans...

Now, if you were a Yankee fan, I am sure the Boston people wouldn't have been so nice to you.

Think about it!


----------



## DianaMo

I have another tv listing:

Ultimate Travel: Cars, Trains, Planes 
The biggest and best ways to get around. 
Fri 11/26 9:00 AM Central TRAVEL CHANNEL

The last story on the show features the Cubs and how they travel and includes an interview with Sammy Sosa.

It is an older show. I didn't recognize any of the players other than Sosa.
I think the manager was Baylor back then. What year would that be?


----------



## hefe

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *I have another tv listing:
> 
> Ultimate Travel: Cars, Trains, Planes
> The biggest and best ways to get around.
> Fri 11/26 9:00 AM Central TRAVEL CHANNEL
> 
> The last story on the show features the Cubs and how they travel and includes an interview with Sammy Sosa.
> 
> It is an older show. I didn't recognize any of the players other than Sosa.
> I think the manager was Baylor back then. What year would that be? *


Baylor was there from the start of 2000 to halfway through 2002.


----------



## DianaMo

Thanks for the answer.

For those who were wondering if Steve Stone ever got married...

BEST WISHES to Steve Stone, former broadcast color analyst for the Chicago Cubs and WGN-Channel 9, on his marriage to attorney Lisa Johnson on Sunday at the Sanctuary Hotel in Scottsdale, Ariz. I was told the bride looked radiant and Stone very handsome in his tux. Chicagoans who were on hand for the festivities included top restaurateur Rich Melman and wife Martha, WGN Radio's Dave Kaplan and wife Mindy, Chip Caray (now broadcasting for the Atlanta Braves) and his wife Susan, and businessman Lou Weisbach.

Source:
http://www.suntimes.com/output/foster/cst-nws-stella16.html


----------



## DianaMo

> _Originally posted by hefe _
> *I was in the stands as an extra for part of that movie. Was filmed in October or November of '92, overcast, cold and drizzling. Actually a pretty boring day. They took forever to set up the shots... *


How cool! Can you find yourself in the movie?
FWIW, I was an extra in the movie "Lucas" - in the scene with the orchestra at Gilson Park in Wilmette.


----------



## DianaMo

More tv listings for Cubs fans

MLBPAA Achievement Awards Baseball's best are honored by the Major League Baseball Players Alumni Association.
Wed 12/22 3:00 PM FSCH (Check local listings)

Ultimate Travel: Cars, Trains, Planes The biggest and best ways to get around. Mon 12/20 1:00 PM TRAVEL
Includes a feature on how the Cubs travel and an interview with Sammy Sosa. 

Source: Tivo (of course!)


----------



## DianaMo

Someone on another bb posted this special on CLTV:

The City's Pastime

Chicago's rich baseball tradition includes the longstanding Sox-Cubs rivalry.

Fri 12/24 9:00 PM 53 CLTV
Duration: 1:00
No Rating
Special

-------------

Baseball in Chicago (Tribune special report)
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/specials/baseball/chi-chicago-baseball,1,2634509.htmlstory

More tv listings...

Homes Across America
A contemporary Chicago home designed and built by two architects. Fri 12/17 11:00 AM HGTV

NFL Football "Houston Texans at Chicago Bears" Sun 12/19 12:00 PM WBBM

For those of you who miss hockey...

NHL Hockey "2003: Chicago Blackhawks at Nashville Predators" Fri 12/24 7:00 PM FSO

Do you know anyone whose home came from Sears?
Back to the Blueprint "Sears Home"
Sat 12/18 4:00 PM HISTORY
www.historychannel.com

Milt Pappas, Kerry Wood, Mark Prior and former Cubby Mark Grace are mentioned in this column...
www.suntimes.com/output/foster/cst-nws-stella02x.html


----------



## DianaMo

Quote from website:

Ever wanted to get into the business of baseball? MLB.com and Monster now offer you a chance to live out your dream. MLB.com is hiring for full and part-time positions including:
*

Stats Stringer - Get paid to score MLB games from the pressbox
*

Sports Columnist - Cover live MLB games across the country, as well as MLB news of the day off the field

To apply, select the club that you would like to cover for MLB.com:

Location/Club Search:

http://jobsearch.mlb.careers.monster.com/


----------



## DianaMo

Greatest Sports Legends Ernie Banks. Wed 12/22 6:30 AM ESPN CLASSIC

Handyma'am With Beverly DeJulio "Lawn Tips From Wrigley Field" Lawn care; ivy; lawn-mower maintenance; birdbath. Tue 12/21 2:30 PM PBSYOU

This Week in Baseball Baseball news, highlights and profiles. Mon-Fri 7:00 AM ESPNCL

This Week in Baseball Baseball news, highlights and profiles. Mon-Fri 7:30 AM ESPNCL

Room by Room "Baseball Bedroom" Redecorating with a baseball theme. Mon 12/20 9:30 AM HGTV

1985 Chicago Bears Under head coach Mike Ditka, the Bears finish the season 15-1 on their way to the playoffs and Super Bowl XX. Tue 12/28 2:30 PM NFLNET

NFL Football "Chicago Bears at Detroit Lions" Sun 12/26 12:00 PM 8493 WFLD

Cooking Thin "Diets Aren't Funny" A member of the Second City comedy troupe learns about diet and exercise. Fri 12/24 9:00 AM FOOD

Source: Tivo listings (of course!)

View my pics from a Cubs game here:
http://pages.prodigy.net/chicagocubs/


----------



## DianaMo

The American Athlete Professional baseball player Sammy Sosa; NFL player Drew Bledsoe; WNBA player Lisa Leslie. Sat 1/8 4:30 AM WLS / ABC

Check local listings for additional airdates and channels.


Source: Tivo listings


----------



## DianaMo

I found an old folder of b/w negatives from back when I was at upto 50 Cubs games a year.

Here are the images I've scanned and uploaded so far.

Feel free to comment on any of them, identify the players shown, etc.

At bat

Play at Third

Cubs fielders

Cubs pitcher

2nd Base play

Cubs Cards game

Tagging home plate

Play at 2nd

Bill Buckner

Bleachers


----------



## hefe

That's pretty cool. Was that Dick Tidrow pitching?

I should scan my photos from the All Star Home Run contest in 1990 at Wrigley.

Hey Diana, are you going to become an Orioles fan, or are you sticking with the team?  Looks like the Cubs may sign Burnitz soon. I'm still hoping they will go for Aubrey Huff.


----------



## DianaMo

I'd love to see your pictures! Upload 'em to a webpage and share the url's with us.

I agree with you about that being Dick Tidrow. Of course, I could be wrong, but it looks like him.

Any ideas on who the others are?

I have some interesting stuff here, pics from back when the Cubs would play high school faculty teams at basketball in the off season, the All Star Game at White Sox park (way back when). etc.

--------

I'm sticking with the Cubs, but plan on following Sosa a bit wherever he lands. If this trade does go thru, he might not stay with that team.

I do think that if Ryne Sandberg had done what Sosa did, the media would've left the story alone and it wouldn't be an issue so many months after the fact.

Interesting Mark Grace quote here:
http://www.suntimes.com/output/slezak/cst-spt-carol01.html


----------



## ireland967

Looks like Ozzie Smith turning the DP in the Cubs Cards pic.

Nice photos :up:


----------



## hefe

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *...I do think that if Ryne Sandberg had done what Sosa did, the media would've left the story alone and it wouldn't be an issue so many months after the fact. ... *


If he did what? Steroids, corked bat, bad teammate, selfish,.... I guess you see my point. This is an accumulation of things, not one incident. That was just the proverbial straw that broke the gladiator's back. Or was that the sneeze? 

Grace's comments give further insight to what a lot of people have been saying all along about Sammy.


----------



## DianaMo

I just think that it is part of being a professional to be able to ignore any annoying behavior of your co-workers and focus on what you've been hired to do.


----------



## DianaMo

I have more photos to share!

This photo was from the second game of a double header. I was given tickets from people leaving after the first game and they had some really wonderful and unusual seats.

Press box

A very large and wide picture of the press box.

Looks like a Kingman homerun against the Astros

Player Portrait 1

Player Portrait 2

Player Portrait 3

Player Portrait 4

Player Portrait 5

Player portrait 6

Mystery pitcher

Another shot of the mystery pitcher

Cubs pitcher portrait

Yep, those were great seats that day!

Probably not a good moment for the Cubbies.

Way back when, the Cubs would play teams such as high school faculty teams during the off season. I attended a few of these games.

Cubs basketball 1

Cubs basketball 2

Cubs basketball 3

 Cubs basketball 4

Can you identify any of these players. 
I did figure out which high school it was at. 
Let's see if anyone here can guess.

Enjoy the photos!

Diana


----------



## hefe

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *I just think that it is part of being a professional to be able to ignore any annoying behavior of your co-workers and focus on what you've been hired to do. *


So the ones that were bothered by Sosa's antics are more at fault than the person causing the trouble in the first place? Hmmmm. Let me stew on that for a while...The needs of the one outweigh the needs of the many.


----------



## DianaMo

I suspect that some people (teammates, mgmt, etc.) didn't know how to relate to Sosa. Also, similar behavior in a baseball city with less demand for team related news probably wouldn't have even mentioned some of those things.

People skills were lacking all over the place. Whoops!


----------



## hefe

> _Originally posted by DianaMo _
> *I have more photos to share!
> Can you identify any of these players.
> I did figure out which high school it was at.
> Let's see if anyone here can guess.
> 
> Enjoy the photos!
> 
> Diana *


Can't really make out the players at the basketball game. When were these, late 70's?

The portraits are cool. You take those yourself? Looks like Billy Williams, Bill Buckner, Steve Ontiveros, I think #6 might be Scott Thompson, not sure, Rick Reuschel... wild guesses on the others...Mick Kelleher, Jerry Martin, Mike Vail...


----------



## DianaMo

I don't think Jerry Martin is in any of the portraits. I have one of him, but the negative is overexposed and I can't get it to scan right. Was he # 28 ?

Not sure about Mike Vail. I have a theory that anytime I can't recognize a player, it might be Mike Vail. <g>

The basketball pictures weren't the quality I had hoped for. Remember, back then we didn't have the amazing camera gear that is available now.

The next four pics came out better.

Cubs basketball 5

Cubs basketball 6

Cubs basketball 7

Cubs basketball 8

Cubs basketball 9


----------



## hefe

Here you go, Diana, I said I'd try to get a few pictures up from the All Star Home Run contest at Wrigley in 1990.

The date is July 9, 1990. This was back when the home run derby was AL vs. NL. The AL team was Cecil Fielder, Mark McGwire, Jose Canseco and Ken Griffey Jr.
The NL team was Matt Williams, Barry Bonds, Daryl Strawberry , and from the host team, Ryne Sandberg...










Sandberg hit last, and hit 2 or 3 out to beat the AL and take the MVP of the Derby.


----------



## DianaMo

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Feel free to share more as you wish.

I'd like to see ESPN Classic air those home run derby contests from the past.


----------



## DianaMo

Imagine if the current Cubs team (or anyone from the 2003 or 2004 teams) got together for a fundraiser game like the Cubs did back in the '70s.

Who do you think would make the best team?

I'm guessing that Prior, Wood, Hollandsworth, Derek Lee and Farnsworth might make up a winning basketball team.

Who would you pick?


----------



## DianaMo

Trivia questions:

Who is this pictured?

What is he doing these days?

Is the cigar lit?


----------



## DianaMo

There goes Farnsie

CHICAGO -- The Chicago Cubs reshuffled their bullpen Wednesday, dealing hard-throwing Kyle Farnsworth to the Detroit Tigers for three minor leaguers.

Click on link above for the rest of the story...

Looks like we're down to 6 or 7 remaining from the 2003 Cubs team.

Aramis Ramirez
Joe Borowski
Mark Prior
Mike Remlinger
Kerry Wood
Carlos Zambrano

and Corey Patterson who was injured back then.


----------



## DianaMo

Here are some pictures from one of Kyle's least favorite games as a Cub.


----------



## hefe

My wife is very disappointed that Farnsworth is gone. She called him cutie-pie.

I, on the other hand, am mixed about it. I am frustrated that he never reached the incredible potential that I think he has, and worry that he might start showing it now. On the other hand, it is well known that Kyle had a problem with maturity and being a professional athlete. His late nights at the bars and clubs are renown. If he decides to be a professional pitcher, he could be awesome.


----------



## DianaMo

I wanted him to learn the split fingered fastball that Bruce Sutter did so well with.
He really needed something...

More photos!

This one was taken after an Astros home run left Wrigley. 
I think Kerry Wood served up this one, but I could be wrong. It wasn't Farnsy because he wasn't pitching yet in this game.

Check out what is going on in the bleachers. I thought it was interesting.


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## phodg

With Farnsworth gone from town, Tai's til 4 on Ashland might take a hit.


----------



## DianaMo

Here's what Tivo found :

More Cubs related tv shows / shows Cubs fans may be interested in...

Covering the Bases Weekly guide to the Cubs and White Sox during spring training; player interviews; highlights.

Thu 3/3 7:00 PM Comcast Sports Chicago
Thu 3/3 11:00 PM
Fri 3/4 5:00 PM
Thu 3/10 7:00 PM
Thu 3/10 11:00 PM
Fri 3/11 5:00 PM

----------

MLB Preseason Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Texas Rangers" Mon 3/7 1:00 PM ESPN, ESPNHD

MLB Preseason Baseball "Chicago White Sox at Chicago Cubs" Mon 3/14 2:00 PM CSNCH

MLB Preseason Baseball "Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim at Chicago Cubs" Sat 3/12 2:00 PM WGN

Entertainment Studios.com Actor Ben Affleck ("Surviving Christmas"); actress Laura Linney ("P.S."); baseball player Sammy Sosa; actress Jennifer Tilly ("Seed of Chucky"). Fri 3/4 2:42 AM WBBM

Baseball "Caribbean World Series: Mexico vs. Puerto Rico" From Mazatlan, Mexico. Tue 3/8 4:00 PM FSCH

FSN Baseball Report News and notes from the Grapefruit and Cactus Leagues. Sat 3/5 6:00 AM FSCH

MLB Preseason Baseball "Washington Nationals at Baltimore Orioles" Sat 3/5 12:00 PM CSNDC

Major League Remodel Turning an unfinished basement into an entertainment center and game room; former pro baseball player Greg McMichael is host. Sun 3/13 2:00 PM DIY

This Week in Baseball Baseball news, highlights and profiles. M-F 7:30 AM ESPN CLASSIC

Source: Tivo listings, Central time.


----------



## DianaMo

Was in Orlando last month. Had a difficult time finding lodging. Florida was booked due to holiday weekends, Daytona, fishing tourneys, PMA and just plain nice weather.

Went to a home church hosted by a family who works for Disney. They arranged for a room for us at a Disney resort.

While we were on the Disney grounds, I wanted to check out the stadium where the Atlanta Braves have spring training.

My photos from that visit can be found here:

http://leovilletownsquare.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=749300

So far, this is the closest I've even been to spring training.

Does anyone have photos from the Cub's spring training?


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Was in Orlando last month. Had a difficult time finding lodging. Florida was booked due to holiday weekends, Daytona, fishing tourneys, PMA and just plain nice weather.
> 
> Went to a home church hosted by a family who works for Disney. They arranged for a room for us at a Disney resort.
> 
> While we were on the Disney grounds, I wanted to check out the stadium where the Atlanta Braves have spring training.
> 
> My photos from that visit can be found here:
> 
> http://leovilletownsquare.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=749300
> 
> So far, this is the closest I've even been to spring training.
> 
> Does anyone have photos from the Cub's spring training?


I've driven by Hohokam when I was in the Phoenix area once. Never been there in March, though. I'll be in the Sarasota area next week, so I might get to a game at the Pirates or Reds facilities.


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> I've driven by Hohokam when I was in the Phoenix area once. Never been there in March, though. I'll be in the Sarasota area next week, so I might get to a game at the Pirates or Reds facilities.


Hope you bring your camera and share your best photos here. Have a fun trip.


----------



## DianaMo

I found an interesting program on Sports Psychology that mentioned studies done on the Houston Astro's minor leaguers.

The program aired on the Research Channel, which is available via the Dish Network and FTA satellite...and also via archived webcasts! So you can probably watch this if you're interested.

quote from website:

Sport Psychology: Keys to Peak Performance

This program focuses on the psychology of athletic prowess and how to tap your inner self for optimum physical performance. The speaker is an expert on personality and mental training techniques and sport anxiety management and works with coaches, student-athletes, and athletic trainers.

Series:
Healthy-U, The
Speaker:
Donald Christensen, M.D., sport psychology consultant, Athletic Department, University of Washington

Subject:
Health and Medicine

Produced by:
University of Washington, September 17, 2001
Runtime:
00:58:30
Rating:
TV-G

www.researchchannel.com/program/displayevent.asp?rid=834

Any comments? Reply here.


----------



## DianaMo

Garciaparra moves on

Longtime Red Sox shortstop holds no grudges about deal that sent him to Cubs.

Sample from article:

Face of a franchise? When Garciaparra was traded, New York Yankees shortstop Derek Jeter, linked to Garciaparra by position and rivalry, blinked and said he couldn't imagine the Red Sox without him.

http://www.indystar.com/articles/6/229503-5416-036.html


----------



## DianaMo

Quote from the Tribune...

Former Cubs broadcaster Steve Stone will announce the Cubs-Arizona game in Tucson on March 23 on ESPN2.
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050315cubsbits,1,2840189.story


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Quote from the Tribune...
> 
> Former Cubs broadcaster Steve Stone will announce the Cubs-Arizona game in Tucson on March 23 on ESPN2.
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050315cubsbits,1,2840189.story


Cool, I'll check that out... I've been enjoying Stone's segments on WSCR radio.


----------



## DianaMo

Covering the Bases Weekly guide to the Cubs and White Sox during spring training; player interviews; highlights. Sun 3/27 7:00 PM CSNCH
Thu 3/31 7:00 PM
Thu 3/31 11:00 PM
Fri 4/1 5:00 PM

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Mon 4/4 4:00 PM ESPN2

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Mon 4/4 4:00 PM WGNSAT

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Tue 4/5 9:30 PM CSNCH

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Wed 4/6 2:30 PM CSNCH

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Wed 4/6 9:00 PM CSNCH
Wed 4/6 9:00 PM FSAZ


MLB Preseason Baseball "Chicago Cubs vs. Seattle Mariners" From Las Vegas. Fri 4/1 9:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

MLB Preseason Baseball "Chicago Cubs vs. Seattle Mariners" From Las Vegas. Sat 4/2 3:00 PM ESPN2

MLB Preseason Baseball "Chicago Cubs vs. Seattle Mariners" From Las Vegas. Sat 4/2 3:00 PM WGNSAT

MLB Preseason Baseball "San Diego Padres at Chicago Cubs" Sun 3/27 2:00 PM CSNCH

MLB Preseason Baseball "San Diego Padres at Chicago Cubs" Mon 3/28 1:00 AM CSNCH
MLB Preseason Baseball "Seattle Mariners at Chicago Cubs" Mon 3/28 8:00 PM FSN
MLB Preseason Baseball "Seattle Mariners at Chicago Cubs" Mon 3/28 8:00 PM FSR3

-----

Handyma'am With Beverly DeJulio "Lawn Tips From Wrigley Field" Lawn care; ivy; lawn-mower maintenance; birdbath. Mon 4/4 2:30 PM PBSYOU
maintenance; birdbath. Mon 4/4 5:30 PM

Chicago: Inside the Windy City Chicago begins as a frontier outpost and gives birth to the skyscraper. Sun 3/27 11:00 AM TRAV

Taste of America "Taste of Chicago" Cheese-saganaki; brownies; deep-dish pizza; demon dogs; rainbow ice-cream. Fri 4/1 10:30 PM TRAV

Air Bud: Seventh Inning Fetch (2002) The golden retriever joins a middle-school baseball team and searches for his missing offspring. Sat 4/2 1:00 PM DISN

Romeo! "Shamsky's a Sham" Romeo is disappointed when he meets a professional baseball player; Percy spends quality time with Gary. Sun 3/27 7:30 PM NIK

The Sports List "Intimidating Pitchers" Baseball's most feared pitchers. Tue 4/5 10:00 PM FSCH

When It Was a Game Color home movies provide a rare look at baseball from the late 1930s into the early '50s. Sun 4/3 6:00 AM HBO

Instant Replay Sun 3/27 9:40 PM 9 WGNSAT
Sun 4/3 9:40 PM

NFL Yearbook "1990 Chicago Bears" Mon 4/4 9:30 PM ESPNCL
Tue 4/5 12:30 AM Tue 4/5 3:30 AM

Not sure what this one is.

190 North Down in Disney World with past and present Cubs. Sun 4/3 10:35 PM WLS

Source: Tivo listings, of course!


----------



## itstrue

ESPN Classic shows a lot of World Series highlights so Cub fans can see what one looks like.


----------



## DianaMo

Cub fans tv listings....

Comcast re-airs some games. Watch game times carefully for reruns. ESPN2 games might include Steve Stone as announcer. All times listed are central time zone.

If you're Tivo'ing or recording the games to vcr, remember to add 10 minutes to the beginning of the telecast for the pregame show and add extra time at the end too for the post game show and in case the game runs over the allotted time.

Next Year Is Here Dan Roan covers the Chicago Cubs' home opener from Wrigley Field. Fri 4/8 12:30 PM 9 WGN

Check the countdown 'til opening day here: www.cubs.com

Covering the Bases Weekly guide to the Cubs and White Sox during spring training; player interviews; highlights. Thu 3/31 7:00 PM Thu 3/31 11:00 PM Fri 4/1 5:00 PM 
CSNCH (Comcast Sports Chicago)

MLB Preseason Baseball "Chicago Cubs vs. Seattle Mariners" From Las Vegas. Fri 4/1 9:00 PM WGN

MLB Preseason Baseball "Chicago Cubs vs. Seattle Mariners" From Las Vegas. Sat 4/2 3:00 PM WGN & ESPN2

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Mon 4/4 4:00 PM WGN AND ESPN2 BOTH (check for blackouts)
Does anyone know if Steve Stone is announcing this one for ESPN2 ?

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Tue 4/5 9:30 PM CSNCH

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Wed 4/6 2:30 PM CSNCH

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Wed 4/6 9:00 PM CSNCH

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Wed 4/6 9:00 PM FSAZ

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Arizona Diamondbacks" Thu 4/7 2:00 PM FSAZ

MLB Baseball "Milwaukee Brewers at Chicago Cubs" Fri 4/8 1:10 PM WGN

MLB Baseball "Milwaukee Brewers at Chicago Cubs" Sat 4/9 1:00 PM CSNCH

MLB Baseball "Milwaukee Brewers at Chicago Cubs" Sun 4/10 1:00 AM CSNCH

MLB Baseball "Milwaukee Brewers at Chicago Cubs" Sun 4/10 1:10 PM WGNSAT

MLB Baseball "Milwaukee Brewers at Chicago Cubs" Sun 4/10 1:10 PM WGNSAT

190 North Down in Disney World with past and present Cubs. Sun 4/3 10:35 PM WLS
(I don't know what this show is and I don't get in WLS. Can someone let me know if it was Chicago Cubs related?)

NFL Yearbook "1990 Chicago Bears" Tue 4/5 12:30 AM Tue 4/5 3:30 AM ESPNCLASSIC

Handyma'am With Beverly DeJulio "Lawn Tips From Wrigley Field" Lawn care; ivy; lawn-mower maintenance; birdbath. Mon 4/4 2:30 PM Mon 4/4 5:30 PM PBSYOU

Taste of America "Taste of Chicago" Cheese-saganaki; brownies; deep-dish pizza; demon dogs; rainbow ice-cream. Fri 4/1 7:30 PM TRAVEL

Air Bud: Seventh Inning Fetch (2002) The golden retriever joins a middle-school baseball team and searches for his missing offspring. Sat 4/2 1:00 PM DISNEY

Biography "Kurt Russell: Hollywood's Heavy Hitter" Kurt Russell dreams of a baseball career but, due to a shoulder injury, turns to acting. Fri 4/1 8:00 PM A&E

When It Was a Game Color home movies provide a rare look at baseball from the late 1930s into the early '50s. Sun 4/3 6:00 AM HBO

The Sports List "Greatest Shortstops" Baseball's best shortstops. Sat 4/9 6:30 AM (multiple airdates on several different foxsports channels) FSM

The Sports List "Intimidating Pitchers" Baseball's most feared pitchers. Tue 4/5 6:00 PM FSS
(multiple airdates on several different foxsports channels)

and finally...

The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius "Retroville 9; Grumpy Young Men" Jimmy improves his baseball team's equipment with Neutronic technology; Jimmy, Carl and Sheen want to be old enough to buy a violent video game. Thu 4/7 6:30 AM NIK

Source: A variety of Tivo searches. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## DianaMo

Hey, remember those photos I shared of 1970's Cubs players playing basketball ?

Today's Chicago Tribune ran an article that mentioned those games. The players they mentioned were from earlier teams, but this is the most that I've read about these games recently.

Double players
When it comes to rooting for baseball in Chicago, these fans love their teams. Plural.
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050328cubssoxfans,1,7825535.story


----------



## DianaMo

Another tv listing...

Top 5 Reasons You Can't Blame ... "Steve _______" 2003 Chicago Cubs playoff collapse.

Mon 4/11 7:30 PM Central time ESPN2

Source: Tivo listings, of course!

I generally avoid using this gentleman's full name. In my opinion he is not to blame for what happened 2 seasons ago. Am hoping this show reflects that opinion. We'll see.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Another tv listing...
> 
> Top 5 Reasons You Can't Blame ... "Steve _______" 2003 Chicago Cubs playoff collapse.
> 
> Mon 4/11 7:30 PM Central time ESPN2
> 
> Source: Tivo listings, of course!
> 
> I generally avoid using this gentleman's full name. In my opinion he is not to blame for what happened 2 seasons ago. Am hoping this show reflects that opinion. We'll see.


Definitely not to blame. It's horrible what happened to the poor guy. (I have friend who works for his company, and dealt with some of it.) People really need to get over it.


----------



## DianaMo

Commentary: Stone returns to call Cubs

By Charles Elmore

Palm Beach Post Staff Writer

Tuesday, April 12, 2005

...Stone has found gainful employment with ESPN after leaving Cubs broadcaster WGN, and he is calling them like he sees them when the Cubs face the Cardinals next week.

Read entire article at:
http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/content/sports/epaper/2005/04/12/a2b_elmore_0412.html


----------



## DianaMo

Sammy's still The Show

Seasons removed from the Home Run Chase of '98, Sosa moves crowds and opponents, but Rays are not fazed.

By MARC TOPKIN, Times Staff Writer
Published April 12, 2005

http://www.sptimes.com/2005/04/12/Rays/Sammy_s_still_The_Show.shtml

Article includes quotes from the Rays third baseman Alex Gonzalez, who used to be the Cubs shortstop.


----------



## hefe

You mean show-off? 

Enjoy, Baltimore...


----------



## DianaMo

If you're looking for tonight's Cubs/Pirates game on Comcast Sports Chicago, it is scheduled to air on their PLUS network due to the Bulls game being played at the same time.

I called my local cable dudes to find out what channel it was on. Sadly, the PLUS channel is on the digital side, so folks who don't subscribe to a digital service won't be able to watch the game live tonight. It is scheduled to air again at 1:30am on the regular Comcast Sports Chicago channel. So we can set our Tivo's for that if we wish.

-------

Was talking with a Cubs fan fishing at the lake who said that the Cardinals sell an ALL CUBS/Cards season ticket package. Hmmmm.


----------



## DianaMo

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals" Thu 4/21 12:00 PM ESPNHD , ESPN, Comcast Sports Chicago

The Sports List "Chicago Sports Moments" Wed 4/27 6:30 PM Fox Sports Chicago (includes the first night game at Wrigley Field. Who are those Cub players using the tarp as a slip and slide? I wish WGN would play that kind of footage more often.)

Top 5 Reasons You Can't Blame ... "Steve _______" 2003 Chicago Cubs playoff collapse. Tue 4/26 6:30 PM ESPN2
Reairs multiple times and channels including 
Mon 5/2 8:00 PM ESPNCL
Check local listings or website for more times.

Not Cubs related, but since I haven't seen a Nationals home game on tv yet...
MLB Baseball "New York Mets at Washington Nationals" Sun 5/1 7:00 PM ESPN

My Father, the Baseball Player Descendants of Babe Ruth, Roberto Clemente, Walter Johnson, Ken Griffey and Roger Maris discuss growing up with a baseball great. Tue 5/3 12:00 PM ESPN Classics

ESPN25: Who's No. 1 "Biggest Chokes" Tue 5/3 7:00 PM ESPN Classic

MLB Video "St. Louis Cardinals History" Wed 5/4 2:00 PM ESPN Classic
(of no interest to Cubs fans)

Midsummer Memories: The History of the All-Star Game Clips and interviews detail the game's past; with Joe Torre, Reggie Jackson, Larry Doby, Tom Seaver, Roger Clemens, Cecil Fielder. Thu 5/5 12:00 PM ESPN Classic

Cheap Seats "1980 MLB All-Star Game" Hits and misses of the 1980 All-Star game. Mon 5/2 9:00 PM ESPN Classic

SportsCentury "Bobby Orr" Mon 5/2 11:00 AM ESPNCL

SportsCentury "Bears' 46 Defense" Thu 4/28 6:00 PM ESPNCL

NFL "1976: Raiders/Bears" From 11/7/76. Tue 4/26 7:30 AM ESPNCL

NFL Yearbook "1985 Chicago Bears" Fri 4/22 1:30 PM ESPNCL

-------------

NBA Finals Films "1991 Chicago Bulls: Learning to Fly" Bulls vs. Lakers. Mon 4/25 1:30 PM ESPN

NBA Finals Films "1992 Chicago Bulls: Untouchables" Bulls vs. Trail Blazers. Mon 4/25 2:00 PM ESPN

NBA Finals Films "1993 Chicago Bulls: Three-Peat" Bulls vs. Suns. Mon 4/25 2:30 PM ESPN

NBA Finals Films "1996 Chicago: Un-Stop-A-Bulls" Tue 4/26 12:30 PM ESPN

NBA Finals Films "1997: Chicago Bulls" Tue 4/26 1:00 PM ESPN

NBA Finals Films "1998 Chicago: Unforgetabulls" Tue 4/26 1:30 PM ESPN

60 Minutes on Classic "Michael Jordan" Diane Sawyer's 1987 interview with Michael Jordan; Lesley Stahl's sneaker wars investigation. Sat 4/23 2:00 AM ESPNCL

Space Jam (1996) NBA star Michael Jordan helps the good Looney Tuners take on the bad Monstars in a basketball game. Live action/animated. Sat 4/30 6:45 PM HB2W (multiple airtimes)

Up Close Michael Jordan. Thu 4/21 9:30 AM ESPNCL

-----------

Sell This House! "Chicago, Illinois: Carol Francis & Melissa Hill" Designer Roger Hazard tackles a Chicago multipurpose kitchen and living room. Sat 4/30 10:30 AM A&E

Smart Gardening Chicago's miniature garden railroads; choosing trees; gardening on a large scale; Filoli garden. Sat 4/30 3:30 PM 8006 KCET

Storm Stories "After School Twister" The worst tornado in Chicago history threatens children and teenagers just as school lets out. Tue 4/26 7:00 PM TWC

Surprise by Design "Home Away From Home" Chicago's Ronald McDonald House provides rooms to families whose children are hospitalized. Wed 4/27 11:00 AM DSC

Trading Spaces: Family "Chicago: Sheffield Place" Redesigning a living room and a kitchen. Sun 5/1 8:00 AM TLC

Air Bud: Seventh Inning Fetch (2002) The golden retriever joins a middle-school baseball team and searches for his missing offspring. Wed 4/27 7:00 PM DISNEY

Source: Tivo listings, of course! Thanks Tivo!

Feel free to read my ESPN HD Cubs game concerns here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=236202


----------



## itstrue

DianaMo said:


> ESPN25: Who's No. 1 "Biggest Chokes" Tue 5/3 7:00 PM ESPN Classic
> ESPNCL


Can't wait to see which Cub choke is No. 1...is it 1969 or 2003?


----------



## DianaMo

itstrue said:


> Can't wait to see which Cub choke is No. 1...is it 1969 or 2003?


 < h i n t >

It would be the one that the producers of the program remember and the one with the best tv coverage. < / h i n t >


----------



## DianaMo

If paying for and missing the Cubs games in HDTV (on ESPN due to blackout rules) didn't cause enough disappointment, tonight's game against the Reds ( Paul Wilson vs. Mark Prior) is airing on WCIU...only.

Here is a list of the WCIU games:
www.wciu.com/whatsNewItem.asp?pub_id=738

It seems to me that it might be an idea to air the WCIU games on WGN cable (not local) since the non-local subscribers don't have access to WCIU (a local Chicago station) and you know - the more viewers there are, the more advertising revenue is brought in.

If not WGN cable, then perhaps the games could be "rented out" to non-Chicago PAX stations where there are some ads included and Pax is given some airtime to sell ads for too.

--------

For a photoshop commentary regarding the injuries of our shortstop and 2nd baseman, check out this webpage:

http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/04/lamest-joke-youll-see-this-month.html

-------

Shows that may be of interest to Chicagoans...

Storm Stories "After School Twister" The worst tornado in Chicago history threatens children and teenagers just as school lets out. Tue 4/26 7:00 PM TWC
(multiple airings - check listings)

The Sports List "Chicago Sports Moments" Wed 4/27 6:30 PM FSCH (Be sure to record this one!)

And of course, lots of programs right now regarding the Chicago Bulls, Michael Jordan, etc. Check the various ESPN channels if you're interested.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> If paying for and missing the Cubs games in HDTV (on ESPN due to blackout rules) didn't cause enough disappointment, tonight's game against the Reds ( Paul Wilson vs. Mark Prior) is airing on WCIU...only.
> 
> Here is a list of the WCIU games:
> www.wciu.com/whatsNewItem.asp?pub_id=738
> 
> It seems to me that it might be an idea to air the WCIU games on WGN cable (not local) since the non-local subscribers don't have access to WCIU (a local Chicago station) and you know - the more viewers there are, the more advertising revenue is brought in.
> 
> If not WGN cable, then perhaps the games could be "rented out" to non-Chicago PAX stations where there are some ads included and Pax is given some airtime to sell ads for too.
> .


Was tonight supposed to be on ESPN-HD? Nuts, I hate blackouts. This CIU thing is such a waste. I wish WGN would just give up this WB network junk and stop pretending they're a "network" like the big 3. (or 4) I long for the days when ALL the games were on WGN...


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Was tonight supposed to be on ESPN-HD? Nuts, I hate blackouts. This CIU thing is such a waste. I wish WGN would just give up this WB network junk and stop pretending they're a "network" like the big 3. (or 4) I long for the days when ALL the games were on WGN...


I'd rather they all be on WGN too. I have a c-band satellite dish and the games look FANTASTIC via the dish. However, Comcast isn't available via the big dish. 

FWIW, if memory serves the most games WGN used to carry was 140 or so of the 162 game regular season schedule. I'd be content to get those again. :up:

This past weekend's series at Houston had lousy picture quality via the cable. I wonder what happened?


----------



## DianaMo

Stayed up late last night watching a Cubs vs Reds game from April 18th.

I needed some space on the PVR and wanted to see why this game was special.

First of all, the Cubs hit 4 home runs, including three in the first inning. Too bad I can't edit the recording for just the first inning or so.

In the bottom of the 8th inning, things got weird and ugly.

No outs and the Reds have the bases loaded, game tied at 5 apiece.

Adam Dunn is the runner at second base.

The batter hits the one bouncer to the Cub's Ramirez, who tags third base for the force and throws the ball to the catcher Barrett who tags the runner for an out at home plate.

Then Barrett spots activity heading to third and throws the ball that direction (for a potential triple play perhaps?) but it was a bad toss and rebounds off the wall.

The runner from second base (Dunn) finishes rounding the bases and touches home plate.

The Reds scoreboard shows the score at 6-5 now, even the Chicago telecast shows the same score. But their graphic shows one man on base when their should've been two on base.

Thanks to the PVR, I was able to rewind and replay this over and over til I figured it out.

Would anyone here like to guess what happened and what the result was regarding this play?


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I'd rather they all be on WGN too. I have a c-band satellite dish and the games look FANTASTIC via the dish. However, Comcast isn't available via the big dish.
> 
> FWIW, if memory serves the most games WGN used to carry was 140 or so of the 162 game regular season schedule. I'd be content to get those again. :up:
> 
> This past weekend's series at Houston had lousy picture quality via the cable. I wonder what happened?


Mine is via DirecTv, but yeah, the pic quality wasn't that great.

In past years, WGN had every game that wasn't in a national broadcast window. Of course, back then, there was just one exclusive window, I think, Saturday afternoon.
Remember, even Ryno's famous game wasn't on WGN, it was a Saturday afternoon on NBC. But yeah, almost all the games were on WGN.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Stayed up late last night watching a Cubs vs Reds game from April 18th.
> 
> I needed some space on the PVR and wanted to see why this game was special.
> 
> First of all, the Cubs hit 4 home runs, including three in the first inning. Too bad I can't edit the recording for just the first inning or so.
> 
> In the bottom of the 8th inning, things got weird and ugly.
> 
> No outs and the Reds have the bases loaded, game tied at 5 apiece.
> 
> Adam Dunn is the runner at second base.
> 
> The batter hits the one bouncer to the Cub's Ramirez, who tags third base for the force and throws the ball to the catcher Barrett who tags the runner for an out at home plate.
> 
> Then Barrett spots activity heading to third and throws the ball that direction (for a potential triple play perhaps?) but it was a bad toss and rebounds off the wall.
> 
> The runner from second base (Dunn) finishes rounding the bases and touches home plate.
> 
> The Reds scoreboard shows the score at 6-5 now, even the Chicago telecast shows the same score. But their graphic shows one man on base when their should've been two on base.
> 
> Thanks to the PVR, I was able to rewind and replay this over and over til I figured it out.
> 
> Would anyone here like to guess what happened and what the result was regarding this play?


Sounds confusing, I didn't see that game.
But Dunn should be out right away if Ramirez stepped on 3rd.
When they tag the runner at the plate, then the runners who started at 2nd and 3rd are erased. Perhaps it was the runner from first that came around and scored?


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Sounds confusing, I didn't see that game.
> But Dunn should be out right away if Ramirez stepped on 3rd.
> When they tag the runner at the plate, then the runners who started at 2nd and 3rd are erased.


You've got it right. Dunn should've noticed he was out at third and left the playing field. I'm guessing that he was frozen near 2nd to see if the ball was caught or not.
(He'd want to stay put on a fly ball.)
After that I guess he forgot he was out at third and kept running.

The thing is, everyone seemed to accept that he had just scored the lead run, the Reds congratulated him at home plate, the Cubs were bummed...except Nomar Garciaparra who smiled as he brought the issue to the umpires.

With a bit of time, the score reverted to the 5-5 tie...for a minute or two anyway. 

Who's job is it to tally official runs scored? Is the the umps or the official scorer?

Did the umps need to do anything? There would be no reason for them to signal Dunn safe or out at the plate because (yoo hoo!) he's already out at third base.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Who's job is it to tally official runs scored? Is the the umps or the official scorer?
> 
> Did the umps need to do anything? There would be no reason for them to signal Dunn safe or out at the plate because (yoo hoo!) he's already out at third base.


I believe that falls to the umpires. The official scorer is hired by the home team, and his primary responsibility is to make determinations of hits/errors, passed balls/wild pitches, denoting the actual play sequences and such. I think the umpires are supposed to have the actual game stats (score, inning, outs, count) under their control.


----------



## DianaMo

Today's Tribune includes an interview with former Cub Jay Johnstone.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ubs/cs-050503outloudjohnstone,1,6729935.story

He now works with his company "Sporthings".

http://www.sporthings.com/

http://www.sporthings.com/speakers.htm


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Was tonight supposed to be on ESPN-HD? Nuts, I hate blackouts. This CIU thing is such a waste. I wish WGN would just give up this WB network junk and stop pretending they're a "network" like the big 3. (or 4) I long for the days when ALL the games were on WGN...


So what you're saying is that you want the old WGN, right?

Click here to view the OLD WGN license plates:

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=1132226


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> So what you're saying is that you want the old WGN, right?


In a way...but make it all HD. :up:


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Sounds confusing, I didn't see that game.


You're following along just fine. It is rather funny watching the replay. Adam Dunn looks back at the field after tagging home plate with a bit of a puzzled look on his face. He continues to the Reds dugout with high fives from the team.

I think he either missed that he was out (whoops) or simply got caught up in the moment and forgot.
You know, short term memory is the first to go...

Nomar pointed it out to the umps in a cheerful way and they seemed to agree and one ump was even laughing after he figured out what had happened.

The missing man on base was a tv tech info error.
The real result of the play was 2 outs, runners on 2nd and third.

I think that the runners should have been moved back a base each. They were able to advance a base each because of the Cub catcher's errant throw, but he threw it because of Dunn not leaving the field at the proper time (at the time of the out).

As it turned out, the next batter hit a double and two runs scored, which won the game. (or something like that...)

If "This week in baseball" was still in production, this would be a featured play.

Thanks for writing.

Diana


----------



## DianaMo

What makes an MLB jersey "authentic"?

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=505993


----------



## DianaMo

Cubs not for sale

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050506cubsnotforsale,1,800589.story


----------



## DianaMo

Did you see the Cardinals turn a triple play the other day?

If that had happened for the Cubs, the opponant would probably have scored from second despite the triple play. <G>


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Did you see the Cardinals turn a triple play the other day?
> 
> If that had happened for the Cubs, the opponant would probably have scored from second despite the triple play. <G>


Diana, I am very depressed today. I am ready to throw in the towel on the whole season. It's unbelieveable...


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Diana, I am very depressed today. I am ready to throw in the towel on the whole season. It's unbelieveable...


Well, at least you know where your towel is. I think the Cubs are still looking for their towels.

(Hitchhikers Guide pun)

What do you think the Cubs need to do to start winning?

Here are some ideas...

1. Ronnie Woo Woo cheering in the Cubs dugout.

2. Ryne Sandberg leading off...

3. Bring back the names on the home jerseys. The players need that extra weight against the Wrigley winds.

4. Ronnie Woo Woo - visiting team clubhouse manager. 

5. Start rumour in visitors clubhouse that Wrigley vines are really poison ivy.

6. Start day games against California teams at 11am.

7. After game meals are determined by outcome of game.

A loss results in tofu burgers and NY style veggie pizza.

The team can determine the winning meal plan.

8. Bigger mitts!










9. Invest in that infinate improbability drive.


----------



## itstrue

More TV shows Cub Fans might like...
"Lost" (ABC)
"The Dead Zone" (USA)
"Rescue 911" (Discovery Health)
"Dogs With Jobs" (National Geographic)
"Deadwood" (HBO)
"Scrubs" (NBC)
"The Blues" (PBS)


----------



## hefe

I like those suggestions. I'd be willing to try any of them. 

But I'll settle for a closer to start with...


----------



## DianaMo

Woo hoo!

W


----------



## DianaMo

Looks like Monday's Cubs/Mets game is on WCIU. 
Boo hiss!
These games really should be aired outside of the Chicago area too.

More tv listings...

*Showdown in the City
Ken Harrison and Darrin Jackson join Dan Roan and Rich King to preview the crosstown series at Wrigley Field.
Fri 5/20 12:30 PM 9 WGN*

The Tim McCarver Show "Jon Lieber"
The Phillies star pitcher, Jon Lieber, comments on the Yankees, Cubs, Phillies and baseball.
Sat 5/14 10:30 PM CSNCH

Baseball "2003: Home Run Derby" From U.S. Cellular Field in Chicago. 
Tue 5/10 1:00 PM ESPN

and for those who miss Sammy Sosa...

MLB Baseball "Baltimore Orioles at Chicago White Sox"
Thu 5/12 7:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

Fri 5/13 7:00 PM CSNCH

Sat 5/14 6:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

Sun 5/15 2:00 PM CSNCH


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> W


Well that's one way to solve the closer problem...although, I don't know how often I want to see Zambrano throw 136 pitches...


----------



## phluffhead

At least they don't have to face Pedro in the upcoming series with the Mets. But Hawkins just ain't getting it done. They need to figure something out or this is going to be a loooonnngggg season


----------



## FourFourSeven

DianaMo said:


> 1. Ronnie Woo Woo cheering in the Cubs dugout.
> 
> 2. Ryne Sandberg leading off...
> 
> 3. Bring back the names on the home jerseys. The players need that extra weight against the Wrigley winds.
> 
> 4. Ronnie Woo Woo - visiting team clubhouse manager.
> 
> 5. Start rumour in visitors clubhouse that Wrigley vines are really poison ivy.
> 
> 6. Start day games against California teams at 11am.
> 
> 7. After game meals are determined by outcome of game.
> 
> A loss results in tofu burgers and NY style veggie pizza.
> 
> The team can determine the winning meal plan.
> 
> 8. Bigger mitts!
> 
> 9. Invest in that infinate improbability drive.


10. Erect 50-foot plexiglass wall in front of first base stands to deflect errant throws by pitchers throwing to first.

11. Switch up jerseys! Put Derrick Lee's jersey on Todd Hollandsworth - they'll pitch around him. Put Macias' jersey on Lee - he'll get meat down the middle...

12. Erect 50-foot-plexiglass wall in front of first-base dugout to keep opposing team off field.

13. Let Zambrano pitch until his arm falls off. Oh, wait, Baker already did that... (Side note - Zambrano's the one guy on the staff who's always been healthy, he's 23, and Baker does that?!? Honestly, for the guy's health, I'd rather have seen Hawkins come in and cLOSE the game...)

14. Erect 50-foot plexiglass retractable outfield walls. They go up in the top of the inning, down in the bottom...

15. Hire Ronnie Woo Woo as team announcer when opposing team bats. Leave microphone on.


----------



## DianaMo

Remember the scene from the Bill Murray movie "Stripes" where the group spends the night before graduation practicing to get it perfect.

I imagine that scene after Saturday's 7th loss in a row. Perhaps the Cubs got together that night and worked on the basics to make sure that whatever happens - they get it right. 

They looked sharp in Sunday's win. Hope this continues.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Remember the scene from the Bill Murray movie "Stripes" where the group spends the night before graduation practicing to get it perfect.
> 
> I imagine that scene after Saturday's 7th loss in a row. Perhaps the Cubs got together that night and worked on the basics to make sure that whatever happens - they get it right.
> 
> They looked sharp in Sunday's win. Hope this continues.


Sure, as long as we don't ever have to make a call to the bullpen, everything will be great! Although more than 2 runs would be nice too.

But seriously, I sure hope Dempster can do the job. It's gotten ridiculous.


----------



## DianaMo

I usually have 4 favorite Cubs players.

Last year they were Alex G, Clement, Hollandsworth and Macias.

So this year I need to add two players to my list.

After yesterday's game, I think I'll add Zambrano to the list.

I know, you're thinking "but he didn't play in that game".

Do you remember seeing the video of the reaction from the Cubs dugout to Derrek Lee's 10th inning home run?

I watched it over and over again via the Tivo and watched the reaction of each player.

In the first scene, you see Hollandsworth, Zambrano and Patterson watching the fly ball.

Next you see the players move closer to see if the ball made it over the basket...except Zambrano. He's gone.

Carlos is already to the stairs and was probably the first one to greet Lee at home plate.

I love watching his reactions. He appears to really care about the game and his team. Sure, the others care too, but his reactions seem to communicate better.

----

Do you remember earlier this year after a bad play the video caught Zambrano with a "eewwwww" expression on his face?

The tv cameras caught that same look last year at the All Star Game's home run derby after Sosa hit a huge home run. As a pitcher I think he was shuddering at the thought of a ball traveling that far...

-----

So I need to add one more fav player to my list.

Perhaps Ronny Cedano, we'll see.

BTW, is he related to Cesar Cedeno?


----------



## DianaMo

I'm not familiar with this program - is it a highlights show or what?

Maximum MLB

"New York Mets vs. Chicago Cubs"

Sat 5/21 9:00 AM

Sun 5/22 1:00 PM

SPIKETV

Duration: 0:30
No Rating
Baseball, Sports Non-Event, Sports

-------

Also noticed...

Baseball "2002 Home Run Derby" 
From Miller Park in Milwaukee. 
Tue 5/17 1:00 PM ESPN

SportsCentury "Babe Ruth" Thu 5/12 3:00 PM ESPNCL

Baseball "Ballpark Bloopers" Thu 5/19 1:30 PM ESPNCL

Friday's game airs on Comcast Sports Chicago PLUS starting at 6pm Central time.
You might need to channel surf to find this channel. I called my local cable dudes to ask about it. 
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc

The 5/21 game against the White Sox is the Fox game of the week.
12:20pm.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I'm not familiar with this program - is it a highlights show or what?
> 
> Maximum MLB
> 
> "New York Mets vs. Chicago Cubs"
> 
> Sat 5/21 9:00 AM
> 
> Sun 5/22 1:00 PM
> 
> SPIKETV
> 
> Duration: 0:30
> No Rating
> Baseball, Sports Non-Event, Sports
> 
> -------


This is the first I am hearing of it. According to their website...

"This season, Spike is teaming up with Major League Baseball Productions to go inside the game like youve never been before. Each episode of Maximum MLB will bring you all the action from the weeks premier series, as well as highlights from around the league, with all the best and funniest plays out there. Maximum MLB will also feature miked up players- putting you on the field and in the clubhouse and dugouts- access you wont get anywhere else. But wait, theres more! Well take the rich tradition of baseball pranks to a new level with Spiked, the part of the program where we show players pulling fast ones on their teammates."

http://www.spiketv.com/shows/series/maximummlb/


----------



## DianaMo

Quote from Teddy Greenstein's May 13, 2005 colum...

Two for one

Cubs fans who cannot attend next weekend's series against the White Sox won't have to listen to Harrelson's "You can put it on the board" home run call. And Sox fans won't have to listen to Bob Brenly's pro-Cubs spin.

For the first time since the Cubs-Sox regular-season series began in 1997, two local networks will broadcast the games. WGN-Ch. 9 and Comcast SportsNet will carry the Friday and Sunday games. Fox (WFLD-Ch. 32) will televise Saturday's game.

In past years only the home announcers called the games, which would be picked up by either WGN or Fox Sports Net. But now viewers can stick with their familiar voices.

CSN will use the Cubs' broadcast team Friday and the Sox's crew on Sunday. 
WGN will do the opposite.

Source:
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/columnists/cs-050512teddy,1,1582257.column
(page 2 of column)

_Hmmm, this sounds like a great ratings test for Tivo. Perhaps Tivo could measure which games get the best ratings in the Chicago area. Sure, the Cubs seem more popular, but the White Sox are in first place. Tivo should measure the viewership from each telecast of this series and offer a press release with the results._

BTW, thanks for looking up the tv show info.


----------



## DianaMo

The questions I ask here don't offer the answer to life, the universe and everything, but I hope you'll enjoy this Cubs trivia question anyway.

The question for today:

What jersey number has been retired by the Cubs even though the player never played for the Chicago Cubs?


----------



## trainman

DianaMo said:


> What jersey number has been retired by the Cubs even though the player never played for the Chicago Cubs?


Jackie Robinson's 42, which has been retired by every team.

(Liked the "life, the universe, and everything" hint, but I didn't need it.  )


----------



## DianaMo

trainman said:


> Jackie Robinson's 42, which has been retired by every team.
> 
> (Liked the "life, the universe, and everything" hint, but I didn't need it.  )


Great answer!

Now for next part - how many Cub players can you name that wore #42 before the number was retired?


----------



## DianaMo

Making a pitch for Sox
Who better to break down the Cubs-Sox series than 2 broadcasters who played on both sides of town?

By Dave van Dyck
Special to the Tribune
Published May 16, 2005

For an early analysis of the White Sox-Cubs weekend series at Wrigley Field, who better to consult than two guys who have not only played for both teams but still closely follow the teams.

Steve Stone pitched for both teams and broadcast Cub games before joining WSCR-AM 670 and ESPN this year. Darrin Jackson was an outfielder for both teams and is now a broadcaster for White Sox telecasts.

They compared the North and South Sides for Chicago's biggest baseball event of the year, barring a rare postseason appearance by one of the teams, in several categories.

Click here to read the article:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/whitesox/chi-0505160208may16,1,3127341.story


----------



## DianaMo

Now I understand why I've been getting weird Tivo search results regarding the start of the Cubs/Sox coverage on Friday.

Are you ready for some BP?
May 15, 2005

Comcast plans to come on the air at 11 a.m. Friday with batting practice. There will be no broadcasters to give blow-by-blow descriptions, just cameras to show the fans how batting practice is going for both clubs. Besides the normal cameras used during games, there will be a hand-held camera at the batting cage to bring fans closer to the action.

Read entire article at:

www.suntimes.com/output/cubs/cst-spt-csep15.html


----------



## DianaMo

The '77 Cubs was one of the first that I really followed, so I remember more about that team than from other years.

This article mentioned one of my favorite games. I do with they'd air this one on ESPN Classics.

"On July 28 at Wrigley, the Cubs beat Cincinnati 16-15 in 13 innings in one of the city's great slugfests."

--------------

Highsthen lowsof '77 season
For a few months that year with the Cubs and Sox in first place, fans were wild with the prospect of a World Series showdown

By Paul Sullivan
Tribune staff reporter
May 16, 2005, 9:05 PM CDT

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cs-050516cubssox,1,2446864.story


----------



## DianaMo

This week is an odd one for Cubs related tv.

Monday and Thursdays are off days for the Cubbies. Imagine, 2 days off in the same week. Hope they make good use of them, it'll be awhile til the next one.

Tuesday's game airs on WCIU, so we non-Chicagoans can forget about watching this one. I wonder why they don't air these on Comcast Sports Chicago Plus or other way of distributing it just to those outside of the WCIU broadcasting area.

FWIW, this game will air on Fox Sports Pittsburgh starting at 6pm Central time.

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Pittsburgh Pirates" Wed 5/18 11:30 AM CSNCH

Coverage of the Cubs / White Sox series.
Get your Tivo and vcr ready. You'll need both to catch everything available.

Cross-Town Showdown Live
(batting practice, etc.)
Fri 5/20 11:00 AM CSNCH
http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/tv-listings.asp?date=&listdate=5/20/2005

Showdown in the City Ken Harrison and Darrin Jackson join Dan Roan and Rich King to preview the crosstown series at Wrigley Field. Fri 5/20 12:30 PM 9 WGNSAT

MLB Baseball "Chicago White Sox at Chicago Cubs" Fri 5/20 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

MLB Baseball "Chicago White Sox at Chicago Cubs" Fri 5/20 1:00 PM CSNCH

RERUN: MLB Baseball "Chicago White Sox at Chicago Cubs" Sat 5/21 1:30 AM CSNCH

MLB Baseball "Chicago White Sox at Chicago Cubs"
Sat 5/21 12:00 PM WFLD
(If you have HDTV, check the Fox HD channel for this game.)

MLB Baseball "Chicago White Sox at Chicago Cubs" Sun 5/22 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

MLB Baseball "Chicago White Sox at Chicago Cubs" Sun 5/22 1:00 PM CSNCH

Maximum MLB "Chicago White Sox vs. Chicago Cubs"
Sat 5/28 9:00 AM and 1:00pm SPIKETV

Maximum MLB "New York Mets vs. Chicago Cubs"
Sat 5/21 9:00 AM and 1:00pm SPIKETV

Baseball "2001 Home Run Derby" Tue 5/24 1:00 PM ESPN

Baseball "2002 Home Run Derby" From Miller Park in Milwaukee. Tue 5/17 1:00 PM ESPN

This Week In Baseball (airs before the Fox national game of the week)
http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/mlb/video/twib/index.jsp

Handyma'am With Beverly DeJulio "Lawn Tips From Wrigley Field" Lawn care; ivy; lawn-mower maintenance; birdbath. Thu 5/26 5:30 PM PBSYOU

The Once and Future City "Chicago" The history, popular culture, architecture and social development of Chicago. Wed 5/25 12:00 AM Sat 5/28 2:00 PM Travel Channel

Source: Tivo listings (many searches)
Thanks Tivo!

Hope this is helpful. Let me know which listings you chose to watch.

Diana


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Tuesday's game airs on WCIU, so we non-Chicagoans can forget about watching this one. I wonder why they don't air these on Comcast Sports Chicago Plus or other way of distributing it just to those outside of the WCIU broadcasting area.


I didn't realize you were out of the area...I'd be all over the DirecTv package or MLB.TV if I were.


----------



## trainman

hefe said:


> I didn't realize you were out of the area...I'd be all over the DirecTv package or MLB.TV if I were.


DirecTV's version of the Extra Innings package only includes games airing on channels that DirecTV can distribute on a national basis, so if the Cubs are on WCIU and the other team is being shown on their local over-the-air broadcast affiliate or a channel DirecTV doesn't carry (i.e., the Phillies on Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia), the game won't be available in DirecTV's Extra Innings.


----------



## hefe

trainman said:


> DirecTV's version of the Extra Innings package only includes games airing on channels that DirecTV can distribute on a national basis, so if the Cubs are on WCIU and the other team is being shown on their local over-the-air broadcast affiliate or a channel DirecTV doesn't carry (i.e., the Phillies on Comcast SportsNet Philadelphia), the game won't be available in DirecTV's Extra Innings.


Bummer.


----------



## DianaMo

Lately I've been reading "The Harry Caray's Restaurant Cookbook" and the new "Cubs Nation" book which has given me ideas for new trivia questions.

Here's one I wasn't aware of before...

*What is Chip Caray's real name?*


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Lately I've been reading "The Harry Caray's Restaurant Cookbook" and the new "Cubs Nation" book which has given me ideas for new trivia questions.
> 
> Here's one I wasn't aware of before...
> 
> *What is Chip Caray's real name?*


Isn't it Harry?


----------



## DianaMo

Yep. I guess he's just a chip off the...

Hey, I've got a new question for everyone here.

*If you were the "powers that be" for the Cubs, what changes, rules, etc. would you make?*

Eddie Vedder was asked this in that Cubs Nation book and liked the idea of marriage counseling for the players. The idea being that they would play better if they had their personal life together.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Yep. I guess he's just a chip off the...
> 
> Hey, I've got a new question for everyone here.
> 
> *If you were the "powers that be" for the Cubs, what changes, rules, etc. would you make?*
> 
> Eddie Vedder was asked this in that Cubs Nation book and liked the idea of marriage counseling for the players. The idea being that they would play better if they had their personal life together.


I would abolish the "guest conductor" for the 7th inning stretch. It's an abomination. You get a horrible version of Take Me Out to the Ball Game, often from some idiot who knows nothing about baseball or the Cubs, (i.e., Jeff Gordon was so happy to be at "Wrigley Stadium") and at the very least you have to suffer through a half inning of some interview usually with someone just sitting there plugging some show/appearence/whatever which they do INSTEAD of calling the game! I hate it!


----------



## DianaMo

Now I differ with you on that issue.

I actually like the guest conductor feature at Wrigley. Granted, the race car driver was pretty sad - you know they usually give the singers the LYRICS just in case they forget them. Since there was such a time delay between when the song ended and when Jeff's singing ended, I wonder if there was a problem with the monitors.

There is a delay between when the organ music is played and when it is heard by the crowd. If Jeff Gordan was singing along to the time delayed music outside that may have been plenty to really mess up anyone's performance. 

Just a thought.

I would like to see more former Cubs as the guest conductor and others who have a Wrigley connection.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Now I differ with you on that issue.
> 
> I actually like the guest conductor feature at Wrigley. Granted, the race car driver was pretty sad - you know they usually give the singers the LYRICS just in case they forget them. Since there was such a time delay between when the song ended and when Jeff's singing ended, I wonder if there was a problem with the monitors.
> 
> There is a delay between when the organ music is played and when it is heard by the crowd. If Jeff Gordan was singing along to the time delayed music outside that may have been plenty to really mess up anyone's performance.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> I would like to see more former Cubs as the guest conductor and others who have a Wrigley connection.


The only concession I would make is if it is directly related to the game, and the guest can offer game insight. The guest should take a back seat to the game, not vice versa. That's a huge pet peeve of mine. It's intrusive marketing.


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> The only concession I would make is if it is directly related to the game, and the guest can offer game insight. The guest should take a back seat to the game, not vice versa. That's a huge pet peeve of mine. It's intrusive marketing.


*Intrusive marketing*, I like that phrase. It describes my view of advertising on the Wrigley Field grounds. I want to see a game and not have unrelated messages interferring with my attention to the game.

I do however, want the player's names back on their jerseys. Players are people too, not just a number. I watch a part of almost every Cubs televised game that I have access to, but I still don't know the jersey numbers of my favorite players.


----------



## DianaMo

Today's Tribune has some interesting articles...

_Former Cubs pitcher Matt Clement is currently on schedule to face his ex-teammates during the three-game with Boston on June 10-12 at Wrigley.
(Matt was one of my 4 fav Cubs last year)_
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/chi-0505270163may27.story

_Todd Wellemeyer was seen in the clubhouse before Thursday's game, pleading with a representative of the Cubs marketing department to stop playing Van Halen's "Jump" before the opening pitch of every game. _
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/chi-050527cubsjump,1,424543.story

I was thinking they they should lose the "Jump" song anyway. However, I disagree with the idea of using something more current. I'd prefer an old classic like Hey hey, holy mackerel or something like that.

You know what would be kewl? "Oh Happy Day" at the beginning of day games at Wrigley, played on the Lowry organ. I love that song.

Of course, I also want to see the Cubs wear their uniforms right, like Mark Prior and Jeromy Bernitz.
_
Cubs point finger--at Wrigley_
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/chi-0505270161may27,1,1235983.story

Here is the Sun Time's Cubs page:
http://www.suntimes.com/index/cubs.html

Comments?


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> I would abolish the "guest conductor" for the 7th inning stretch. It's an abomination. You get a horrible version of Take Me Out to the Ball Game, often from some idiot who knows nothing about baseball or the Cubs, (i.e., Jeff Gordon was so happy to be at "Wrigley Stadium") and at the very least you have to suffer through a half inning of some interview usually with someone just sitting there plugging some show/appearence/whatever which they do INSTEAD of calling the game! I hate it!


Please, take me away from the outrage
By Mike Nadel Copley News Service
http://www.bcrnews.com/articles/2005/05/27/sports/sports5.txt

Sample:

_Renditions by actors, musicians, athletes and other public figures have become part of Cubbieland's fabric. Some are surprisingly good. Some are predictably bad. Some --hello, Coach Ditka! -- are so bad they're good.

The worst versions are laughed at and talked about for days. Clips of Gordon saying he was happy to be at "Wrigley Stadium" and then skipping entire lines of the song were shown on CNN, ESPN and the major networks. You can't buy that kind of publicity.

I poked fun at Gordon in my column the next day. Minutes after Gordon had finished "singing," loyal reader Bill Kauzlarich of Farmington sent me an e-mail saying: "Hey, Jeff, good luck at the Daytona 450 next year!" That's precious.
_

Comments?


----------



## DianaMo

Regarding yesterday's game. Saw Todd Walker at bat. The book "Cubs Nation" described him as someone who comes in at 9am clean shaved and at 9:30am has a 5 o'clock shadow.

Now remember, I don't have access to a HD signal here, but it seemed like his forearms looked rather smooth - like a body builder's.

Then I watched the batters after him and their forearms seemed to have a similar appearance. Perhaps they're more aerodynamic this way???

The announcer's forearms didn't have that same appearance. 

Then I watched the high 5 party after the game ended. (Cubs win) 

{This is the best part of the game. You should hear me scream when WGN/Comcast edits this out of a game}

Wow, from what I could tell all those guys had shiny forearms. I'm sure that isn't the case, but it did look like it.

Back in the 70's, we had the "grubby Cubbies" who didn't shave. (Except for Bobby Murcer, who said he couldn't grow a beard". Could it be that this year we have the "shiny Cubbies"?  

Tonight's game is scheduled to air on ESPN in both NTSC and HD. Tune in and let me know if my observations are correct. I'm sure the game will be blacked out where I live. The powers that be seem to believe that cable subscribers here should not have access to Cubs games in High definition...even thought they are paying for those channels.

MLB Baseball "Chicago Cubs at Los Angeles Dodgers" Mon 5/30 7:00 PM ESPNHD + ESPN

Cubs in HD ?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=239953


----------



## DianaMo

More tv listings for Cubs fans...

Chicago Cubs at Los Angeles Dodgers" Mon 5/30 7:00 PM ESPNHD, ESPN, Comcast/CSNCH

Reairs Tue 5/31 1:00 AM CSNCH Tue 5/31 2:30 PM CSNCH

"Chicago Cubs at Los Angeles Dodgers" Tue 5/31 9:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Chicago Cubs at Los Angeles Dodgers" Wed 6/1 9:00 PM CSNCH
Wed 6/1 9:00 PM ESPN2
Rairs Thu 6/2 2:00 AM on both ESPN 2 and Comcast

"Chicago Cubs at San Diego Padres" Thu 6/2 9:00 PM 9 WGNSAT and ESPN and ESPN HD

"Chicago Cubs at San Diego Padres" Fri 6/3 9:00 PM CSNCH
re-airs Sat 6/4 1:30 AM

"Chicago Cubs at San Diego Padres" Sat 6/4 9:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Chicago Cubs at San Diego Padres" Sun 6/5 3:00 PM CSNCH
re-airs Mon 6/6 2:30 PM

"Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Mon 6/6 7:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Tue 6/7 7:00 PM 64 CSNCH
reairs Wed 6/8 2:00 AM CSNCH

"Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Wed 6/8 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT , 
ESPNHD and ESPN

This doesn't make sense, but this is also listed for that day:

"Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Wed 6/8 2:30 PM CSNCH

*Cubs Special Fri 6/10 12:30 PM 9 WGNSAT*

"Boston Red Sox at Chicago Cubs" Fri 6/10 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

Related programs for the Sosa / Clement fans:

"2000 Home Run Derby" From Turner Field in Atlanta. Tue 5/31 1:00 PM ESPN

"1999 Home Run Derby" Taped 7/12/99 in Boston. Tue 6/7 1:00 PM ESPN

"Baltimore Orioles at Boston Red Sox" Tue 5/31 6:00 PM ESPN
reairs Wed 6/1 2:00 AM

More programs;

The Tim McCarver Show "Donald Fehr" Executive director of the Major League Baseball Players Association, Donald Fehr. Check local listings

When It Was a Game II Additional home movies provide a glimpse at baseball from the late 1930s into the early '50s. Mon 6/6 10:30 AM HBO

Source: Tivo listings. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## hefe

I'll have a look at the HD broadcast tonight. I don't recall seeing anyone "shiny" before...


----------



## DianaMo

Interesting article here:

Former Sox outfielder's book slants toward witty, not nitty-gritty
Tuesday, May 31, 2005
By Steve Metsch

His new book, "Ron Kittle's Tales from the White Sox Dugout," fits his personality as a down-to-earth guy quick with a smile or joke.

<snip>

He writes about the playful Marc Hill, who would sneak tiny charges into cigarettes, causing coach Jim Leyland to jump when they exploded.

Hill was even so bold to play a prank on former President Jimmy Carter when he visited the Sox clubhouse, telling Carter he hand a phone call and then getting the prez with the old shaving-cream-on-the-earpiece trick.

<snip>

*Some players shared Kittle's hard-work ethic, and remain in contact with him. One such player, Jim Rushford, played 23 games with the Brewers in 2002, and now plays Triple-A ball in the Philadelphia Phillies organization.*

_(I'd like to see Rushford play for the Cubs)_

Kittle's longtime love of woodworking has gone from a hobby to a profession, and you can buy *benches he's made from baseball bats* at www.ronkittle.com .

Read entire article at:

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/311sd1.htm

Do you Tivo Sports events? (Poll)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=242535


----------



## hefe

Ridiculous...ESPN-HD was blacked out because Comcast had the game. I hate these blackout rules.


----------



## DianaMo

Did you see the play last night where Corey jumped for the ball against the wall, fell and eventually found the ball somewhat under him. It rather reminded me of the Larry Biittner hat trick play.

My caption for this photo is Dubois shouting out* Yours! (I'm not getting that.) * 

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/teams/photo?photoId=767085&team=chc


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Did you see the play last night where Corey jumped for the ball against the wall, fell and eventually found the ball somewhat under him. It rather reminded me of the Larry Biittner hat trick play.
> 
> My caption for this photo is Dubois shouting out* Yours! (I'm not getting that.) *
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/teams/photo?photoId=767085&team=chc


I think Corey just grabbed the wrong one...


----------



## DianaMo

*And then there was one...*

Cubs 5, Dodgers 3
Ramirez's bat keeps booming
He hits home run in 3rd straight game, has 8 RBIs in last 4
By Paul Sullivan
Tribune staff reporter

May 30, 2005, 11:28 PM CDT

LOS ANGELES -- Amazing as it seems, *Aramis Ramirez is the only player left on the Cubs' 25-man roster who also was on the postseason roster in 2003.*

With Mark Prior, Kerry Wood and Mike Remlinger on the disabled list, Ramirez has become the last man standing from the team that came within five outs of the World Series.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050530cubsgamer,1,7949624.story


----------



## DianaMo

We need some cheering up after Friday night's game, so here are some comics...

http://www.uclick.com/client/wpc/bl/2005/05/17/index.html

http://www.uclick.com/client/wpc/bl/2005/05/29/index.html

http://www.uclick.com/client/wpc/bl/2005/05/30/index.html

http://www.uclick.com/client/wpc/bl/2005/05/16/index.html

http://www.uclick.com/client/wpc/fw/2005/05/29/index.html


----------



## DianaMo

More tv listings for Cubs fans...

"Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Mon 6/6 7:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Tue 6/7 7:00 PM 64 CSNCH
reairs Wed 6/8 2:00 AM CSNCH

_"Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Wed 6/8 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT ,
ESPNHD and ESPN

This doesn't make sense, but this is also listed for that day:

"Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Wed 6/8 2:30 PM CSNCH_

*Cubs Special Fri 6/10 12:30 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Boston Red Sox at Chicago Cubs" Fri 6/10 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT*

*MLB Baseball "Boston Red Sox at Chicago Cubs" Sat 6/11 2:00 PM WFLD / Fox National game of the week*

"Boston Red Sox at Chicago Cubs" Sun 6/12 7:00 PM ESPN, ESPN HD
(Will probably be blacked out. Most of the Cubs games on ESPN have been blacked out so far.)

Florida Marlins at Chicago Cubs Mon 6/13 7:00 PM CSNCH
reairs Tue 6/14 2:30 PM CSNCH

Florida Marlins at Chicago Cubs Tue 6/14 7:00 PM WGNSAT 9

Florida Marlins at Chicago Cubs Wed 6/15 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT
also listed at 1:15 PM ESPN / ESPN HD, but you know, don't hold your breath unless your color is blue.

"Chicago Cubs at New York Yankees" Fri 6/17 6:00 PM WWOR , WGN

Might be interesting...

Timeless Highlights of towns and communities with unusual sports stories; host Philadelphia Eagles linebacker Dhani Jones. Sun 6/12 4:00 AM ESPN

The Tim McCarver Show "Donald Fehr" Executive director of the Major League Baseball Players Association, Donald Fehr. Check local listings

SportsCentury "Michael Jordan" Fri 6/17 3:00 PM ESPNCL

*NFL Yearbook "1984 Chicago Bears" ESPNCL Tue 6/21 1:30 AM*

Great Hotels "Four Seasons: Chicago" The Four Seasons in Chicago is the only Midwestern hotel to receive a five-star, five-diamond rating. Tue 6/7 10:00 AM TRAV

Great Hotels "The Palmer House Hilton: Chicago" The Palmer House Hilton in Chicago is one of 26 grand palace hotels in America. Mon 6/13 10:30 AM TRAV

Pizza Wars: New York vs. Chicago New York is known for its crispy, thin-crust pizza, and Chicago, for its knife-and-fork deep dish. Mon 6/6 4:00 PM TRAV

Source: Tivo listings. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> More tv listings for Cubs fans...
> This doesn't make sense, but this is also listed for that day:
> 
> "Toronto Blue Jays at Chicago Cubs" Wed 6/8 2:30 PM CSNCH[/I]


I believe the later time is actually accurate.

It's driving me nuts that the ESPN-HD games are always blacked out here. I don't get Comcrap in HD. 

Even if I did, I'd prefer the ESPN feed. I gave them a fair shot, at least 2 months. But now I can say I really really really can't stand listening to Kasper and Brenly.


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> I believe the later time is actually accurate.
> 
> It's driving me nuts that the ESPN-HD games are always blacked out here.
> 
> Even if I did, I'd prefer the ESPN feed. I gave them a fair shot, at least 2 months. But now I can say I really really really can't stand listening to Kasper and Brenly.


I like Kasper and Brenly, but I wish the engineers add some bass to their voices or have them talk closer to the microphone or do something to make their voices easier to hear. Steve and Chip's voices came in loud and clear, the new guys...not so much.

I do appreciate the manager's point of view from Brenly. We'd had a pitchers view for a long time, the change is useful.

Still, if Steve Stone or Chip Caray broadcasts a Cubs game, I'd love to hear/watch it. But you know, even though we pay our cable bills, those games will be blacked out.

I'd like to see the ESPN HD Cubs coverage, but if had the chance to choose between a daily ESPN HD Cubs game (as if) and daily Comcast/WGN games in HD (as if), then I'd go with the Comcast/WGN games because they use the full screen for HD and I like hearing the home town announcers for most of the games. But I would like to hear other announcers every now and then.

---------

A couple more Cub-toons for ya!

www.uclick.com/client/wpc/bl/2005/06/05/index.html

http://www.uclick.com/client/wpc/bl/2005/06/02/index.html

---------

So what do you think? Are the Cubs shinier than during spring training???


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> I believe the later time is actually accurate.
> 
> It's driving me nuts that the ESPN-HD games are always blacked out here.


We can refer to the Cubs.com schedule page and hope that it is updated as soon as changes are made to starting times, etc.

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc

FWIW, the 6/12 game vs. the Red Sox doesn't appear to have a WGN or Comcast telecast, just ESPN. So we might actually get to see a Cubs game in HD.

I'm in shock!


----------



## DianaMo

Bears sign former Tigers pitcher Farnsworth

Associated Press

NEWARK, N.J. - The Newark Bears signed former Detroit Tigers right-hander Jeff Farnsworth on Thursday.

<snip>

The brother of Chicago Cubs reliever Kyle Farnsworth, Jeff Farnsworth is the third pitcher with big league experience signed by the Bears in the past few weeks, joining reliever Reggie Harris and starter Carlos Castillo.

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/mld/sanluisobispo/sports/11798915.htm

Photo of former Cub Kyle Farnsworth


----------



## hefe

He was in the Bigs? I don't remember him.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> FWIW, the 6/12 game vs. the Red Sox doesn't appear to have a WGN or Comcast telecast, just ESPN. So we might actually get to see a Cubs game in HD.
> 
> I'm in shock!


I believe that Sunday nights are ESPN exclusive, so we should see that one in Chicago.

BTW, I didn't notice any "shininess" on the players.


----------



## DianaMo

Reuschel added to I-55 Classic
06/06/05 - Northern League (NL) Joliet JackHammers

JOLIET, IL  The Joliet JackHammers enhanced their lineup for the Budweiser *I-55 Classic, an exhibition baseball game featuring former St. Louis Cardinals and Chicago Cubs that will be played at 7:05 pm on Saturday, July 30 at Silver Cross Field in Joliets City Center.* The newest addition to the Cubs roster is Rick Reuschel. He pitched for four teams during his 19-year major league career. Twelve of those seasons, Rick pitched for the Cubs.

http://www.oursportscentral.com/services/releases/?id=3173466

also see:

http://www.jackhammerbaseball.com/

http://jackhammerbaseball.com/schedule/promo.html


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> I believe that Sunday nights are ESPN exclusive, so we should see that one in Chicago.
> 
> BTW, I didn't notice any "shininess" on the players.


The Cubs...in HD...on ESPN HD...in more than one color (besides a black screen) ???

No way!

-----

I don't think all the Cub players are aerodynamic / shiny , but I do think that some of them are. I guess we'll have a better chance at finding out on Sunday.

Or we could just watch the game like normal people.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> The Cubs...in HD...on ESPN HD...in more than one color (besides a black screen) ???
> 
> No way!
> 
> -----
> 
> I don't think all the Cub players are aerodynamic / shiny , but I do think that some of them are. I guess we'll have a better chance at finding out on Sunday.
> 
> Or we could just watch the game like normal people.


Last night's game was on WGN in HD, so I did get to see that one...I wish the Cubs hitters were seeing the ball as well as I was.

And Dusty fed into another of my pet peeves last night. Starting all right handers against a lefty pitcher. (Except for the pitcher's spot) I think it is always better to mix right and left handers, as it forces the pitcher to have to change their target and sightlines. It is easier to get into a groove when you can throw the same to everyone. (Notice that he walked the pitcher, the only lefty.)


----------



## DianaMo

Fan photos

The Chicago Tribune is running an interactive feature where Cubs and White Sox fans can send in their own photos of their family, friends and themselves somehow connected to their favorite team such as at the ballbark, wearing team hats, etc.

If you want to send in a photo, visit this page:
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-fanphotoform,1,842149.story

To see what others have sent in, visit these two pages:

White Sox
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...esox/cs-soxfansgallery,1,6213872.photogallery

Cubs
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ubs/cs-cubsfansgallery,1,2808204.photogallery


----------



## DianaMo

Unrelated, but funny...

Mark Prior photoshop fun image of the day:
http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/06/healing-factor.html


----------



## hefe

I sure wish that were true, but I heard that Prior has said that he thinks he'll be back by around the end of the season.


----------



## DianaMo

>"1999 Home Run Derby" Taped 7/12/99 in Boston. Tue 6/7 1:00 PM ESPN

My Tivo recorded the '99 Home run derby. It was interesting seeing Nomar Garciaparra, Jeromy Burnitz and Sammy Sosa all competing in the same event.

Here are the results from that event if anyone is interested...
http://www.baseball-almanac.com/asgbox/hrderby.shtml

---------

Shock! The ESPN HD Cubs/Blue Jays game wasn't blacked out. I guess they only do that for Comcast games and this game was on WGN. Was interesting getting to hear Steve Stone again at a Cubs game.

The previous night's game (on Comcast) was "purpled out" in the ninth inning.
Yep, the cable went out - just on that channel which resulted in a purple screen.
Well, at least it wasn't blacked out like the ESPN games usually are.


----------



## DianaMo

Dusty Baker was being interviewed before one of the games vs. the Blue Jays.

He said that the teams were unfamiliar with each other but that the Blue Jays may have one advantage in that the Cubs games are on almost every day on tv...and since they play a lot of day games, their game is on in other MLB clubhouses before they play their games. On the other hand, when was the last time you saw the Blue Jays on tv?

So the other teams have a better chance to watch the Cubs play than the Cubs have to see the other teams. Does this give them a measurable advantage - or does it just not matter because you can't learn how to hit a Wood / Prior / Zambrano pitch from watching tv?


----------



## JakeyB

DianaMo said:


> So the other teams have a better chance to watch the Cubs play than the Cubs have to see the other teams. Does this give them a measurable advantage - or does it just not matter because you can't learn how to hit a Wood / Prior / Zambrano pitch from watching tv?


I have a hard time believing teams have any problems getting any video they want of any team. Sure Cubs' games may be on in the background while the Jays are in the clubhouse, but are they really sitting there studying the Cubs' pitchers on a daily basis? I doubt it. I essentially think Dusty was talking out his back side.

That said, can you learn how to hit a Wood/Prior/Zambrano? I think the best you can do is look for patterns. What do they throw when up 0-2, or down 2-0. Now, if they're doing their job, they're not predictable enough for hitters to pick up on that.

Re: Len and B.B. I really like Len, he's about 10x as knowledgable as Chip Carey ever was or ever will be. Bob is so-so, but he is starting to grow on me.


----------



## hefe

Highly overrated. The teams have scouts. They collect video. They have the pitching charts on their competition. I don't put any stock in Dusty's latest theory. Certainly no more than when he said in spring training that big guys like Derek Lee take longer to get started in the Spring because they have more moving parts.

FYI for Chicago area fans...Steve Stone will be a guest host for the Boers and Bernstein midday show on WSCR Chicago, 670 AM on Monday, from 10:00-2:00.


----------



## DianaMo

DianaMo said:


> More tv listings for Cubs fans...
> 
> *MLB Baseball "Boston Red Sox at Chicago Cubs" Sat 6/11 2:00 PM Fox National game of the week*
> 
> "Boston Red Sox at Chicago Cubs" Sun 6/12 7:00 PM ESPN, ESPN HD
> (Will probably be blacked out. Most of the Cubs games on ESPN have been blacked out so far.)


I can't believe it. The other Fox game of the week was Cards/Yankees and that was the game that (yawn) aired here.

NY Yankees 5, St. Louis 0

I was rooting for the game to end as fast as possible in hopes that Fox might switch to the Cubs/Red Sox game. The Cubs/Red Sox game ended first though, with the Cubs winning 7-6.

Wish I could've seen it. It would've been one of those rare in HD games too. Arrgh! Had both the Tivo and the cable PVR set to record it. I've already deleted that Cardinal game off of the devices.

Heard that Zambrano was injured in that game. Hope he's okay.


----------



## DianaMo

Regarding the Chi Cubs 14, Boston 6 game yesterday...One of the Red Sox players broke his bat. It might've been Johnny Damon - but I'm not sure.

After the batter broke his bat - he went into the infield himself and fetched the broken bits, put the bat back together and handed it to the batboy.

My question is: does this strike you as odd or unusual?


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Regarding the Chi Cubs 14, Boston 6 game yesterday...One of the Red Sox players broke his bat. It might've been Johnny Damon - but I'm not sure.
> 
> After the batter broke his bat - he went into the infield himself and fetched the broken bits, put the bat back together and handed it to the batboy.
> 
> My question is: does this strike you as odd or unusual?


It was in in HD. I replayed it looking to see if it looked like Sammy's bat. It didn't...


----------



## DianaMo

Saw last night's sports report regarding the Cards/Yankees game. The announcer mentioned the Yankee's relief pitcher by his nickname...or at least he tried to. I'm pretty sure that there is not a ck sound at the end of his nickname.


----------



## tem

Another reason I do NOT miss Sammy:

9 times out of 10 he would have missed the cut-off man on that play on Sat (I think) where they caught someone overrunning 2nd and thereby given Damon a chance to bat w/ the bases loaded instead of having him lead off the next inning


----------



## DianaMo

llini represent Illinois well
Picks from state aplenty in 2005 baseball draft
By KEVIN MISSEL  Sports Reporter

Famous offspring

Two American League managers sons, quite a few sons of players, a Hall of Famers great nephew and Bozo the Clowns grandson were all drafted.

<snip>

The sons of current major leaguers Jose Mesa and Roger Clemens and former players Floyd Bannister, *Ivan DeJesus*, Tim Wallach, John Mayberry, Carney Lansford, Garth Iorg, Bryan Harvey and John Shelby were all taken, as well. Former Cardinal and Pirate outfielder Andy Van Slyke had two sons drafted  one out of college and one out of high school.

The Cards drafted a great surname from their history, taking Old Dominion second baseman Jesse Schoendienst, the great nephew of former manager and Hall of Fame second baseman Red Schoendienst, in the 40th round.

Along the lines of other famous offspring, the Anaheim Angels drafted Bozos grandson in the supplemental first round. Trevor Bell, a righthanded pitcher from Crescenta Valley High School in California, was the 37th overall selection and is the grandson of the late Bob Bell, who portrayed Bozo the Clown on WGN-TV from 1959-84.

Read entire article at:

http://www.times-press.com/newsmain.php?storyid=12030










----------------

Baseball blog of the day:

http://danagonistes.blogspot.com/


----------



## DianaMo

Well I missed Saturday's game vs. the Red Sox because it wasn't carried on Fox on the local cable.

Missed most of Sunday's 1-8 loss to the Red Sox as we were busy transplanting raspberry plants in the yard. I see I didn't miss anything there. 

Also missed most of Monday night's game, a 1-9 loss to the Marlins thanks to a power outage here. I had the Tivo set to record the game. Whenever the power came back on, it would start recording again. When it went out again - it stopped until the power returned and then started a new recording of the game from that point on. I do have a battery backup for the Tivo and cable box, but it ran out of power before the service was restored.

Am glad I don't have the Tivo hooked up to the cablebox/pvr. When it shuts down it doesn't remember what it was doing when the power returns. 

The Tivo does remember and continues the best that it can. :up: :up: :up:

The storm knocked down my tv antenna and poked a branch thru my satellite dish.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Well I missed Saturday's game vs. the Red Sox because it wasn't carried on Fox on the local cable.


Where are you that you didn't get the Fox feed? Are you not in the Chicago area? Downstate?

And where did you get a picture of Eddie Murphy in a Cubs uniform?


----------



## DianaMo

Fun game last night ! You might get a little dizzy though, watching those Cubbies go around and around the bases. 

The Cubs photoshop blog has some interesting images today regarding the Marlins game:

http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/06/totally-fowl.html

http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/06/surfs-up.html

Keep checking that fan photos feature in the Chicago Tribune. More are uploaded every couple days and some are really creative.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-fanphotoform,1,842149.story

What change would you make at Wrigley or U.S. Cellular?
Tell the Chicago Tribune here:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi-050615fields-board,1,3099727.graffitiboard


----------



## DianaMo

Did you watch yesterday's 5-15 loss to the Marlins ?

In the 9th inning was an odd play that I was surprised wasn't in the highlights reel, just because it was so odd.

Corey Patterson was stealing second and was called safe. The infielder had Corey's ankle or foot and held onto it causing him to hop to maintain his balance (and probably avoid an injury) and then he was called out since he was off the bag while a "tag" was applied. I thought Corey accepted the call quite well.
Was wondering "What would Kyle Farnsworth do?".

If plays like this regularly result in a call like this, I think MLB is going to add some pro wrestling fans during the season.

----------------

Glancing at my Tivo I see that it looks like WGN & Comcast both be covering the same Cubs/White Sox games next weekend and Comcast will air batting practice again. Kewl!

------------------

I mentioned this Google Video feature in another post, but thought I'd add some handy links here for future reference.

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q="Wrigley+Field"

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q="Fenway+Park"

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=Cubs+++Yankees

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q="Chicago+Cubs"&btnG=Search+Video

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q="Corey+Patterson"&btnG=Search+Video


----------



## DianaMo

Yesterday I checked to see if there were any Cubs related personalized license plates available for Illinois plates.

Our main searches were for plates with "Cubs" and a number in it. Combinations of "Cubs" and another word was not researched much. Okay, I tried "Go Cubs" and none of those were available and that's about it.

If you have a mini-van, you could choose to have either a car plate or truck plate.

With personalized plates, truck plates have the number in front of the word, car plates end with the number. Illinois permits a limit of 7 characters in their plates, so with CUBS, there are only 3 characters that can be added.

I'm told that plates with 4 letters and then numbers are not charged the higher personalized plate rate. Those just cost the same as a regular plate. That's something to look into. We can have "Cubs" license plates without paying extra for a personalized plate!

As of yesterday, here is what was available in truck plates:

18 Cubs
19 Cubs
20 Cubs

35 Cubs
36 Cubs
40 Cubs
48 Cubs
49 Cubs
51 Cubs
52 Cubs
53 Cubs
54 Cubs
55 Cubs
57 Cubs
59 Cubs
63 Cubs

70 Cubs
76 Cubs
81 Cubs
82 Cubs
90 Cubs
97 Cubs
98 Cubs

There were far fewer car plates available, as we had to get into 3 digits to find any available.

Cubs 126
Cubs 127
Cubs 129
Cubs 130
Cubs 137
Cubs 138
Cubs 140
Cubs 142
Cubs 146
Cubs 147
Cubs 151
Cubs 152
Cubs 154
Cubs 156
Cubs 165
Cubs 160
Cubs 171
Cubs 173
Cubs 174
Cubs 177
Cubs 178
Cubs 179
Cubs 180
Cubs 181
Cubs 182
Cubs 186
Cubs 188
Cubs 191
Cubs 192
Cubs 193
Cubs 194
Cubs 195
Cubs 196
Cubs 197
Cubs 198
Cubs 199

And that's as far as we searched.

A friend of mine has a website where anyone can email in photos of license plates.

Here are some Cubs related ones:

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=2046010

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=2255836

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=2618892

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=2317364

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=1754342

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=1608953

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=1286338

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=2365738

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=2164013

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=1981620

http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=1532007

Old WGN
http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=1132226

Cubs Year
http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=859885

Not Cubs related, but for fun, try reading the license plate cover.
http://bumpers.textamerica.com/?r=2024447

License Plate Guide
http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/vehicles/license_plate_guide/home.html

I sent this info to Ron and Pat. Let me know if they mention it during a game broadcast.


----------



## DianaMo

Found this Cubs carpet at Sam's Club. Was told it was a new item and more related items might be on the way. (View photo attachment)

This one sold for around $60 and was roughly 6x8 or so in size.

The box it was displayed in had photos of a smaller (and probably cheaper) rug that was not in stock.

Also available were foot mats for your car in a nice Chicago Bears design. I imagine that similar mats with the Cubs logo might become available at some time.

I tried searching online for it here http://samsclub.com with no success today.

Soooo, would you buy one of these?


----------



## DianaMo

Derrek Lee to host 'This Week in Baseball'

P's & Q's and IOU's
Uribe's fakery adds to lore of city rivalry

By Paul Sullivan
Tribune staff reporter

June 24, 2005

MILWAUKEE -- Baseball etiquette is an oxymoron of sorts, considering good manners are in short supply in a game where knockdown pitches, takeout slides and sign-stealing are common practice.
<snip>
When Sox shortstop Juan Uribe deked the Cubs' Derrek Lee into believing Jeromy Burnitz's shot down the right-field line was a foul ball, Lee hesitated, costing him an opportunity to score from first. Though the Cubs won the game, the play turned into a symbol of the Sox's whatever-it-takes mantra.

Cubs manager Dusty Baker cried foul afterward, claiming Uribe had violated an unwritten rule in indicating to Lee the ball was foul. Even Sox first baseman Paul Konerko conceded Uribe's deception was out-of-bounds.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050623cubssoxadvance,1,5785909.story

City Series '05 II starts Friday so RedEye peppered some Sox and Cubs with offbeat questions.
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050623cubssoxredeye,1,1199540.story

How the Crosstown Classic became an annual grudge match
http://www.suntimes.com/output/cubs/spx-news-recap24.html


----------



## DianaMo

Cross-Town Showdown
Fri 6/24 1:00 PM Comcast
Duration: 2:00

"Chicago Cubs at Chicago White Sox" Fri 6/24 3:00 PM 9 WGNSAT and Comcast Sports Chicago

Re-airs on Comcast Sports Chicago at Fri 6/24 7:00 PM and Sat 6/25 1:30 AM

"Chicago Cubs at Chicago White Sox" Sat 6/25 3:00 PM 9 WGNSAT and Comcast

Re-airs on Comcast at Sat 6/25 7:00 PM and Sun 6/26 1:00 AM.

Showdown in the City WGN's Dan Roan and Rich King join White Sox announcer Ken `Hawk' Harrelson and Darren Jackson to preview the Crosstown Series from Chicago. Sun 6/26 1:30 PM WGN

"Chicago Cubs at Chicago White Sox" Sun 6/26 2:00 PM 9 WGNSAT and Comcast

Reairs on Comcast at Mon 6/27 1:00 AM and Mon 6/27 2:30 PM

Instant Replay (highlights) Sun 6/26 9:40 PM WGN

Source: Tivo listings

-----------

Friday, June 24
1:00 pm  Batters Box (live coverage of batting practice)
2:00 pm  Cubs on Deck (live, extended pre-game show)
3:00 pm  Cubs at White Sox (featuring Cubs announcers Len, Bob & Ryne)
6:00 pm  Cubs Post Game Live (featuring Dan Plesac, time approx.)

Sunday, June 26
1:30 pm  Cubs on Deck (live pre-game show)
2:00 pm  Cubs at White Sox (featuring Cubs announcers Len, Bob & Ryne)
5:00 pm  Cubs Post Game Live (featuring Dan Plesac, time approx.)

Source:
http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/shows-Len-And-Bob-crosstown-showdown.asp


----------



## JakeyB

I'm going to the game today, so it's pretty much a lock that the Cubs will lose. Seriously, I think the Cubs' record in games I attend is around .050.


----------



## DianaMo

I had a chance to attend three Cubs games last year. Actually went to one. (check out the photos from that one)

The Cubs lost all three games - whether I was there or not.


----------



## DianaMo

Baseball game to start with Xbox for 2 innings, then game for final 7 innings...

Could this be for real?

Comments?

----------------

Posted on Tue, Jun. 21, 2005

Old ballgame has newfangled twist

Heres one for the record books.

The first two innings of the July 16th game between the Kansas City T-Bones and the Schaumburg Flyers will be played virtually.

Equipped with Microsoft Xbox game controllers instead of baseball gloves and bats, two video gamers will climb into recliner chairs around home plate at CommunityAmerica Ballpark and slug it out on the parks 16- by 24-foot video screen.

Their scores from playing two innings of MVP Baseball 2005 on an Xbox will stand when the T-Bones and Flyers take the field to finish the last seven innings of the game.

http://www.realcities.com/mld/krwashington/11944265.htm


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Baseball game to start with Xbox for 2 innings, then game for final 7 innings...
> 
> Could this be for real?
> 
> Comments?


This could be the dumbest thing I've heard all year.

Makes me sad. I enjoy baseball. I liked to play it as a kid (for real, not just with my thumbs) and I like to watch it now. The fact that that the video game version is being elevated to this status and made this important bothers me. How about they put kids out there on the field, let them actually play for 2 innings, and then take that score? But then there's probably advertising and sponsorship dollars involved here, and that tends to taint everything it touches.


----------



## hookbill

This is just plain sad.


----------



## DianaMo

"This Old Cub" Comes To WGN

Good news for anyone who hasn't had the chance to see "This Old Cub", the outstanding movie tracing the hardships and triumphs of Cub legend Ron Santo. The documentary will air on WGN-TV both locally and on the Superstation on Saturday, *July 16 at 7pm Central*.

Source:

http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/archives/2005/06/index.html#001361


----------



## DianaMo

Cubs related cartoon of the day:
http://www.uclick.com/client/wpc/bl/2005/07/06/index.html

Photoshop fun!

http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/06/hes-back.html

http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/06/hairy-pitcher.html

http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/06/slow-down.html

I imagine that an upcoming photoshopped Cubs image has got to include Charlie Brown and the words "Good Grief".


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I imagine that an upcoming photoshopped Cubs image has got to include Charlie Brown and the words "Good Grief".


Or worse.


----------



## DianaMo

The Cubs are 0 for July as I type this post. Hopefully that will change...

Looks like Corey Patterson is going to be buying some meals for his new teamates, since he and Jason Dubois are being sent down to Triple-A Iowa  .

When he returns to the big leagues, he'll be the one to catch the celebrity first pitch of the game.

------

My advice for the Cubs...if he's healed, bat Derrek Lee in the leadoff spot. He has the highest batting average and gets on base a lot between base hits, walks and home runs. 

I wonder if we'll be seeing Nomar back soon???

Tonight's game vs. the Marlins is on Comcast Sports Chicago PLUS at 6:30pm. (groan!) 
That's on digital cable on a community access channel here. The picture quality is usually lousy on that channel - but it does offer a better picture than radio.  
Is it my imagination or do hurricanes form when the Cubs are scheduled to play in Florida?

Saturday's game is on Comcast at 5pm and Sunday's is on WGN (woo hoo!) at noon.

After that, the All Star Break begins.

I hear that many baseball players get married during the All Star Break. I wonder if any Cubbies will return newly married next week.

Have a wonderful weekend!

Go Cubs!


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> The Cubs are 0 for July as I type this post. Hopefully that will change...
> 
> Looks like Corey Patterson is going to be buying some meals for his new teamates, since he and Jason Dubois are being sent down to Triple-A Iowa  .
> 
> When he returns to the big leagues, he'll be the one to catch the celebrity first pitch of the game.
> 
> ------
> 
> My advice for the Cubs...if he's healed, bat Derrek Lee in the leadoff spot. He has the highest batting average and gets on base a lot between base hits, walks and home runs.
> 
> I wonder if we'll be seeing Nomar back soon???
> 
> Tonight's game vs. the Marlins is on Comcast Sports Chicago PLUS at 6:30pm. (groan!)
> That's on digital cable on a community access channel here. The picture quality is usually lousy on that channel - but it does offer a better picture than radio.
> Is it my imagination or do hurricanes form when the Cubs are scheduled to play in Florida?
> 
> Saturday's game is on Comcast at 5pm and Sunday's is on WGN (woo hoo!) at noon.
> 
> After that, the All Star Break begins.
> 
> I hear that many baseball players get married during the All Star Break. I wonder if any Cubbies will return newly married next week.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> Go Cubs!


It's over.


----------



## DianaMo

PS: Major League Baseball Commissioner Bud Selig is planning to address baseball fans round the world in a live Internet chat session Tuesday.

Fans can submit their questions via e-mail at [email protected]

Hmmm, what should we ask him???


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> PS: Major League Baseball Commissioner Bud Selig is planning to address baseball fans round the world in a live Internet chat session Tuesday.
> 
> Fans can submit their questions via e-mail at [email protected]
> 
> Hmmm, what should we ask him???


1. Why do you insist on making the All-Star game count for Home Field? That is stupid.

2. Can we please stop interleague play? It's pointless. I'm tired of it.

3. Can we please return to an "balanced" schedule? With wildcards in play, it is only fair.

4. Can you please pass some rule where nobody is allowed to ever bring up the stupid goat curse ever again? I'm tired of hearing about that.


----------



## DianaMo

Former Cub Hee-Seop Choi has been chosen to participate in the Home Run Derby on Monday.

Click here for related story:

New-look Home Run Derby field is set

Can you imagine telling him a couple years ago that he'd be hitting in the derby and teammate Sammy Sosa would not in 2005? He wouldn't believe it.

The 8 batters are:

Hee-Seop Choi of the Los Angeles Dodgers who represents Korea
Philadelphia's Bobby Abreu (Venezuela)
Pittsburgh's Jason Bay (Canada) 
Atlanta's Andruw Jones (the Netherlands)
Milwaukee's Carlos Lee (Panama) 
Boston's David Ortiz (Dominican Republic) 
Detroit's Ivan Rodriguez (Puerto Rico) 
Texas' Mark Teixeira (United States).


----------



## DianaMo

Former Cub Doug Glanville has retired from baseball
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/427

Page includes a link to an ESPN.com article by Doug Glanville.

So long Doug, and thanks for that triple in 2003!


----------



## hefe

Cubscast.com is offering a regular Cubs podcast. Find the regular entries and audio files on the website, or subscribe with a podcast aggregator at http://cubscast.com/podcasts/index.xml


----------



## DianaMo

Baseball Tonight "At the Home Run Derby" From Comerica Park in Detroit.
Mon 7/11 6:00 PM and 11:00 PM Central time and again Tue 7/12 11:00 AM ESPN, HD

"2005 Home Run Derby" From Comerica Park in Detroit.
Mon 7/11 7:00 PM ESPN, HD
Mon 7/11 10:00 PM ESPN2

*The Sports List "Chicago Sports Moments"* Mon 7/18 6:00 PM 
Mon 7/18 10:00 PM 
Fox Sports Chicago

If this is the episode I think it is, they show Greg Maddux and other young Cubs use the tarp at Wrigley as a slip and slide after the first night game at Wrigley is postponed due to rain. I think that bit of video should be shown during EVERY rain delay. Be sure to Tivo this one!

*ESPN Classic programs:*

(Hint: look for Sosa)

"2002 Home Run Derby" Mon 7/11 3:00 PM

Top 5 Reasons You Can't Blame ... "1919 White Sox" Throwing the World Series. Mon 7/11 8:30 PM , 11:30 PM

"1994 All-Star Game" Played 7/12/94. Tue 7/12 12:00 PM

"1998 Home Run Derby" Tue 7/12 2:00 PM

"1989 All-Star Game" Played 7/11/89 in Anaheim, Calif. Tue 7/12 3:30 PM

"1999 Home Run Derby" Wed 7/13 2:00 PM

"1996 Home Run Derby" Fri 7/15 2:00 PM

Okay, no Sosa in these two. Any idea who the Cubs rep was in these games?

"1970 All-Star Game" Taped from 7/14/70 in Cincinnati. Thu 7/14 2:00 PM 
"1971 All-Star Game" Played 7/13/71 in Detroit. Thu 7/14 2:30 PM

----------------------

*Early Edition "Take Me Out to the Ballgame" * Gary's best friend and former partner, Chuck Fishman, visits Chicago and inadvertently meddles with a history-making baseball game.
(One person called this the Kerry Wood episode.)
Mon 7/18 9:00 PM PAX
Be sure to Tivo this one!

Handyma'am With Beverly DeJulio "Lawn Tips From Wrigley Field" Lawn care; ivy; lawn-mower maintenance; birdbath.
Sun 7/17 2:30 PM & 5:30 PM PBSYOU

Hope & Faith "Charley's Baseball" Hope and Faith pose as reporters to gain access to pro baseball player Roger Clemens in his locker room.
Fri 7/15 8:00 PM

and don't forget...

*This Old Cub *
Former ballplayer Ron Santo pursued his career while living with diabetes.
Sat 7/16 7:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

*The second half of the season starts on Thursday...*

"Pittsburgh Pirates at Chicago Cubs" 
Thu 7/14 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Pittsburgh Pirates at Chicago Cubs" 
Fri 7/15 1:00 PM CSNCH, ESPNHD, ESPN
Reairs Sat 7/16 1:30 AM CSNCH

"Pittsburgh Pirates at Chicago Cubs" 
Sat 7/16 3:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Pittsburgh Pirates at Chicago Cubs" 
Sun 7/17 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds" 
Mon 7/18 6:00 PM CSNCH


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> *The second half of the season starts on Thursday...*


The second half began with game #82. 

I may actually try to get to the game Friday. I have a day off, and may have the time.


----------



## DianaMo

Did you see Saturday night's game vs. the Marlins?

Cubs rookie Adam Greenberg was hit by a pitch in the back of his head - by the very first pitch he saw in his first major league at bat.

OUCH!

Related articles:

Sleepless night for beaned Greenberg
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050710cubsbrite,1,3226441.story

Photo:
http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/FLSM107070921_lower.jpg
found at:
http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/mlb/teams/photos/CHC

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/media/photo/2005-07/18428891.jpg
found at:
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...-050711cubsweekgallery,1,1585879.photogallery

Greenberg dazed in 1st appearance
Rookie hit in head by Marlins reliever on 1st pitch he sees
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-050709cubsbits,1,7427716.story

Greenberg OK after scary moment
http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=72230

07/08/2005 8:18 PM ET
Notes: Greenberg, Murton get the call
Double-A players thrilled to get chance with big league team
By Carrie Muskat / MLB.com
http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/news/...t_id=1121436&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## DianaMo

Borowski Signs With Devil Rays
From The Associated Press
Published: Jul 11, 2005
ST. PETERSBURG - Former Chicago Cubs reliever Joe Borowski agreed to a contract with the Tampa Bay Devil Rays on Monday and he plans to join the last-place team after the All-Star break.
Read article at:
http://sports.tbo.com/sports/MGB777P91BE.html

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&q=Joe+Borowski&btnG=Search+News


----------



## DianaMo

Name the former Cubs who appeared in the 2005 All-Star Legends & Celebrities Softball Game.

Which former Cub hit a softball home run in the legends game that landed just short of being a MLB distance home run?

(The outfield is reduced for the softball games.)

----------------------------

Who was the former Cub who was the pitcher for Detroit Tigers catcher Pudge Rodriguez in the 2005 Home Run derby?

For bonus points, how many MLB home runs did this former Cub hit in his career?

-------------------------------

View my Cubs photos here...
http://pages.prodigy.net/chicagocubs


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Name the former Cubs who appeared in the 2005 All-Star Legends & Celebrities Softball Game.
> 
> Which former Cub hit a softball home run in the legends game that landed just short of being a MLB distance home run?
> 
> (The outfield is reduced for the softball games.)
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Who was the former Cub who was the pitcher for Detroit Tigers catcher Pudge Rodriguez in the 2005 Home Run derby?
> 
> For bonus points, how many MLB home runs did this former Cub hit in his career?
> 
> -------------------------------


Hmmm.
I think I heard (didn't watch it) that Andre Dawson played. Don't know the second one.
Mick Kelleher was the pitcher. If he had more than one homer in the majors, I'd be surprised. Maybe 0 or 1.

I thought Joe Borowski was throwing to Abreu, but I guess he was off signing with the Devil Rays.


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Hmmm.
> I think I heard (didn't watch it) that Andre Dawson played. Don't know the second one.
> Mick Kelleher was the pitcher. If he had more than one homer in the majors, I'd be surprised. Maybe 0 or 1.


It was Andre who hit the home run. That was what? A 12 inch softball that almost made it into the bleachers. How long has he been retired???

Yep, Mick Kelleher pitched to Pudge. Despite playing part of his career at Wrigley, he never hit a MLB home run.

http://www.baseball-reference.com/k/kellemi02.shtml

Here is a photo I took of Mick many years ago...


----------



## DianaMo

Guess who is the 7th inning singer Thurs 7/14/2005 ???


----------



## hefe

Well that can only be Billy Buck...wait is it Geraldo Rivera?


----------



## DianaMo

You're correct!

7th Inning Singers This Week

Thurs 7/14 - Bill Buckner
Friday 7/15 - Mark Cuban
Saturday 7/16 - Northwestern 1995 Rose Bowl team
Sunday 7/17 - Vince Vaughn
Posted by wgnsports at 01:05 PM

Source:
http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/spor...nk,0,5610005.framedurl?coll=wgncable-sports-1


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> You're correct!


You're going to have to go just a wee bit further in the wayback machine to fool me!


----------



## DianaMo

> Did you see Saturday night's game vs. the Marlins?
> 
> Cubs rookie Adam Greenberg was hit by a pitch in the back of his head - by the very first pitch he saw in his first major league at bat.


I think his mom (a nurse) showed a lot of restraint by not running onto the field and yelling "My baby" after her son was beaned in his first MLB at bat...

------------

In the news...

Growing up in Guilford, Greenberg never envisioned getting beaned in his first major-league at-bat. Nobody does. But when he made his debut with the Chicago Cubs on Saturday night  just 36 hours removed from thinking he had been benched before a Class Double-A Southern League game in Kodak, Tenn.  Greenberg earned his place in baseball history.

http://www.nhregister.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=14843241&BRD=1281&PAG=461&dept_id=7592&rfi=6

Is there a Hank Greenberg -> Adam Greenberg connection?

MESA, Ariz. -- Baseball fans take one look at Cubs outfield prospect Adam Greenberg's last name and always ask him the same question:

"Was Hank Greenberg your grandfather?"

Greenberg will reply "yes," and then he'll pause before adding, "But not the one you're looking for."

http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/mlb/n...117&content_id=914162&vkey=afl_news&fext=.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

As I zipped thru the 1994 All-Star Game that was on ESPN Classics the other night, I noticed an interesting at bat.

Lee Smith pitching to Fred McGriff, who hits a home run over the head of Kenny Lofton.

That All Star team had a bunch of former/future/current Cubs playing in it.

Here's who I recognized with a Cubs connection. Did I miss anyone?

Greg Maddux
Lee Smith
Fred McGriff
Kenny Lofton
Jason Bere
Moises Alou
Rod Beck
Randy Myers

Dusty Baker
Don Baylor

1994 All-Star Game roster
http://www.baseball-almanac.com/asgbox/yr1994as.shtml

Let me know if you find an All Star Game with more than 10 Cubs connections.


----------



## DianaMo

WMAQ NBC channel 5 in Chicago also has a web feature where you can send in your Cubs photos.

http://www.nbc5.com/mlb002/index.html

Yes, they have a White Sox page too.

http://www.nbc5.com/mlb030/index.html



DianaMo said:


> Fan photos
> 
> The Chicago Tribune is running an interactive feature where Cubs and White Sox fans can send in their own photos of their family, friends and themselves somehow connected to their favorite team such as at the ballbark, wearing team hats, etc.
> 
> If you want to send in a photo, visit this page:
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-fanphotoform,1,842149.story
> 
> To see what others have sent in, visit these two pages:
> 
> White Sox
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...esox/cs-soxfansgallery,1,6213872.photogallery
> 
> Cubs
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ubs/cs-cubsfansgallery,1,2808204.photogallery


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Here's who I recognized with a Cubs connection. Did I miss anyone?
> 
> Greg Maddux
> Lee Smith
> Fred McGriff
> Kenny Lofton
> Jason Bere
> Moises Alou
> Rod Beck
> Randy Myers
> 
> Dusty Baker
> Don Baylor
> 
> 1994 All-Star Game roster
> http://www.baseball-almanac.com/asgbox/yr1994as.shtml
> 
> Let me know if you find an All Star Game with more than 10 Cubs connections.


You mean 11...
Doug Jones was on that team too...


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> You mean 11...
> Doug Jones was on that team too...


Wow, I have no memory of Doug Jones as a Cub at all, but you're right. He was there. (I checked the roster links.)


----------



## DianaMo

Are you Tivoing today's game?

Check out one of the camera angles at the beginning of the telecast where they show a closeup of third base. There is a Cub in the outfield stretching and the camera angle makes it look like a very tiny Cub player standing on the base.

The announcer is snickering a bit after that camera shot. I think he noticed what the camera guys were up to.


----------



## DianaMo

Tonight's game:

"Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds"
Mon 7/18 6:00 PM Comcast Sports Chicago

Does anyone remember that weird play from the Cubs vs Reds game on April 18th? I wonder if they'll re-air it this week during the Cubs / Reds series?

---------

Did anyone watch WGN's Sunday night sports report last night?

When the Tiger's batter was beaned, former Cub Kyle Farnsworth ran from the bullpen near the outfield and sought out the Royal's pitcher who beaned his teammate and tackled him with the form we recognized from when Paul Wilson of the Reds faced Farnsey at a Cubs game at Wrigley.

My thanks to WGN for noticing this scene from a non-Chicago sports event and sharing it with interested Cubs fans.

Haven't found any web pics from this moment yet.

MLB article

Pics from Kyle's least favorite game as a Cub


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> When the Tiger's batter was beaned, former Cub Kyle Farnsworth ran from the bullpen near the outfield and sought out the Royal's pitcher who beaned his teammate and tackled him with the form we recognized from when Paul Wilson of the Reds faced Farnsey at a Cubs game at Wrigley.
> 
> My thanks to WGN for noticing this scene from a non-Chicago sports event and sharing it with interested Cubs fans.
> 
> Haven't found any web pics from this moment yet.


All the stations covered that. In fact, a couple others actually showed both tackles. I think ESPN did also.


----------



## DianaMo

I didn't know that. I don't watch much ESPN other than when they have a Cubs related program on.

Thanks for posting.

---------------

Tonight's TV alerts:

Early Edition "Take Me Out to the Ballgame" Gary's best friend and former partner, Chuck Fishman, visits Chicago and inadvertently meddles with a history-making baseball game.
(One person called this the Kerry Wood episode.)
Mon 7/18 9:00 PM PAX
Be sure to Tivo this one!

"Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds"
Mon 7/18 6:00 PM CSNCH

------------

Did anyone Tivo/watch "This Old Cub" on WGN ?

Former ballplayer Ron Santo pursued his career while living with diabetes.
Sat 7/16 7:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

Finally, a tv listing that makes use of the "CUB" Tivo searchword.


----------



## DianaMo

TV listings for Cubs fans 7/18 - 8/1

"Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds"
Comcast Mon 7/18 6:00 PM Reairs Tue 7/19 1:00 AM
Tue 7/19 2:30 PM

"Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds"
Tue 7/19 6:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

"Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds"
Wed 7/20 6:00 PM Comcast

"Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds"
Thu 7/21 11:30am Comcast (early game!)
Reairs: Fri 7/22 2:00 AM

"Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals"
Fri 7/22 7:00 PM 9 WGN

"Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals"
Sat 7/23 2:00 PM FOX WFLD Chicago

"Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals"
Sun 7/24 7:00 PM ESPN, HD
Reairs: Mon 7/25 2:00 AM

Baseball "1984: St. Louis Cardinals at Chicago Cubs" Played 6/23/84. ESPN Classic sports
Also known as the Ryne Sandberg game
Sun 7/31 3:00 PM
Mon 8/1 1:00 AM

WGN is airing "This Old Cub" again for those who missed it or want to see it again.

This Old Cub Former ballplayer Ron Santo pursued his career while living with diabetes.
Sat 7/30 1:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

-------

Baseball Tonight "Trade Deadline Special"
Fri 7/29 9:00 PM ESPN

-------

"2005 Home Run Derby" From Comerica Park in Detroit.
Sun 7/24 12:00 AM ESPN2

-------

"Boston Red Sox at Chicago White Sox"
Sun 7/24 2:00 PM 9 WGNSAT
(for the Matt Clement, Mark Bellhorn fans)

--------

This Week in Baseball
Sat 7/23 1:30 PM WFLD

--------

The Sports List "Chicago Sports Moments"
Mon 7/18 6:00 PM FoxSports Chicago
(As mentioned before - look for Cubs using the tarp as a slip and slide after the first night game at Wrigley is rained out. WGN should show this scene during rain delays.)
Re-airs: Mon 7/18 7:30 PM , Mon 7/18 10:00 PM , Tue 7/19 7:00 AM ,

Look for ESPN programs regarding Greg Maddux.

Source: Tivo listings of course!


----------



## DianaMo

Len Kasper answered two of my posts to the WGN Cubs blog!

http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/archives/2005/07/index.html#001496


----------



## hefe

Steve Stone will be co-hosting the afternoon show (2-6pm) on WSCR this Friday with Doug Buffone and Mike Mulligan. Stone has really taken to the radio, and is very entertaining and informative.
WSCR now streams their content on the internet as well...
http://www.670thescore.com/


----------



## DianaMo

Thanks for the Steve Stone radio info. It sounds interesting.

I wonder why Steve Stone isn't listed in the I-55 game this weekend?

Jose Cardenal is playing in this one. Check out the other former Cubs in this game.
http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/heraldnews/sports/j19i55.htm

----------------

Check these programs for features regarding Ryne Sandberg.

Primetime tv listings for Comcast Sports Chicago for July 30, 2005.

Source:
http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/tv-listings.asp?date=&listdate=7/30/2005

5:30p SportsNite (LIVE)

6:00p Ryne Sandberg: The Call to the Hall presented by National City Bank

6:30p Ryne Sandberg Classic: St. Louis Cardinals @ Chicago Cubs from June 23, 1984

10:00p SportsNite (LIVE)

11:00p Ryne Sandberg: The Call to the Hall presented by National City Bank (R)

11:30p Business of Sports (I don't know if they'll have Ryne content, but I'll list it just in case.)

12:00a SportsNite (LIVE)

-------

and on WGN...

Sports Special Baseball highlights and interviews featuring Hall of Fame inductee Ryne Sandberg. Sat 7/30 6:00 PM

Yes, the WGN program airs at the same time as the Comcast special. However, the Comcast special reairs at 11pm, so if you have just one vcr/Tivo, record the WGN at 6pm and the Comcast one at 11pm Central time. I'll have to watch the 11pm Comcast one via Tivo at another time so I can get enough rest for church on Sunday.

I'd also check WGN 9pm news on Saturday and Instant Replay on Sunday at 9:40 PM. They might also share some highlights from the event during the Arizona Diamondbacks/Chicago Cubs game on WGN Sunday starting at 1:00 PM.

------

ESPN Classic is also airing the Ryno game.

"1984: St. Louis Cardinals at Chicago Cubs" Played 6/23/84.
Also known as the Ryne Sandberg game
Sun 7/31 3:00 PM
Mon 8/1 1:00 AM

Pics of Ryne from his playing days...



















Do you have Ryno license plates?
http://bumpers.textamerica.com/details/?r=2872528

Whirlwind July to end in Cooperstown
Sandberg awaits HOF ceremony on July 31
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1118208&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc


----------



## DianaMo

Hall of Fame tv listings

(see post above for Ryne Sandberg listings)

MLB Hall of Fame Induction Ceremonies Ryne Sandberg and Wade Boggs are this year's inductees, from Cooperstown, N.Y.

Sun 7/31 12:30 PM ESPN CLASSICS

Mon 8/1 8:00 PM ESPN2

-----------------

Hall of Fame Roundtable From Cooperstown, N.Y.
Mon 8/1 9:00 PM ESPN2

Source: Tivo listings
Central time zone


----------



## DianaMo

Does anyone else wonder if Mark Buehrle and Willie Harris watched The Sports List "Chicago Sports Moments" on FoxSports Chicago and decided to use the White Sox tarp the other day as a slip and slide?

I've been looking for a photo from this joyslide, but haven't found one on the web yet. Let me know if you find one.

My Tivo caught this moment on Comcast last night, so I watched it over and over. I love stuff like this!

Does anyone know who the Cub players were who did the same thing during the rainout at the first night game at Wrigley?


----------



## DianaMo

Baseball comic strips

Level playing field
http://borgman.enquirer.com/weekly/daily_html/2002/05/050102borgman.html

Reds opening day
http://borgman.enquirer.com/weekly/daily_html/2003/04/040103borgman.html

Photoshop fun!

Derrek Lee
http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/07/triple-crown-hula.html


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Does anyone else wonder if Mark Buehrle and Willie Harris watched The Sports List "Chicago Sports Moments" on FoxSports Chicago and decided to use the White Sox tarp the other day as a slip and slide?
> 
> I've been looking for a photo from this joyslide, but haven't found one on the web yet. Let me know if you find one.
> 
> My Tivo caught this moment on Comcast last night, so I watched it over and over. I love stuff like this!
> 
> Does anyone know who the Cub players were who did the same thing during the rainout at the first night game at Wrigley?


I'm pretty sure Greg Maddux was one, and maybe Les Lancaster.

Talk shows today were taking Ozzie Guillen to task for allowing his ace pitcher to do the slip and slide. If he had hurt himself...


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Talk shows today were taking Ozzie Guillen to task for allowing his ace pitcher to do the slip and slide. If he had hurt himself...


I saw that too. I think the journalists just needed some sort of quote and that was the first thing they came up with.

Really, if someone is worried that a professional athlete will get injured playing on a slip and slide, they've got some real problems. 


Coming up next at Comiskey Park - slip and slide day ! Bring your swimsuit and a towel and slide on the tarp after the game. For ticket holders only.  

Looks like the White Sox are being treated like the Cubs now, fishbowl and all.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I saw that too. I think the journalists just needed some sort of quote and that was the first thing they came up with.
> 
> Really, if someone is worried that a professional athlete will get injured playing on a slip and slide, they've got some real problems.


Well, I don't know...when the stakes are so high, why take any risk? Players have been hurt doing pretty silly things...playing basketball, softball, motorcycles, even riding stationary bikes, tripping over pets, gardening accidents and ironing accidents!


----------



## DianaMo

I went to an astronomy party last night at the home of some die hard Cardinal fans. They live out in the country where it might be a bit darker than in the city.

We hooked up my camera to the telescope and came up with this photo. I'm tried zooming in on the image, but I'm still not getting the same result at full zoom that moon.google.com has. Imagine that!

Ok, have I taken your mind off the pain of last night's game yet? Well I tried.

Anyway, we arrived at the party during the ninth inning, so we watched the game while waiting for it to get darker outside. (Yeah, that's it.) 

In the bottom of the 11th with the runner on third, our Cardinal fan friend told us to watch for the suicide squeeze, saying that LaRussa likes that kind of thing. 

Sure enough, there he goes...and there goes the game from our point of view. 

The C-fan has Dish Network with PVR service, so he backed it up and showed us when the runner broke for home and when the pitcher was committed to throwing to home plate and went on to explain some of the ways a balk can be committed.

Did anyone read Ryne Sandberg's predictions for this series?

_Prediction: The Cubs win two of three games. They always have a tough time with Matt Morris (he'll throw on Saturday), but they'll win Friday and Sunday._

Okay, I sense you're still bummed about the charmin game (please don't squeeze) so I'll try and cheer you up with a photo of a very cute dog who came by to visit earlier this week. We have since found his owner.  :up:

Go Cubs! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## DianaMo

The folks at the Cubsfun blog are hosting a photo editing contest.

Your photo spoof must be Cardinals-related.

Read the rules at:
http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/07/cubsfun-photo-editing-contest.html


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I went to an astronomy party last night at the home of some die hard Cardinal fans. They live out in the country where it might be a bit darker than in the city.
> 
> We hooked up my camera to the telescope and came up with this photo. I'm tried zooming in on the image, but I'm still not getting the same result at full zoom that moon.google.com has. Imagine that!


Nice. I took a shot last month just with a zoom lens... didn't get it quite as steady...


----------



## DianaMo

I'm told that the moon is closer now than it was a month ago, so that made it easier to photograph with a faster shutterspeed.

Plus I had use of one honkin long telephoto....1200 mm or so, which on a digital camera gives the view of an 1800mm. 

I wonder how that telescope lens would on a Wrigley rooftop?

Naah, I'd never be able to get someone to carry that thing up all those stairs. 

---------

The Trib has a neat 5 page story on Mr. Cub, Ernie Banks.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/chi-0507240241jul24,1,1956878.story


----------



## DianaMo

Can you find the Cubs player on this website?

http://www.rockitbarandgrill.com

Feel free to reply here with the name of the player shown on this site and other other "celebs" you recognize on that site.

Have fun!


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Can you find the Cubs player on this website?
> 
> http://www.rockitbarandgrill.com
> 
> Feel free to reply here with the name of the player shown on this site and other other "celebs" you recognize on that site.
> 
> Have fun!


I think I see Todd Walker fraternizing with the enemy...his former teammates.


----------



## lornehosman

DianaMo said:


> Does anyone else wonder if Mark Buehrle and Willie Harris watched The Sports List "Chicago Sports Moments" on FoxSports Chicago and decided to use the White Sox tarp the other day as a slip and slide?
> 
> I've been looking for a photo from this joyslide, but haven't found one on the web yet. Let me know if you find one.
> 
> My Tivo caught this moment on Comcast last night, so I watched it over and over. I love stuff like this!
> 
> Does anyone know who the Cub players were who did the same thing during the rainout at the first night game at Wrigley?


I thought Harkey was one, but according to a blog I found, it was Jody Davis, Maddux, Lancaster, and Al Nipper.


----------



## hefe

lornehosman said:


> I thought Harkey was one, but according to a blog I found, it was Jody Davis, Maddux, Lancaster, and Al Nipper.


Oh good Lord...Al Nipper. <shudder> As in Lee Smith for Calvin Shiraldi and Al Nipper. <shudder again>


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone else have a sense of deja-review when in the Sandberg game Gary Matthews in left field just misses catching a ball in the stands ?

Look for it here:

"1984: St. Louis Cardinals at Chicago Cubs" Played 6/23/84.
ESPN Classic
Central time, Mon 8/1 1:00 AM

----------------

Upcoming games...

Chicago Cubs at Philadelphia Phillies

Tue 8/2 6:00 PM (reairs Wed 8/3 1:30 AM) Comcast

Wed 8/3 2:30 PM (reairs Thu 8/4 2:00 AM) Comcast

Thu 8/4 12:00 PM WGN

Chicago Cubs at New York Mets

Fri 8/5 6:00 PM WGN

(no listing for Saturday game...yet.)

Sun 8/7 7:00 PM ESPN, HD (reairs Sun 8/7 7:00 PM)

Cincinnati Reds at Chicago Cubs

Mon 8/8 7:00 PM WGN

Tue 8/9 1:00 PM WGN

Wed 8/10 1:00 PM Comcast (reairs Wed 8/10 7:00 PM)

Spike's Maximum MLB has San Francisco vs. Chicago Cubs" listed for airdates Sat 8/6 9:00 AM and Mon 8/8 11:00 PM.

The team listings for this program haven't been very accurate lately, but go ahead and Tivo/record it on vcr and see what you get.

--------------------

ESPN Classic is airing 8/9/88 Mets/Cubs game on Tuesday 8/9 at 12:00 PM. Does anyone know what made this game memorable?

------------

MLB Hall of Fame Induction Ceremonies Ryne Sandberg and Wade Boggs are this year's inductees, from Cooperstown, N.Y.

Mon 8/1 8:00 PM ESPN2

Hall of Fame Roundtable From Cooperstown, N.Y.
Mon 8/1 9:00 PM ESPN2

Also watch Instant Replay on WGN 9:40 PM Sunday night.

---------

What did you think of today's trade?


----------



## trainman

DianaMo said:


> ESPN Classic is airing 8/9/88 Mets/Cubs game on Tuesday 8/9 at 12:00 PM. Does anyone know what made this game memorable?


Keeping in mind that it's Mets _at Cubs:_ I don't think I watched the game that *night,* but I remember watching the game the *night* before on WGN -- or trying to watch it, at least, until it was rained out.

Not enough of a hint for you? Well, maybe the idea will come to you like lights have just been switched on over Wrigley Field -- I mean, like a light has just been switched on over your head.


----------



## DianaMo

So you're saying it was the game that was played after the 8/8/88 rainout. 

I love watching those Cubbies use the tarp as a slip and slide. Perhaps they'll show that during this game...

I wonder what ever happened to my NO LIGHTS AT WRIGLEY FIELD t-shirt???


----------



## DianaMo

August tv listings for Chicago Cubs fans

Hall of Fame Roundtable From Cooperstown, N.Y.
Mon 8/1 9:00 PM ESPN2

Chicago Cubs at Philadelphia Phillies

Tue 8/2 6:00 PM (reairs Wed 8/3 1:30 AM) Comcast

Wed 8/3 2:30 PM (reairs Thu 8/4 2:00 AM) Comcast

Thu 8/4 12:00 PM WGN

Chicago Cubs at New York Mets

Fri 8/5 6:00 PM WGN

Sat 8/6 12:00 PM Fox National (alternate game is Cards/Braves)

Sun 8/7 7:00 PM ESPN, HD (reairs Sun 8/7 7:00 PM)

Cincinnati Reds at Chicago Cubs

Mon 8/8 7:00 PM WGN

Tue 8/9 1:00 PM WGN

Wed 8/10 1:00 PM Comcast (reairs Wed 8/10 7:00 PM)

St. Louis Cardinals at Chicago Cubs

Thu 8/11 1:00 PM Comcast (reairs Fri 8/12 1:00 AM)

Fri 8/12 1:00 PM 9 WGN

Saturday 8/13 12:00 noon Fox, HD

According to the MLB Cards site, all the Saturday Cardinals games in August are featured in the Fox game of the week.

Sun 8/14 7:00 PM ESPN, HD
re-airs Mon 8/15 2:00 AM ESPN, HD

ESPN Classic is airing the 8/9/88 Mets/Cubs game on Tuesday 8/9 at 12:00 PM. The first night game at Wrigley was scheduled for 8/8/88 and was rained out. This is the first full night game at Wrigley.

Spike's Maximum MLB has San Francisco vs. Chicago Cubs" listed for airdates Sat 8/6 9:00 AM and Mon 8/8 11:00 PM.

The team listings for this program haven't been very accurate lately, but go ahead and Tivo/record it on vcr and see what you get.

2005 Cubs schedule - August
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc&m=8&y=2005

2005 Cards schedule - August
http://stlouis.cardinals.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=stl&m=8&y=2005

--------

Clubhouse "Player Rep" Thu 8/4 8:00 PM, 11:00 PM HDNET

2004 Chicago Bears Under head coach Lovie Smith, the Bears finish the regular season 5-11 and fail to make the playoffs.
Mon 8/8 1:00 PM NFLNET

NFL Yearbook "2004 Chicago Bears" Mon 8/8 1:00 PM ESPN, HD

MLS Soccer "Los Angeles Galaxy at Chicago Fire"
Sat 8/13 7:30 PM HDNET

NFL Preseason Football "Chicago Bears vs. Miami Dolphins" Pro Football Hall of Fame game, from Canton, Ohio. ABC Mon 8/8 7:00 PM

NFL Preseason Football "Chicago Bears at St. Louis Rams"
Fri 8/12 7:00 PM (reairs Sat 8/13 4:00 PM FSM and Sun 8/14 9:00 AM NFLNET)

National Pro Fastpitch Softball "NY/NJ Juggernaut at Chicago Bandits" Sun 8/7 12:00 PM Comcast

Pizza Wars: New York vs. Chicago New York is known for its crispy, thin-crust pizza, and Chicago, for its knife-and-fork deep dish.
Thu 8/11 5:00 PM TRAV

The Sports List "Chicago Sports Moments" Mon 8/1 6:30 PM Fox Sports Chicago (reairs Tue 8/2 3:00 PM, Tue 8/2 3:00 PM)

While You Were Out
"Chicago: Double the Trouble" Revamping a suite of dorm rooms.
Sun 8/14 10:00 AM 52 TLC Duration: 1:00

Chicago Tribune Live
Dan Jiggets and a rotating group of writers from the Chicago Tribune discuss sporting issues. Comcast (various times)

Instant Replay WGN 9:40pm Sunday nights

Source: Tivo listings, etc. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## DianaMo

Kyle Farnsworth was traded to Atlanta Braves yesterday from the Detroit Tigers. How do you think he'll do with the Braves?

Related links:

Tigers get two prospects for Farnsworth MLB.com article

Kyle's page at Yahoo
http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/players/6210

Farnsie photos


----------



## DianaMo

His day has come

Ryne Sandberg speaks about his career at a news conference Saturday at the Hall of Fame in Cooperstown, N.Y.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=78857

Arizona broadcaster Mark Grace, on running as the bratwurst in the Brewers sausage race Wednesday: I was brutally slow wearing that big costume. It was like carrying a piano on my back. In other words, nothings changed from when I was a player.

Ryne Sandberg news articles


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Kyle Farnsworth was traded to Atlanta Braves yesterday from the Detroit Tigers. How do you think he'll do with the Braves?


Like most pitchers that go to the Braves...better.


----------



## DianaMo

Interesting Cubs / baseball related news stories

Q & A: Ron Santo, former Cubs third baseman
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05213/546994.stm

Ron Jackson chats with former Wrigley Field ballhawk Johnny Rosenstein
http://www.daytondailynews.com/sports/content/sports/daily/0801qt.html

The next time the Cards are in town, Todd Walker and his wife, Katie are scheduled to appear at Barnes & Noble, 1441 W. Webster after the game to sign the book Wrigley Field from A to Z, a children's book by the Cub wives.

Source: Literary Events

AUG. 13: Cubs player Todd Walker and his wife, Katie, sign Wrigley Field from A to Z, a children's book by the Cub wives, 6 p.m., Barnes & Noble, 1441 W. Webster.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/books/cst-nws-listings24new.html

Quote from Daily Herald:

Sports fans: Chicago Cubs pitcher Greg Maddux and his wife, Kathy, along with left fielder Todd Hollandsworth and his wife, Marci, are expected to be in Vernon Hills on Aug. 24 for a book signing at Barnes & Noble at Westfield Hawthorn. The group will be signing, Wrigley A-Z, a childrens book about Wrigley Field, written by players wives.

The event runs from 7:30 p.m. to 9:30 p.m.

http://www.dailyherald.com/business/businessstory.asp?id=78739

GM's and their cell phones...
http://www.nwherald.com/SportsSection/374413929019581.php

Photo of the day: Jody Gerut's flying dive
http://www.chicagotribune.com/media/photo/2005-07/18699238.jpg

re: Exhibition baseball game w/ former Cards and Cubs
I was hoping the Cubs would win this one. Oh well.

Would love to see pictures from this event. Post here if you know where to find pics from this game.

8/1/2005 12:56:00 PM 
Dransfeldt, Cardinals take I-55 Classic

JOLIET  A squad consisting of former St. Louis Cardinals beat former Chicago Cubs by an 18-4 final in the Budweiser I-55 Classic at Silver Cross Field in Joliet Saturday in front of 6,064 fans.

Read entire article in the Morris Daily Herald.
Also see: http://www.jackhammerbaseball.com/news.asp?id=1039

Have you ever wondered what the players are discussing during a pitchers mound chat? 
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2002412051_artmoments31.html

Woo-Woo gets the shoo-shoo
(I thought I heard Ronnie Woo Woo during the Hall of Fame telecast.)
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/chi-0508010172aug01,1,4189683.story

Want to have a baseball park wedding, or take batting practice at a MLB park?

Fulfilling dreams raises cash for team, excitement for fans
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/whitesox/chi-0507310347jul31,1,6469681.story


----------



## DianaMo

Received this via email and thought someone here might be interested.

Saturday, August 13th, ESPN will be holding an open casting call for season three of Stump the Schwab. For those of you who don't know, STS is a sports trivia show that airs daily on ESPN. We will be looking for the brightest sports minds from the Chicago area. Please bring a photo ID and your vast knowledge of sports and we'll take care of the rest.

You must be at least 18 years of age to participate. Other than that, just know your sports, as you will be tested. Hope to see you there and please tell any of your sports buddies about this as well.

Thanks.

We will be at the Piano Man @ 3801 N. Clark from 10am - 6p.m. on Saturday August 13.

Hope to see you there

--------------

Related link:

http://www.espn.go.com/eoe/STS/

-------

http://www.cubsnet.com/blog/15

Note: I haven't seen this show yet. I guess I'll have to ask Mr. Tivo to record it for me.


----------



## DianaMo

Well so far for the first 10 days of August the Cubs have won 1 game and lost 8.

In July they were 0-7 for the first week of the month.

In June they were above .500 (woo hoo) with a record of 4-3 for that first week of the month.

In May they were 0-6 in the first week.

For April 1-7 the Cubs won 1 and lost two. Their record for the first seven games of the season was 3-4.

So, if my math is correct - if you leave out the first week of each month for the Cubs this season, their record would be 48-36.

What happens the first week of each calendar month that may be causing the Cubs to lose so effectively?

Cubs W/L record each day this year:
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Well so far for the first 10 days of August the Cubs have won 1 game and lost 8.
> 
> In July they were 0-7 for the first week of the month.
> 
> In June they were above .500 (woo hoo) with a record of 4-3 for that first week of the month.
> 
> In May they were 0-6 in the first week.
> 
> For April 1-7 the Cubs won 1 and lost two. Their record for the first seven games of the season was 3-4.
> 
> So, if my math is correct - if you leave out the first week of each month for the Cubs this season, their record would be 48-36.
> 
> What happens the first week of each calendar month that may be causing the Cubs to lose so effectively?
> 
> Cubs W/L record each day this year:
> http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc


It's over Diana...










I'm still thinking about going to the game tomorrow just since I haven't been there yet this year...oh well, maybe it'll be rained out...


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> It's over Diana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about going to the game tomorrow just since I haven't been there yet this year...oh well, maybe it'll be rained out...


It's not over until the last Fan Appreciation Day prize is handed out.

Do you have a digital camera? If you go to the game, please bring the camera and take pics.

----------------

Photo link of the day...

Photos from Atop of the Wrigley Field Scoreboard - Photos by WGN cameraman Jim Tianis taken from inside the Wrigley Field scoreboard.
http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/archives/2005/08/index.html#001630


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Do you have a digital camera? If you go to the game, please bring the camera and take pics.


I did, and took some pics. I'll post them later...


----------



## DianaMo

I look forward to seeing your pictures from the day at Wrigley.

--------

Today I went to a friend's funeral. He was only 36 years old. One of his relatives who lives a couple blocks from Wrigley was there. He said he could see the Wrigley lights from his apartment.

At the cemetery some of us wandered around a bit and looked at some of the other tombstones and grave markers.

I was reminded of a Cubs book (Cubs Nation?) that mentioned people requesting to use the Cubs logo for grave markers and such. See attachment to see the marker I saw there.

One of the folks there told me of a baseball great (now deceased) who had quite an impressive baseball related tombstone. Do you think anyone has a website of photos of deceased baseball players tombstones?

When driving from the cemetery to the church luncheon, I saw a license plate which said PROVB 35

(see link below for photo of license plate)


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I look forward to seeing your pictures from the day at Wrigley.
> 
> --------
> 
> Today I went to a friend's funeral. He was only 36 years old. One of his relatives who lives a couple blocks from Wrigley was there. He said he could see the Wrigley lights from his apartment.


That's too bad. I'm sorry to hear that.

Did you know that Chuck Connors has a Cubs logo on his gravestone?
http://www.seeing-stars.com/ImagePages/ChuckConnorsGravePhoto.shtml


----------



## hefe

OK, here you go, lots of pics...

A beautiful day at Wrigley...









With Carlos Zambrano on the hill...









D. Lee gets ready in the first inning...









Foul ball...









Here's the pitch...









Carlos winds up, Walker gets ready...


----------



## hefe

Big Z gets out of a jam in the 3rd inning...









A little local flavor from the ballpark









Pujols and Ramirez watch Burnitz's deep fly ball...









Wood comes in to pitch the 8th...









And ends the inning with a K...









The final pitch...Cubs win!


----------



## DianaMo

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing them. What kind of camera are you using?
Where were your seats at Wrigley? Some of your pics look like they were taken from about the same place that my photos were taken.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing them. What kind of camera are you using?
> Where were your seats at Wrigley? Some of your pics look like they were taken from about the same place that my photos were taken.


I've got a Canon Digital Rebel and a couple lenses... an 18-55mm widangle zoom, and a 70-300mm telephoto zoom.

The seat was row 15 of section 118. Just behind and to the side of home plate.

I headed to the right field corner in the top of the 9th so I could get quick access to the exit and the El station.


----------



## DianaMo

Did you have any trouble bringing your camera into the park?


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Did you have any trouble bringing your camera into the park?


Nope. They just have a table where they check large purses and bags on the way in. I had my camera bag, they looked in it and let me in...


----------



## DianaMo

It was a bit rainy that day, wasn't it?

(see photo below)

http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2005/08/rainy-day-blues.html


----------



## DianaMo

August tv listings for Chicago Cubs fans...

*Cubs Special: Retiring Ryno*
Chicago Cub's hall of fame second baseman, Ryan Sandberg's uniform number is retired.
Sun 8/28 12:30 PM 9 WGN

Chicago Cubs at Houston Astros

Mon 8/15 7:00 PM CSNCH (reairs 8/16 2:00 AM)

Tue 8/16 7:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

Wed 8/17 6:00 PM ESPN HD & Comcast (Hopefully the ESPN HD game won't get blacked out.) Reairs Thu 8/18 2:00 AM

Thu 8/18 2:30 PM CSNCH

Chicago Cubs at Colorado Rockies
Fri 8/19 4:00 PM CSNCH (reairs Sat 8/20 1:30 AM)

Sat 8/20 7:00 PM WGN

Sun 8/21 2:00 PM 9 WGNSAT

Atlanta Braves at Chicago Cubs

Mon 8/22 7:00 PM CSNCH & TBS (for those who miss Chip)
Reairs on Comcast Tue 8/23 2:00 AM and 2:30pm.

Tue 8/23 7:00 PM Comcast
Reairs Wed 8/24 2:00 AM

Wed 8/24 1:00 PM WGN 9

Florida Marlins at Chicago Cubs

Fri 8/26 1:00 PM 9 WGN

Sat 8/27 3:00 PM CSNCH (reairs Sun 8/28 1:00 AM)

Sun 8/28 1:00 PM 9 WGN

---------

The Turner South network has a program called "Braves in a hurry".
Has anyone seen it?
http://www.turnersouth.com
http://www.turnersouth.com/network/schedule/search/1,,,00.html?searchKeywords=Braves+In+A+Hurry
The Braves/Cubs games are scheduled to be featured on this program on Wed 8/24 at 5:30 AM and again at 9am. Is this network the reason why we see so few Braves games on TBS these days?

---------

NFL Preseason Football Chicago Bears at Indianapolis Colts
Sat 8/20 7:00 PM WMAQ 5 / NBC

NFL Preseason Football "Buffalo Bills at Chicago Bears"
Fri 8/26 7:00 PM WMAQ/5/NBC

---------

Chicago Tribune Live
Dan Jiggets and a rotating group of writers from the Chicago Tribune discuss sporting issues. Comcast (various times)

Instant Replay WGN 9:40pm Sunday nights

Recipe for Success "Hilary's Cookies: Chicago"
A woman turns her love of baking cookies into a career.
Tue 8/23 8:30 PM FOOD

Seven Wonders of Chicago
Behind-the-scenes stories of of the city's past and present architecture.
Mon 8/15 7:30 PM Sat 8/20 2:00 PM WTTW 11

The Once and Future City "Chicago"
The history, popular culture, architecture and social development of Chicago.
Thu 8/18 9:00 AM TRAV

Clubhouse "Breaking a Slump"
Pete risks losing his dream job when he tries to save the star player from a bat-corking scandal by stealing the bat in question; Betsy gets suspended from school for an outlandish prank and must help her mother at work as punishment.
Thu 8/18 8:00 PM HDNET

Source: Tivo listings...of course!
(PS: Any chance that Tivo could include shows like the Lead off Man and 10th inning shows in keyword "Cubs" searches?)

One more thing...

Fri. Aug. 19
Little League World Series presented by Kellogg's Frosted Flakes
Jack Lamade Stadium Williamsport, PA USA
8:00 pm to 10:00 pm ESPN and HD
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvlistings/espnhd/index


----------



## DianaMo

Cubs Special: Retiring Ryno
Chicago Cub's hall of fame second baseman, Ryan Sandberg's uniform number is retired.
Sun 8/28 12:30 PM 9 WGN

Ryne Sandberg's Column
http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/expertsarchive?author=Ryne+Sandberg

Pics of Ryne from his playing days...



















Do you have Ryno license plates?
http://bumpers.textamerica.com/details/?r=2872528

Interesting weblinks:

Double header
When it comes to neighborhoods, will it be the Sox' or the Cubs'?
By John Handley Tribune staff reporter
Published August 14, 2005
http://www.chicagotribune.com/classified/realestate/realestate/chi-0508140429aug14,1,7483788.story

Sammy Sosa radio interviews, etc. from WGN
http://wgnradio.com/shows/sp_central/audio/sosaaudio.htm

Ryne Sandberg's speech from his induction into the National Baseball Hall of Fame and other interesting WGN radio moments.
http://wgnradio.com/shows/sp_central/audio/

Ryne's speech video, transcript, photos,
http://www.baseballhalloffame.org

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/hof_weekend/index.htm


----------



## DianaMo

I tried a Tivo search for "Ryne" and "Sandberg" and came up with no tv listings. Then I tried a search on keyword "Cubs" and came up with this listing...

Cubs Special: Retiring Ryno
Chicago Cub's hall of fame second baseman, Ryan Sandberg's uniform number is retired.
Sun 8/28 12:30 PM WGN

Ryan Sandberg. Who knew?

I thought there might be some ESPN or Comcast specials regarding Ryne this week but so far this appears to be it.


----------



## DianaMo

Photos from the Ryne Sandberg Jersey Retirement ceremony at Wrigley Field on August 28, 2005.

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com

Keep checking this site for more photos from this day.

I really do have more pictures.


----------



## DianaMo

The WGN Baseball blog states...

A Change Of Seasons

Sunday at noon, WGN-TV presents "A Change of Seasons", a look at the Cubs, what went wrong, and where the team goes from here. Dan Roan will host the show live from PNC Park in Pittsburgh and will be joined by Len Kasper and Bob Brenly. We hope to have Jim Hendry as a live guest that day to go along with a feature on Derrek Lee, the latest news on the Cubs roster, and a look at the wild card picture.

Following the special, the Cubs take on the Pirates at 12:30p on WGN-TV. We hope you will be able to join us.

Source:
http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/archives/2005/09/index.html#001784


----------



## DianaMo

TV listings for Cubs fans - September 2005

Next Game: Fri., September 2 @ 6:05 p.m. CT
Chicago Cubs at Pittsburgh Pirates
TV: CSN+ | Radio: WGN 720

Yep, its on Comcast Sports Chicago PLUS. Hope they've fixed the audio problems with the plus feed. This one doesn't show up in the Tivo listings, so I found it on the www.cubs.com page.

If you don't get in the Comcast plus channel, or if the audio quality really bugs you, the game is scheduled to re-air on Sat 9/3 2:30 AM. Let your Tivo catch this one.

Chicago Cubs at Pittsburgh Pirates
Sat 9/3 11:30 AM CSNCH

Cubs Special: A Change of Seasons With Len Kasper and Bob Brenly.
Sun 9/4 12:00 PM	9 WGN

Chicago Cubs at Pittsburgh Pirates" 
Sun 9/4 12:30 PM 9 WGN

Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals
Mon 9/5 1:00 PM 9 WGN , FSM

Looks like it reairs on Fox Sports Midwest on Mon 9/5 7:00 PM.

Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals
Tue 9/6 7:00 PM 9 WGN and FSM

(Reairs on FSM Wed 9/7 12:00 PM)

Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals
Wed 9/7 7:00 PM CSNCH, FSM

(Reairs on FSM Thu 9/8 12:00 PM and reairs on Comcast Thu 9/8 1:00 PM)

West Coast night games coming right up.
Time to hug your Tivo. 
Let the Tivo record the game so you can sleep.

Chicago Cubs at San Francisco Giants
Thu 9/8 9:00 PM WGNSAT

Chicago Cubs at San Francisco Giants
Fri 9/9 9:00 PM CSNCH

-------------

Lighter Side of Sports Featuring the funniest sports bloopers and pranks that have been caught on tape.
Check local listings.

Chicago Stories "Hometown Foods: Jays/Vienna Beef" 
Sat 9/10 8:30 PM Sun 9/11 2:30 AM WTTW

Chicago By L 
Tue 9/6 2:00 AM WTTW

NFL Football "Chicago Bears at Washington Redskins" 
Sun 9/11 12:00 PM WFLD

NFL Preseason Football "Cleveland Browns at Chicago Bears" 
Thu 9/1 7:00 PM Reairs Fri 9/2 2:05 AM WMAQ 5

NFL Yearbook "1994 Chicago Bears" 
Mon 9/5 5:00 PM ESPNCL

NFL Yearbook "2004 Chicago Bears" 
Fri 9/9 11:00 AM ESPN2

Pizza Wars: New York vs. Chicago New York is known for its crispy, thin-crust pizza, and Chicago, for its knife-and-fork deep dish.
Thu 9/1 5:00 PM TRAV

Sports Sunday Sun 9/11 10:30 PM WMAQ

Bears Game Night Live Sun 9/11 10:45 PM WMAQ 5

Last week WMAQ ran a golf special involving Chicago pro sports athletes. I think the Cubs catcher Michael Barrett participated in this event. I don't see the program listed for this week.

Who's No. 1 "Worst Teams" Tue 9/6 7:00 PM ESPN Classic
(Hopefully this one isn't Cubs related)

60 Minutes on Classic "Michael Jordan" Diane Sawyer's 1987 interview with Michael Jordan; Lesley Stahl's sneaker wars investigation.
Fri 9/9 8:30 PM Sat 9/10 12:30 AM ESPN Classic

Cheap Seats "Gimmick Sports" The Globetrotters, hot dog skiers and trick shot pool artists.	Fri 9/9 9:00 PM ESPN Classic

*Top 5 Reasons You Can't Blame ... "1919 White Sox"* Throwing the World Series. Mon 9/12 11:00 PM ESPN Classic

Instant Replay Sun 9/11 9:40 PM WGN
For some reason the Tivo listings have this at 7:40 pm with the news starting at 7. I'm pretty sure this still airs at 9:40pm so I'll stick with that.

-----

WGN suggestion box...

I'd like to see WGN re-air Sunday's Ryne Sandberg jersey retirement ceremony and the 14-3 Cubs win (vs. the Marlins!) that followed. I think people would enjoy seeing this again.

Program listings source: Tivo listings for the most part.


----------



## DianaMo

Took this picture at church today.
One camera phone belongs to a Cubs fan, the other belongs to a Cardinals fan.


----------



## DianaMo

Fox Sports Chicago (and all the Fox Sports channels) is running a special titled "MLB 2005: A Season on The Wire".

This show has a neat concept. Since Fox Sports Chicago can't air the Chicago baseball games, they run a show about the conversations within the game. The show includes a feature on Derrek Lee and Matt Lawton.
The program includes a variety of MLB, not just the Cubs and White Sox.

This show airs highlights from the players who wore a "wire" (microphone) during a recorded game. I thought it was a fun concept - expecially if it is edited properly for family viewing before airing it.

It would've been nice if Fox had been at Wrigley for Ryno day.

Mon 9/5 8:00 PM Fox Sports Chicago
Duration: 1:00
No Rating
Baseball, Sports Non-Event, Sports

Reairs:

Tue 9/6 5:00 PM

Tue 9/13 3:00 PM

Thu 9/15 4:00 PM

Fri 9/16 2:00 AM

Program listings source: Tivo

Click here to visit the Fox Sports Chicago website
http://www.fsnchicago.com


----------



## DianaMo

Local baseball ratings are baffling
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi-0509060189sep06,1,2193447.story

The Cubs are off nearly 30 percent on WGN and WCIU, dropping from a 9.1 to a 6.3, and they have slid from a 6.5 on Fox Sports Net in 2004 to a 4.1 on CSN in 2005.

Are you watching the same number of Cubs games as last year?


----------



## DianaMo

More tv listings for Cubs and Chicago Bears fans...

Last night's game vs. the Cardinals reairs today at 1pm on Comcast.

"Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals"
Thu 9/8 1:00 PM CSNCH (rerun)

I was listening to the 9th inning of this game as a passenger riding home from the store and was so stressed I was covering my eyes saying "I can't watch". Of course, that doesn't help much when listening to the radio. After that awful Cardinals game ending squeeze vs the Cubs earlier this year, Cubs fans everywhere were stressed during last night's 9th inning.

West Coast night games coming right up.
Time to hug your Tivo.
Let the Tivo record the game so you can sleep.

Chicago Cubs at San Francisco Giants
Thu 9/8 9:00 PM WGNSAT

Chicago Cubs at San Francisco Giants
Fri 9/9 9:00 PM CSNCH
(reairs Sat 9/10 2:30 AM)

Maximum MLB "Arizona vs. San Diego" Spike Channel
Sat 9/10 9:00 AM
(It seems like Max MLB often has some Cubs related content in their show, regardless of the episode title.)

This Week in Baseball Fox 32
Sat 9/10 11:30 AM

The game of the week on Fox is:
Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim at Chicago White Sox
Sat 9/10 12:00 PM Fox 32

Chicago Cubs at San Francisco Giants
Sat 9/10 3:00 PM Comcast
(reairs Sun 9/11 1:00 AM)

"Chicago Cubs at San Francisco Giants"
Sun 9/11 3:00 PM WGN 9

Instant Replay 9:40pm Sunday WGN

Sports Sunday Sun 9/11 10:30 PM WMAQ NBC 5

------

"Cincinnati Reds at Chicago Cubs"
Mon 9/12 7:00 PM CSNCH
(reairs Tue 9/13 2:00 AM)

Chicago Tribune Live
Dan Jiggets and a rotating group of writers from the Chicago Tribune discuss sporting issues.
Monday - Friday: 5:30 PM - 6:30 PM
http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/shows.asp

Not Cubs related, but might be interesting...

Top 5 Reasons You Can't Blame ... "MLB" Trying to keep Pete Rose out of the Hall of Fame. Mon 9/19 8:00 PM Mon 9/19 11:00 PM ESPNCLASSIC

Cheap Seats "1980 MLB All-Star Game" Hits and misses of the 1980 All-Star game. Sun 9/11 2:30 AM Sun 9/18 2:00 AM ESPNCLASSIC

For the Bears fans...

ESPN Classic Road Show: Chicago Guests discuss the historic rivalry between the Chicago Bears and Detroit Lions.
Fri 9/16 7:00 PM Fri 9/16 11:00 PM ESPNCLASSIC

NFL Football "Chicago Bears at Washington Redskins"
Sun 9/11 12:00 PM Fox

NFL Yearbook "2004 Chicago Bears"
Fri 9/9 11:00 AM ESPN2

NFL Yearbook "1984 Chicago Bears"
Fri 9/16 8:30 PM ESPNCLASSIC

NFL Yearbook "1991 Chicago Bears"
Fri 9/16 9:00 PM ESPNCLASSIC

NFL Yearbook "1986 Chicago Bears"
Fri 9/16 9:30 PM ESPN CLASSIC

NFL Yearbook "1987 Chicago Bears"
Sat 9/17 12:30 AM ESPNCLASSIC

NFL Yearbook "1990 Chicago Bears"
Sat 9/17 2:30 AM ESPNCLASSIC

NFL Yearbook "1991 Chicago Bears"
Sat 9/17 4:30 AM ESPNCLASSIC

NFL Yearbook "2001 Chicago Bears"
Sat 9/17 8:30 AM ESPNCLASSIC

Source: Tivo listings


----------



## JakeyB

DianaMo said:


> Local baseball ratings are baffling
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi-0509060189sep06,1,2193447.story
> 
> The Cubs are off nearly 30 percent on WGN and WCIU, dropping from a 9.1 to a 6.3, and they have slid from a 6.5 on Fox Sports Net in 2004 to a 4.1 on CSN in 2005.
> 
> Are you watching the same number of Cubs games as last year?


I know I am. I watch every night game (my fiancee just loves this ) and I subscribe to the gameday audio so I can listen at work. Though it's no shock that people would be more interested in 2004 due to their 2003 playoff run, and not much of a shock that ratings are lower for a team under .500 now. Even the Cubs have fair-weather fans, though I'd be hard pressed to call them real fans. Of course there's the new ratings system they're using too which likely explains some of the difference.


----------



## DianaMo

I think part of it is that Comcast Sports Chicago is not as available to satellite viewers this year as Fox Sports Chicago was last year.

Last year I had the Tivo hooked up to the 4dtv/c-band satellite system and watched the Cubs on WGN and Fox Sports Chicago. I still have some of those games on Tivo and am amazed at the wonderful video quality from both WGN and Fox Sports via the big dish.

Comcast is not available to the big dish/cband/4dtv satellite subscribers, so they've lost some "eyeballs" there. (I still watch WGN games via c-band - the picture quality is superior to cable or minidish.)

Some of my Cub fan friends with Dish Network don't get receive Comcast games either because of the added cost or because their location is considered out of the area to even be able to receive that channel.

There really shouldn't be an "out of area" rule for Cubs fans. They're all over the world.

The past couple days I've been tracking where in the world the visitors to my Cubs photos website come from.

Check this out:
(ignore the percentages)

7.58%	Taiwan
2.02%	Australia	
2.02%	Singapore	
2.02%	Malaysia	
1.01%	Canada	
1.01%	Hong Kong	
1.01%	Sweden	
1.01%	Panama	
1.01%	Finland	
1.01%	Denmark

Also hosted visitors from:

Illinois	
California (including San Francisco!)	
Texas	
New York	
Arkansas	
Indiana	
Arizona	
Mississippi	
Iowa	
North Carolina	
Kansas	
New Jersey	
New Mexico
Missouri



JakeyB said:


> I know I am. I watch every night game (my fiancee just loves this ) and I subscribe to the gameday audio so I can listen at work. Though it's no shock that people would be more interested in 2004 due to their 2003 playoff run, and not much of a shock that ratings are lower for a team under .500 now. Even the Cubs have fair-weather fans, though I'd be hard pressed to call them real fans. Of course there's the new ratings system they're using too which likely explains some of the difference.





DianaMo said:


> Local baseball ratings are baffling
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi-0509060189sep06,1,2193447.story
> 
> The Cubs are off nearly 30 percent on WGN and WCIU, dropping from a 9.1 to a 6.3, and they have slid from a 6.5 on Fox Sports Net in 2004 to a 4.1 on CSN in 2005.
> 
> Are you watching the same number of Cubs games as last year?


----------



## JakeyB

DianaMo said:


> I think part of it is that Comcast Sports Chicago is not as available to satellite viewers this year as Fox Sports Chicago was last year.
> 
> ......
> 
> There really shouldn't be an "out of area" rule for Cubs fans. They're all over the world.


Yeah, I've read other message boards complaining about blackout rules and the unavailability of games on Comcast, so that's just one other thing to take into account in the "decline" of views.

And I couldn't agree more about the out of area! If I'm ever faced with relocation outside of the Chicago area I would be bummed!


----------



## hefe

Blackout rules are put in place by the league, not Comcast. They protect local broadcasters.
Outside the Chicago area, a sports subscription package like Extra Innings from DirecTv will get you almost all the games. If I lived outside the Chicago market, I'd get that.


----------



## DianaMo

I wonder if this will affect how many games Ronnie Woo Woo gets to attend???

Freebies come at cost for players
Ticket handouts are taxed by IRS

Joseph A. Reaves
The Arizona Republic
Sept. 14, 2005 12:00 AM

Not many outside the inner circle noticed it, but baseball changed dramatically this season.

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0914onbaseball0914.html


----------



## DianaMo

Last night's Cubs/Reds game wasn't telecast here, so I listened to the game a bit on the radio while running errands around town.

I hear that Fergie Jenkins was the 7th inning stretch conductor last night. He spent some time in the radio booth on WGN. I love hearing from the Chicago Cubs of the past. It would be great if WGN would capture these audio segments and make them available on the web for those of us who missed these wonderful radio moments.

Last week I wondered why Fergie's number hadn't been retired yet. It seems like his stats would lead to that result. A friend from church pointed out that Fergie wore jersey number 31. Uh oh. I wonder how the Cubs will deal with this?

Anyway, below are some interesting weblinks regarding Fergie's career and Cubs history. I have a picture of Fergie at bat that I should get scanned and share online. It is a framed 8x10 on a bookcase in my library. One of the rare enlargements in my collection and probably the only one framed. Hopefully the negative can be found for a scan.

Fergie Jenkins player statistics

Awards received by Cub players

Cubs who played in the All Star game

Cubs retired numbers

Former Cubs now in the Hall of Fame

Stoicism was Jenkins' strength

Fergie's page at the Baseball Hall of Fame

Sandberg talks his best game on special day
Sandberg was the only Cub to have played with both # 31's, Fergie Jenkins and Greg Maddux.

Google News article search for keywords Fergie Jenkins


----------



## lornehosman

re: fergie
I believe the cubs have said in the past that they will only retire numbers of players who played primarily for the cubs. Primarily, of course, is a subjective term, but he only played for the cubs 10 of his 19 seasons.


----------



## hefe

Hey Diana,
Was that you in the WGN Baseball Blog (the 9th, I believe) asking all those questions? 

Len's gonna think you're stalking the players...


----------



## DianaMo

I tried to ask fairly non-personal questions. Wasn't expecting answers.

In my opinion, we don't get a sense of the Cub player's personalities and interests. We all know more about Donny Osmond's interests than we do say, Kerry Wood's interests outside of baseball. I read the other day that players spend time with video games in the clubhouse. That was the first I'd heard about that. I want to know who plays *MVP Baseball 2005 * the best. (Probably Greg Maddux - but who knows?)

Anyway, stuff like that.

Many, many years ago I discussed camera lenses and such with a Cubs catcher.
I think it would be neat to hear about the players hobbies like that outside of baseball.


----------



## DianaMo

TV listings for Cubs fans.

*Cincinnati Reds at Chicago Cubs*
Wed 9/14 7:00 PM CSNCH (Comcast)
Reairs: Thu 9/15 1:00 PM
*
St. Louis Cardinals at Chicago Cubs*

Thu 9/15 7:00 PM WGN
Fri 9/16 2:00 PM Comcast
Reairs Fri 9/16 7:00 PM and Sat 9/17 2:30 AM Comcast

Sat 9/17 12:00 PM Fox Game of the Week
(WFLD 32, etc. If you get HD, woohoo!)

Sun 9/18 1:00 PM WGN

Now this is weird. No listings shown until 9/22.
What? Would the road trip to Milwaukee take up too much gas?

*Chicago Cubs at Milwaukee Brewers*

Thu 9/22 1:00 PM Comcast
*
Houston Astros at Chicago Cubs
*
Fri 9/23 2:00 PM 9 WGN

Sat 9/24 1:00 PM Comcast

Sat 9/24 7:00 PM Comcast

Sun 9/25 1:00 PM WGN

Here we go again - no televised games for a couple days...
*
Pittsburgh Pirates at Chicago Cubs*
Wed 9/28 1:00 PM 9 WGN

------

*Maximum MLB* "St. Louis vs. Chicago Cubs report"
Sat 9/24 9:00 AM Tue 9/27 12:00 AM SPIKETV
This show usually has some Cubs content in it, regardless of what game the listings say it covers.
*
This Week in Baseball* Fox Sat 9/17 11:30 AM
Sun 9/18 12:30 PM, Tue 9/20 11:00 PM CSNCH

Source: Many searches via Tivo. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## footballdude

Make sure you watch the Cub/Cards this weekend so you can see the Cards clinch the division with a lineup full of AAA players.


----------



## hefe

footballdude said:


> Make sure you watch the Cub/Cards this weekend so you can see the Cards clinch the division with a lineup full of AAA players.


Make sure you tell people who care over in the Cardinal thread...


----------



## JakeyB

footballdude said:


> Make sure you watch the Cub/Cards this weekend so you can see the Cards clinch the division with a lineup full of AAA players.


Cubs have won 8 of 12 from the Cards. While I'd rather be in the playoffs, I'll take that.


----------



## hefe

JakeyB said:


> Cubs have won 8 of 12 from the Cards. While I'd rather be in the playoffs, I'll take that.


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## JakeyB

Sorry, hard not to talk smack when smack is brought


----------



## DianaMo

Did WGN ever return to Wrigley to explain what became of the game?

I stayed up as late as I could - finally found out the result on ESPN.

WGN had a great idea, airing scenes from the hurricane relief fundraising event at Wrigley between innings. WGN news ran a feature on it too. Check today's WGN noon news to see if they re-air the feature. WGN News anchors Steve Sanders and Allison Payne's favorite image was of Kerry Wood next to his pregnant wife.

Does anyone here have photos online from this event?

Here is the link to the WGN Baseball Blog's gallery of photos from this event.

http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/wgntv-sports-091605-gallery,0,538176.photogallery
http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/

Press release from cubs.com
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...ent_id=1206805&vkey=pr_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc

--------

Former Cub Jose Cardenal in the news
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/691

Eric Karros or Hee-Seop Choi ?
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/690


----------



## DianaMo

I added photos to these two pages. Stop by and take a look.

Happy Birthday Ryne Sandberg!
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/09/happy-birthday-ryne-sandberg.html

Cubs Memorabilia photos
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/09/cubs-memorabilia-photos.html


----------



## DianaMo

One of the problems I run into is that the games that air on Comcast Sports Chicago Plus do not show up in the Tivo listings. It seems I usually find out about the Plus games from the www.cubs.com website the day of the game.

So here's what the cubs.com website states:

Next Game: Wed., September 21 @ 6:35 p.m. CT TV: CSN+

Prior vs Ohka

Get your Tivo ready!

Diana


----------



## DianaMo

I finally got around to uploading some of my old Cubs photos to my Cubs photos blog.

Anyway, here are the latest pages added. Just read the url to get an idea of what is to be found there.

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/09/chicago-cubs-basketball-game.html

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/09/chicago-cubs-player-portraits-1970s.html

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/09/cubs-photos-from-1970s-and-1980s.html

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/09/more-70s-80s-wrigley-field-photos.html

If you have a speedy computer, you can view everything on this blog (so far) with two clicks on the mouse and a whole lotta scrolling down.

Photos from the Ryne Sandberg Jersey Retirement ceremony at Wrigley Field on August 28, 2005, Cubs basketball photos, player portraits and game photos from the 1970's, 1980's and 2004-5.

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005_08_01_chicagocubsphotos_archive.html

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005_09_01_chicagocubsphotos_archive.html

If you recognize any of the players in the photos, feel free to reply here or on the photo blog and tell us about it.

Enjoy the photos!

Diana


----------



## DianaMo

The link below offers a list of MLB's potential free agents.

Go ahead and take a look at it and pick out the players that you'd like to see the Cubs consider adding to their roster.

NEW YORK -- There are 206 players potentially eligible for free agency. Eligible players may file through Nov. 10 (c-club option for 2006; p-player option for 2006; m-mutual option for 2006). Players in bold have filed for free agency (through Oct. 28):

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=2206376

Here is the list of players from the Cubs...

CHICAGO (7) -- m-Jeromy Burnitz, of; Chad Fox, rhp; Nomar Garciaparra, ss; Neifi Perez, ss; p-Glendon Rusch, lhp; c-Todd Walker, 2b; c-Scott Williamson, rhp.

Some names from other teams that caught my attention are:

Johnny Damon

Frank Thomas

Tom Gordon

Alex S. Gonzalez,

Kyle Farnsworth

Julio Franco

Todd Hollandsworth

Antonio Alfonseca

Alex Gonzalez (the other one)

Lenny Harris

Roger Clemens

Paul Bako

Doug Mientkiewicz

Steve Trachsel

Kenny Lofton

Mark Grudzielanek

Matt Morris

Julian Tavarez

Moises Alou

Jeff Fassero (I think he just signed)

LaTroy Hawkins


----------



## lornehosman

cubs just resigned Glendon Rusch.

The Cubs announced Monday that pitcher Glendon Rusch has agreed to terms on a contract through the 2007 season. Financial terms of the two-year deal were not disclosed.

Rusch, 30, went 9-8 in 46 games this season (19 starts) with a 4.52 ERA. 



Copyright © 2005, ChicagoSports.com 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FourFourSeven

Not that anyone asked, but my suggested moves for the Cubs for next year:

1) Re-sign Nomar, move him to 2nd base
2) Don't re-sign Burnitz
3) Dump Corey Patterson! Please! I've been saying it for years - even in his "good" year when he got injured...
4) Put Cedeno at SS, Pie at CF, Murton at LF.
5) Offer Walker the "tenth man" job - if he can sub for Nomar/Cedeno/Murton a lot, he can get three-four starts a week...
6) Try to pick up a decent OF (yes, Damon is the dream, we can put either him or Pie in RF)
7) Please please PLEASE pick up another SP! I'm going to scream if they go with Wood/Prior/Zambrano/Maddux/Rusch again. Yeah, it's a decent starting five if they're all healthy, but they need another top-of-the-line starter for when Wood gets injured again...

Yeah, it's a lineup with three rookies, but they're all promising, and they could keep Walker as insurance if one of them isn't ready...


----------



## DianaMo

Does anyone here subscribe to Vine Line magazine?
http://cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/chc/fan_forum/vineline.jsp

I'd like to know if any of their recent issues covered Ryne Sandberg Day at Wrigley.

Thanks.

Diana


----------



## DianaMo

Which of these former Cub free agents would you most like to see return to the Cubs?

Sammy Sosa
Todd Hollandsworth
Tom "Flash" Gordon
Alex S. Gonzalez
Kyle Farnsworth
Antonio Alfonseca
Lenny Harris
Paul Bako
Steve Trachsel
Kenny Lofton
Mark Grudzielanek
Julian Tavarez
Moises Alou
Jeff Fassero
LaTroy Hawkins
I want back all available players from the Cubs 2003 team.
I want both Sosa and Alou back
Is it too late to request Ivan Dejesus and Manny Trillo ?
Is Steve Stone available?
None of the above, they've had their chance at Wrigley.

Poll at: http://www.cubsnet.com/node/784/


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Which of these former Cub free agents would you most like to see return to the Cubs?
> 
> Sammy Sosa
> Todd Hollandsworth
> Tom "Flash" Gordon
> Alex S. Gonzalez
> Kyle Farnsworth
> Antonio Alfonseca
> Lenny Harris
> Paul Bako
> Steve Trachsel
> Kenny Lofton
> Mark Grudzielanek
> Julian Tavarez
> Moises Alou
> Jeff Fassero
> LaTroy Hawkins
> I want back all available players from the Cubs 2003 team.
> I want both Sosa and Alou back
> Is it too late to request Ivan Dejesus and Manny Trillo ?
> Is Steve Stone available?
> None of the above, they've had their chance at Wrigley.
> 
> Poll at: http://www.cubsnet.com/node/784/


Maybe Grudz...nobody else.


----------



## FourFourSeven

DianaMo said:


> Which of these former Cub free agents would you most like to see return to the Cubs?


Ugh - none of them! Maybe Farnsworth if he gets an attitude adjustment - the majority of the rest are washed out. What's the average age of that list - 47?

Not like the 80's/90's, when every team seemed to have a star former Cub. (Eckersley, Sutter, Joe Carter, Maddux, etc, etc)


----------



## DianaMo

More former Cubs available as free agents...

Rafael Palmeiro

Matt Lawton

Shawn Estes

And from the 2005 Chicago Cubs...

Jeromy Burnitz, of;
Chad Fox, rhp;
Nomar Garciaparra, ss;
Neifi Perez, ss

Who else did I miss on this list?

Source:

Updated: Nov. 4, 2005, 4:33 PM ET
Free Agents List
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=mlb&id=2214130


----------



## JakeyB

Sosa, never. Alou, for a cheap price 1 year contract maybe. Grudz is the only one I'd sign for a multi year deal, but how is he better (other than defensively) than Walker? They're similar contact type hitters. Since next year is '06, Farnsworth will be no good. I don't want the mutant Alfonseca back 

If we don't go after Furcal, the only viable options at SS to me are Nomar and Neifi. I'd sign Neifi in a heartbeat regardless as a back up.


----------



## FourFourSeven

JakeyB said:


> If we don't go after Furcal, the only viable options at SS to me are Nomar and Neifi. I'd sign Neifi in a heartbeat regardless as a back up.


I think Cedeno is a viable option - much more so than Neifi, who, despite his batting average, really wasn't very good last year. His OPS was terrible (.681 - well below the league average).

He's completely servicable as a backup, I agree, but not as a starter again...

I'd still be good with Nomar, but I'd play Cedeno at short and move Nomar to second or the outfield (if he can play it).


----------



## DianaMo

McGuire / Sosa Cards/Cubs game from '98 on ESPN Classic

Baseball
ESPN Classic Nov 10 04:00pm Central
"1998: Cubs/Cardinals"
Played 9/8/98.
Original Airdate: July 16, 2000.

The McGuire / Sosa game.

Source: Yahoo TV listings.

----------

POLL: Which of these former Cub free agents would you most like to see return to the Cubs?
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/784


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> McGuire / Sosa Cards/Cubs game from '98 on ESPN Classic
> 
> Baseball
> ESPN Classic Nov 10 04:00pm Central
> "1998: Cubs/Cardinals"
> Played 9/8/98.
> Original Airdate: July 16, 2000.
> 
> The McGuire / Sosa game.
> 
> Source: Yahoo TV listings.
> 
> ----------
> 
> POLL: Which of these former Cub free agents would you most like to see return to the Cubs?
> http://www.cubsnet.com/node/784


What exactly about that game makes it a "Sosa" game? Other than he was there...


----------



## DianaMo

McGwire and Sosa pass Maris
http://www.infoplease.com/ipsa/A0766480.html


----------



## DianaMo

*Former Cub pitcher Milt Wilcox in the news...*

I was watching the Purina Incredible Dog Challenge on the Universal HD channel and spotted a former Cub pitcher involved in the event.

1975 Chicago Cubs pitcher Milt Wilcox entered his dog Sparky, a four-year old male Chocolate Labrador Retriever in the Diving Dog category and won 2nd place in that event.

Congrats to Milt Wilcox and Sparky!

http://www.cubsnet.com/node/839


----------



## hefe

I happened to see that. He was only a Cub for one year out of something like 16 seasons. Sparky was named for Sparky Anderson who was his manager for 11 seasons.


----------



## DianaMo

Is anyone visiting the Cubs Caravan this year?

CUBS CARAVAN ITINERARIES (from cubs.com)
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/chc/community/com_caravan.jsp

Google News search "Cubs Caravan"

Google web search "Cubs Caravan"


----------



## DianaMo

Happy Birthday Ivan DeJesus !

View Ivan's birthday card here:

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2006/01/happy-birthday-ivan-dejesus.html

You're welcome to use the "ADD COMMENT" feature on that page to share your birthday greetings to the former Cubs shortstop.

No guarantee that he'll see it, but you never know...

Diana


----------



## DianaMo

Cubs speaking event in Elk Grove Village

The Exceptionally Healthy Community
Free Health & Wellness Seminar Series

The first seminar in the Exceptionally Healthy Community Series will be Jan. 12 at the Garden Terrace Room in the Pavilion, 1000 Wellington Ave., Elk Grove Village. The seminar, entitled "Get Out, Get Moving, Get Fit," begins at 7 p.m. Scheduled speakers include John McDonough, senior vice president of Marketing & Broadcasting for the Chicago Cubs, and Dave Otto, former Chicago Cubs pitcher & broadcaster for WGN radio, WGN television and Fox Sportsnet. McDonough is a resident of Elk Grove Village and Otto was raised in Elk Grove and is an Elk Grove High School graduate. Both will share stories of their youth in relation to their adult success. The additional speakers include, Tim Buss, Chicago Cubs strength and conditioning coordinator, and Mike McCormick, regional manager of Athletico.

The backgrounds of these speakers is should bring insight and knowledge from the fields of sports and fitness to those seeking to improve their health. The seminars are free.

For information, call Claire at (847) 228-3539.

Source:

Elk Grove Times
http://www.pioneerlocal.com/cgi-bin/ppo-story/localnews/current/eg/01-05-06-nwsbrf.html

I'd like to see WGN or Comcast film the Elk Grove event and make an hour long special from it.

Will anyone here be in attendance at this event?

Diana


----------



## DianaMo

The annual Cubs convention is coming up, Jan. 13-15 at the Hilton Chicago Hotel.

Does anyone know where to get tickets for this event? Last I heard it was sold out.

Here is the cubs.com info page,
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1263555&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc

but it is dated 11/02/2005 and as I'm typing this, I haven't found any real updates. I imagine that the Tribune or Sun Times should report about it fairly soon though.

I'd like to see WGN and Comcast Sports Chicago offer an hour long special of tv coverage of this event.


----------



## DianaMo

Cubs deal Patterson to Baltimore
Chicago receives Minor Leaguers Spears, Perez in exchange

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1292974&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> Cubs deal Patterson to Baltimore
> Chicago receives Minor Leaguers Spears, Perez in exchange
> 
> http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1292974&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc


I think we all knew that was coming...


----------



## lambertman

The O's will take anything, won't they?


----------



## DianaMo

After 13 years, Sutter a Hall of Famer
Cy young winner Cooperstown's first relief-only pitcher

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1293386&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb

------

Any word on the possibility of the Cubs somehow retiring Bruce Sutter's Cubs jersey number?

I'll have to look thru my photo collection to see if I have any pics of of Sutter wearing Douglas Adams' favorite number. I know I've been to games where Sutter pitched for the Cubs.

Quote from:
List of Major League Baseball retired numbers
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

On April 15, 1997, Jackie Robinson's #42 was retired by Major League Baseball, meaning that no future player on any major league team could wear it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Major_League_Baseball_retired_numbers


----------



## northmoor

all I can say is that Bruce has some brains -- he's apparently chosen to go into the Hall of Fame as a member of the St. Louis Cardinals.










I've read on the net that the pundits on talk radio in the Windy City are already railing about it.

from Reuters:



> By Larry Fine
> 
> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Bruce Sutter, the newest member of baseball's Hall of Fame, says recognition of the importance of relief pitchers has been long overdue.
> 
> "We're on the line every day," he told a news conference in New York on Wednesday, the day after becoming only the fourth reliever to be elected to the Hall of Fame.
> 
> "The game is set up to get to us. It's a very important position," he added.
> 
> Sutter, whose Cooperstown plaque will show him wearing a St Louis Cardinals cap, helped change the status of relievers, who are now highly prized to preserve the lead at the end of a game. ...


I wonder if the Cubbies will now retire Sutter's number? Have the Cubs retired No. 20? You may remember that was former Cub Lou Brock's number, who like Bruce, they also traded away to St. Louis.

j/k around a little. (it's all in fun.)


----------



## hefe

northmoor said:


> I wonder if the Cubbies will now retire Sutter's number?


They already did. (Jackie Robinson)


----------



## MitchO

There is precedent for a team to retire the same number twice to honor two different players. For example, #8 for the Yankees was retired for both Bill Dickey and Yogi Berra, and #10 is retired by the Expos/Nationals for the Hawk (Andre Dawson) and Le Grand Orange (Rusty Staub).

And since I mention this every chance I get for no reason, the only player left wearing #42 is Mariano Rivera.


----------



## DianaMo

MitchO said:


> There is precedent for a team to retire the same number twice to honor two different players. For example, #8 for the Yankees was retired for both Bill Dickey and Yogi Berra, and #10 is retired by the Expos/Nationals for the Hawk (Andre Dawson) and Le Grand Orange (Rusty Staub).
> 
> And since I mention this every chance I get for no reason, the only player left wearing #42 is Mariano Rivera.


Thanks for sharing that. It might be useful in case the Cubs ever want to retire Sutter's number, or Dave Kingman's or Leon Durham's...


----------



## JakeyB

northmoor said:


> all I can say is that Bruce has some brains -- he's apparently chosen to go into the Hall of Fame as a member of the St. Louis Cardinals.


MLB picks the hat, not the player.


----------



## DianaMo

In other news...my dog left for doggie eternity last week  so I've been looking online for a new k-9 family member. I've tried Petfinder searches in Illinois and Wisconsin and even found Tony LaRussa's animal rescue website at: 
http://www.arf.net

The experience has made me consider becoming a dog pound portrait photographer to help more dogs find good homes.

Speaking of Tony LaRussa, (who I still see as being the White Sox manager) I've been listening to the audio version of the book Three Nights in August by Buzz Bissinger

It is the story of a three-game series between the Cardinals and Cubs in late 2003 from Tony La Russa's point of view.

It is 6 cassette tapes long and I'm only on tape three. It has been interesting to hear the Cardinal's view of our '03 Cubs players.

Info about video replays for the athletes and that sort of thing held my interest too. And of course, since I'm seeking a new k-9 friend, hearing about LaRussa's animal shelter caught my attention too.

I wouldn't recommend this book for kids or those who don't find cuss words entertaining since the foul language was sadly, not edited out.

Has anyone else read this book?


----------



## DianaMo

*Sutter in Hall on 13th try
Lights-out closer lone choice for 2006*



> Bruce Sutter, baseball's latest Hall of Famer, recalled on Tuesday when he and Mike Krukow pitched their way through the Chicago Cubs' minor-league system.
> 
> "All we ever wanted to do was pitch one day in the major leagues," Sutter said. "Once we both did that, then we wanted to give up 100 home runs in the big leagues. Because we figured if we could stick around to give up 100 home runs, we could stick around awhile."
> 
> Sutter, who made all of his 661 appearances in relief, surrendered 77 homers. Krukow, a starter, gave up 196.
> 
> "Krukow's an overachiever," Sutter said.


Read entire article at:

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2006/01/11/SPG9EGLBLC1.DTL

Remember that I mentioned that I still think of LaRussa as the White Sox manager? Well, I still think of Bruce Sutter as a Cub. Didn't really follow his career after he left the Chicago team. I was reminded that he pitched for the Cards when WGN and ESPN Classic Sports re-aired the Ryne Sandberg game.

It was nice to see Sutter chat during a Cubs telecast last year.


----------



## MitchO

JakeyB said:


> MLB picks the hat, not the player.


Only recently, however. They changed the rule after the rumblings about a few players who played for multiple teams and the implications that some of the teams may have "influenced" their decision (Reggie with the Yankees, Winfield with the Padres).

Gary Carter, in particular, was upset with the HoF because they "chose" an Expos hat for him. He had said that he wanted to go in as a Met.


----------



## northmoor

JakeyB said:


> MLB picks the hat, not the player.


while technically true, ... you forgot to mention that it is based in large part on the choice/preference of the player, if reasonable and based on where and how long he played for a team.

(I suppose this keeps players from selecting any team they want, even if they only played there, say, the last year of their career while playing for another team for a long long time)

I believe Sutter played for the Cubs 5 yrs, and for the Cards for 4 yrs, yet is going in as a Card. He was no small factor in the Cards winning the World Series.

Anyway, ... thanks for trading him to the Cards (for Leon Durham and an all-but-done Ken Reitz and another player I can't remember off hand).

I wonder if Greg Maddux will go in as a Brave?


----------



## TheDewAddict

I believe that the HOF does listen to the player's input regarding the hat. I read an article earlier where the HOF President said that after discussing it with Bruce, they both felt it was appropriate for him to wear the StL hat on his plaque.

Diana, I read 3 Nights in August as well. Great book, and very interesting to see baseball from LaRussa's perspective. It's always joked how he overmanages, now we get to see how he obsesses about everything.


----------



## DianaMo

Who here has heard about the plans for a Chicago Baseball Museum?
*
Chicago Baseball Museum*
http://www.chicagobaseballmuseum.org

*Museum Highlights*
http://www.chicagobaseballmuseum.org/page4.html


----------



## DianaMo

Cubs convention audio files

http://wgnradio.com/shows/sp_central/audio/index.html


----------



## DianaMo

TV listings for Chicago Cubs fans Winter 2006
www.cubsnet.com/node/882

WGN / Tribune Company in the news (WB, CBS, UPN too)
www.cubsnet.com/node/881


----------



## DianaMo

Happy Birthday Ernie Banks!!!

Born January 31, 1931 in Dallas, TX

View Ernie's birthday card here:

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2006/01/happy-birthday-ernie-banks.html

You're welcome to "sign" the birthday card and add a birthday greeting to Ernie. Use the POST A COMMENT option at the bottom of the page.

---------

Related article:

Banks turning 75, thinking about '69
Published January 30, 2006
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-060130mitchell,1,5921474.column


----------



## DianaMo

MLB Baseball "2005: Colorado Rockies at Chicago Cubs"
From May 28, 2005.

*Mon 2/13 7:00 PM CSNCH / Comcast Sports Chicago*

Box score at:
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/baseball/mlb/boxscores/2005/05/28/11376_boxscore.html

What was unique about this game?

I hope Comcast will air the 14-3 game vs. the Marlins from Aug 28.

I'd like to see that one again!

-------------------

MLB Baseball "2005: Milwaukee Brewers at Chicago Cubs"
Originally aired/played June 29, 2005.

*Thu 2/16 8:00 PM CSNCH / Comcast Sports Chicago*

Boxscore for this game:
http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2005_06_29_milmlb_chnmlb_1

More options regarding this game: (Try the gameday option)
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/scoreboard/sb_20050629.html

Any idea what was special about this game?

----------

Wrigley Field bleachers renovation work photos
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/731

TV listings for Chicago Cubs fans Winter 2006
www.cubsnet.com/node/882


----------



## hefe

You've got me stumped on those.


----------



## cherry ghost

DianaMo said:


> MLB Baseball "2005: Colorado Rockies at Chicago Cubs"
> From May 28, 2005.
> 
> *Mon 2/13 7:00 PM CSNCH / Comcast Sports Chicago*
> 
> Box score at:
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/baseball/mlb/boxscores/2005/05/28/11376_boxscore.html
> 
> What was unique about this game?


Corey Patterson got a hit.


----------



## DianaMo

I have been looking up Cubs players who have birthdays in February and noticed these two birthday boys who share the same February 25 birthday.

Bob Brenly
Debut August 14, 1981
Final Game October 1, 1989
*Born February 25*, 1954 in Coshocton, OH
http://www.baseball-reference.com/b/brenlbo01.shtml

Ron Santo
Debut June 26, 1960
Final Game September 29, 1974
*Born February 25,* 1940 in Seattle, WA
http://www.baseball-reference.com/s/santoro01.shtml

Another interesting birthday Cub...

Bill Long
*Born February 29,* 1960 in Cincinnati, OH
http://www.baseball-reference.com/l/longbi01.shtml
(So he's had what? 10 or 11 birthdays so far?)

More MLB players Born on February 29
http://www.baseball-reference.com/friv/birthdays.cgi?month=2&day=29


----------



## DianaMo

My Tivo found another re-airing of a Cubs game.

MLB Baseball
"2005: Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals"
Sat 2/18 4:00 PM Central time. Comcast Sports Chicago

Original air date Sept. 7, 2005.

You can look up the game here:

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/scoreboard/sb_20050907.html

Hint: the Cubs won!

What was special about this one?

---------

More TV listings for Chicago Cubs fans Winter 2006
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/882


----------



## DianaMo

Interesting article here...

It's a blast: Some White Sox, Cheney share a hobby
BY MIKE DOWNEY
Chicago Tribune



> CHICAGO - Now you know why Ozzie Guillen was reluctant to go to the White House with the White Sox.
> 
> He was afraid Dick Cheney might be there and accidentally shoot him.
> A baseball manager can handle being fired, but he sure hates being fired upon.
> 
> Knowing there was a chance that the vice president might show up for Monday's ceremony with President Bush honoring the team, a lot of the White Sox must have given serious thought to coming to the White House dressed in something bright orange. You know, so Cheney could see them better and not open fire.
> 
> "Orange alert" in Washington no longer indicates a threat of terrorism.
> It means, "Look out, here comes Cheney with his shotgun!"


(snip)



> It did make me wince when the first thing Buehrle said after the White Sox traded for Thome to replace Frank Thomas as the team's designated hitter was that he couldn't wait to take his new teammate out hunting. Mark, be careful. The team just got rid of one "Big Hurt." It doesn't need another.


You'll want to read the entire article at:

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/13864089.htm

or

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/whitesox/cs-060213downey,1,2334326.column


----------



## hefe

Diana, I thought this was a Cubs fan thread.


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Diana, I thought this was a Cubs fan thread.


The article does mention the Cubs. One does wonder about the dangerous things the players do off the field. I've read some funny stories about former Cub Joe Wallis and the things he did way back when.


----------



## DianaMo

I didn't find any new Cubs related telecasts, but I did find some Chicago based shows on the Food Network...

*
FoodNation With Bobby Flay*
"Chicago"


> Chicago; deep dish pizza; stock yards; signature beef sandwich


Fri 2/17 10:30 PM 
FOOD
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Interests, Educational, Cooking, Travel, How To

*Rachael Ray's Tasty Travels*

"Chicago"



> Culinary tour of Chicago


Mon 2/20 12:00 PM Central 
FOOD
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Interests, Cooking, Travel

This might be an all new show. I think she returned to Chicago for a new episode.

and the Cosby show on WGN has a baseball theme...

*The Cosby Show*



> "There's Still No Joy in Mudville" Cliff and Russell recall old-time baseball; guests Frank Robinson, Joe Black


Thu 2/16 4:30 PM 9 WGNSAT
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Comedy, Sitcom

(source: Tivo listings)

*Cubs in the news...*

*Cubs' catchers to miss bulk of drills*

By Paul Sullivan
Tribune staff reporter
Published February 14, 2006, 9:16 PM CST



> MESA, Ariz. -- Michael Barrett was selected as one of the three catchers on the 30-man roster for the U.S. team in the upcoming World Baseball Classic, leaving the Cubs with a Cactus League quandary.
> 
> With Henry Blanco set to catch for the Venezuelan team, Cubs pitchers will have to work with minor-league catchers for the bulk of the exhibition season in March.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-060214wbc,1,2007526.story

THE LAST ROW CRITIC'S CORNER
*How's air up there? Cubs don't know--yet*

Dave van Dyck, Tribune
Published February 12, 2006



> Now the Cubs have reconfigured their storied outfield significantly, making the walls 10 to 12 feet higher.
> 
> Did they do wind tests?
> 
> "No," said Mark McGuire, vice president of business operations. "Obviously, [the walls] are higher, but I would be surprised if it would have much impact.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/chi-0602120014feb12,1,3932118.story


----------



## DianaMo

Who knew that the best ballpark food is found in the minor leagues?

Rachael Ray's Ballpark Cafe

Rachael Ray takes viewers on a tour of some of the best and most surprising ball park food in both the major and minor leagues. In Boston, she enjoys traditional sausages. But in Aberdeen, Maryland, fans eat fresh steamed crabs. We take a coast-to-coast tour of hot dogs. We go behind the scenes at the 2004 All-Star Pre-Game Gala, and more

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_sp/episode/0,1976,FOOD_9994_37278,00.html


----------



## DianaMo

*Cubs Special
Fri 4/7 12:30 PM 9 WGN*
Duration: 30 minutes
Sports, Talk Shows, Baseball, Sports Talk, Talk Show, Sports Non-Event .

*Cubs vs. St. Louis Cardinals game *follows on WGN.

Don't forget to check the Cubs portion of the Chicago Tribune Live show on Comcast Sports Chicago.

Of course, you'll want to keep an eye on the WGN news at noon - especially on opening day when it is usually their lead story.
http://wgntv.trb.com/news/local/noonnews/

cubs.com game telecast schedule
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc&m=4&y=2006


----------



## DianaMo

*Chicago Cubs vs. San Diego Padres
Spring Training*

From Las Vegas
* Fri 3/31 10:00 PM
* 9 WGNSAT
* 3 hours
* No rating
* Sports, Baseball, Sports Event

*Chicago Cubs vs. San Diego Padres 
From Las Vegas.*
4/1/06 03:00 PM WGN
MLB Preseason Baseball

*
MLB Baseball Opening Day!!!*
Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds

* Mon 4/3 1:00 PM
* 9 WGNSAT
* 3 hours
* No rating
* Sports, Baseball, Sports Event

------------------------

Sunday, August 28, 2005
Fan portraits at Wrigley, interesting t-shirts
www.chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/fan-portraits-interesting-t-shirts.html


----------



## DianaMo

Regarding Sunday's game vs. the Braves...
http://cubsfun.blogspot.com/2006/05/what-else-can-happen.html

Here's what the Tivo found for the Cubs fans here...

What did it miss?

Mister Ed

"Leo Durocher Meets Mister Ed" Ed calls Leo Durocher with some baseball tips.

Tue 6/6 3:30 PM 9707 DGUARD
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Comedy, Sitcom

Beyond the Glory

"Sammy Sosa" Profile of Major League Baseball slugger Sammy Sosa.
Fri 6/9 10:00 AM 437 TSO
Documentary, Sports, Sports Non-Event

Related story...Sosa sighting

Sosa hops to it in Las Vegas
Published May 29, 2006
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-060529sosa,1,3424087.story

K-9 to 5

"Fish Sniffer; Hero Dog; Baseball Retriever" Border collie sniffs out rare shellfish; golden retriever summons an ambulance; baseball dogs.View in Grid

Sat 6/10 9:00 AM ANIMAL

Clubhouse

A 16-year-old takes a job as a batboy for a professional baseball team.View in Grid

Sun 6/4 11:30 AM HDNET

Joe Torre: Curveballs Along the Way

A baseball manager seeks a heart transplant for his brother while trying to win a pennant with the 1996 Yankees.

Mon 6/5 12:00 PM HLMRKMV

CEO Exchange

"Winning the Game: The Rough-and-Tumble Business of Sports" NBA Commissioner David Stern; Commissioner Bud Selig, Major League Baseball.

Sun 6/11 11:00 PM 9147 KYNE
News and Business, Business and Finance, Interview


----------



## DianaMo

It Happens Every Spring (movie)

Chemistry professor discovers a wood-repelling compound while working on a bug repellent. A baseball fan, he sees the possibilities of applying the substance to baseballs....

Thu., Jun. 1 at 9:00 AM / EST AMC

http://www.amctv.com/show/detail?CID=1690-1-EST


----------



## DianaMo

Adam Greenberg signs with Dodgers

By Mike Downey
Tribune staff reporter
Published June 8, 2006, 12:43 PM CDT

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-060608greenberg,1,6205493.story

Ron Santo update
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1238

TV listings for Cubs fans - June/July 2006 (updated today)
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1207


----------



## DianaMo

Funny video!

SoxMan meets Ronnie WooWoo


----------



## DianaMo

This sounds like fun!



> On Saturday, September 9th, Cubs Care will be partnering with Equinox Fitness to bring the first ever Workout at Wrigley.


http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/chc/community/workout.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

Our local paper had the White Sox game listed for this evening on both WGN and Comcast Sports Chicago. These two never share a game telecast.
Sometimes they'll share one with ESPN, but never do we see Comcast and WGN air the same game at the same time.
(Okay, unless its a White Sox / Cubs game, but then we have different announcers.)

I just checked the cable PVR tv listings...they have the Cubs game listed as airing on Comcast Sports Chicago.

FWIW, the Tribune lists the game on WGN tonight starting at 6:05pm
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/cs-060907cubsbits,1,4999394.story
and the folks at www.cubs.com are agreeing with that tv listing.

But WGN's webpage isn't claiming it.
http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/ and
http://wgnsuperstation.trb.com/sports/wgncable-sports-cubs2006,0,6446801.htmlstory

The Comcast page is claiming the Cubs game today.
http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/team-cubs.asp

The Tivo listings say tonight's game (Cubs vs. Braves 9/8/06) is on Comcast.
https://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/index.do

So that's 4 sources listing Comcast and two for WGN.

Hmmm. If I record both the I won't have room for the Pastor Greg show and Bananas Comedy that air later tonight.


----------



## DianaMo

The topic is... I can't believe my partner said .....

LEN: That ugly game in Minnesota during which the Cubs kept making defensive mistakes, he blurts out, "Uncle!" I can't say I was thinking "I can't believe my partner said it," but it was just a moment of complete frustration and really summed up how every Cub fan was feeling at that moment. It was the perfect word to use.

BOB: Nothing. I made a crack about "Boog Alou" and he was silent. We were talking about the three Alou brothers all playing in the same outfield for the Giants and I mentioned that their 4th brother "Boog" was on the bench that day and it went right over Len's head.

http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/

Ringo Starr-Back Off Boogaloo





Ringo Starr
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ringo+starr&search=Search


----------



## DianaMo

TV listings for Cubs fans

(Many shows are re-aired. So if an airdate has passed, have your Tivo search for another airdate.)

Roadtrip Nation

"An anchor at CNN en Espanol; yoga guru" An anchor at CNN en Espanol; couture designer turned yoga guru; musician outside Wrigley Field.

Check local listings.
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Interests, Travel

-------

Road Tasted
"Chicago" Chicago treats
Tue 10/3 9:00 PM
Wed 10/4 12:00am FOOD Network
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Interests, Cooking, Travel

------------

Taste of America With Mark DeCarlo
"Taste of Chicago" Cheese-saganaki; brownies; deep-dish pizza; demon dogs; rainbow ice-cream.

Fri 9/29 11am FOOD Network
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Interests, Educational, Travel, How To, Cooking

--------------

Big Break All-Star Challenge
(watch the White Sox play golf)
"Chicago White Sox"

Sun 10/1 10:00 AM GOLF
Duration: 1 hour
No Rating
Sports, Golf, Sports Non-Event

-------------

In Focus on FSN
"1985 Chicago Bears"
Sat 9/30 6:30 AM FSM
(many repeats)
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating Sports, Sports Non-Event

--------------

National Open House
Comparing housing prices in Chicago, Boston and Savannah, Ga.
Sun 10/1 10:30 AM HGTV
Duration: 30 minutes Rated: TV-G
Interests, Home and Garden

-------------

UFO Over Illinois

UFO investigating organizations seek to explain unnatural occurrences
in the state of Illinois.

Fri 10/6 7:00 PM, 10pm.
TRAVEL CHANNEL
Reairs Saturday 10/7 at 10am.
Duration: 1 hour
Rated: TV-G
Interests, Travel, Paranormal, Special

------------------

Great Museums: Year of the Museum Specials

"National Baseball Hall of Fame: Home Base" The National Baseball Hall of Fame and Museum in Cooperstown, N.Y., is the sport's home base.

Sun 10/8 2:00 PM PBS (Check local listings)
Duration: 1 hour
No Rating
Arts, Fine Arts
www.pbs.org

PBS Baseball quiz
http://www.pbs.org/kenburns/baseball/quiz/

-----------------

Baseball Player University
Tips and advice on how to develop specific baseball skills.

Check local listings
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Sports, Baseball, Sports Non-Event

Has anyone here viewed this program?

Comcast and WGN doesn't seem to carry it.

Baseball Player University website
http://www.baseballplayeruniversity.com/

---------------------

Sotheby's Preview: Important Baseball Memorabilia
Featuring Babe Ruth's "Holy Grail" bat.

Thu 9/28 8:00 PM 9473 TREASURE
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_HD
Duration: 1 hour
Rated: TV-G
Interests, Auction, HD

-------------------

Related program...

Collective Intelligence
"Baseball Memorabilia"
Tue 10/3 6:30 AM 9473 TREASURE
Duration: 30 minutes
Rated: TV-G
Interests, Arts, Fine Arts, Collectibles, HD

-----------------------

More tv listings for Chicagoans and Baseball fans - September/October 2006

Ken Burns American Stories

"Baseball: Shadow Ball (1930-1940)" The ***** Leagues arise; Satchel Paige and Josh Gibson battle in the ***** League World Series.

Wed 10/4 1:30 AM 237 WNET
Duration: 2 hours, 30 minutes
No Rating
Documentary, Sports, Sports Non-Event, Baseball

----------

Woodturning Workshop

"Baseball Bat" A baseball bat using ash; the center steady; spindle techniques.

Oct 1, 2006 1pm WYCC 20 30 minutes

==========

Voces

"The Republic of Baseball: The Dominican Giants of the American Game" Felipe Alou, Juan Marichal and Manny Mota are among the first generation of Dominican baseball stars overcame obstacles to triumph in the big league.

Sept 28, 2006 7pm.
WYCC 20

------------

Painting the Corners: Art and Inspiration

A discussion of sports in popular culture at the National Baseball Hall of Fame.

Fri 9/29 3:00 PM 9418 FEC
Duration: 1 hour, 30 minutes
No Rating
Arts, Fine Arts, Special

--------------

Late Show With David Letterman

"Pete Rose; 'Survivor' castoff" Former baseball player Pete Rose; "Survivor: Cook Islands" castoff.

Mon 10/2 10:35 PM 2 WBBM CBS
Duration: 1 hour, 02 minutes
Rated: TV-PG
Comedy, Talk Shows, Talk Show

-------------

Clubhouse

A 16-year-old takes a job as a batboy for a professional baseball team.

Sun 10/1 9:30 AM HDNET
Sun 10/8 11:30 AM HDNET

Duration: 1 hour
No Rating
Drama, HD

------------

Major League Remodel

http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_mlr/

"Batting Cage" Incorporating baseball themes and memorabilia into your home; building a batting cage.

Sun 10/8 12:00 PM DIY
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Interests, Educational, How To, Home Improvement

----------

Grounded for Life

"Catch Us if You Can" Sean catches the wrong ball at a baseball game, prompting an angry mob to chase him home.

Mon 10/9 1:30 PM FAMILY CHANNEL
Duration: 30 minutes
Rated: TV-14
Comedy, Sitcom

===========
What You Get for the Money

"$300,000" Homes priced around $300,000 in Portland, Ore., Chicago, Philadelphia, Denver, Seattle and Detroit.

Thu 9/28 6:30 PM FINE LIVING
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Interests, Educational, How To, Home Improvement

--------

Television in America: An Autobiography

"Studs Terkel" Studs Terkel talks about the early days of Chicago television and radio, spotlighting media monopolies, public ownership of airwaves, and the origin of his nickname.

Sun 10/1 1:00 AM 20 WYCC
Duration: 1 hour
No Rating
Documentary, News and Business, Interview, Biography

Source: Tivo searches. Thanks Tivo!

Photos from Ryne Sandberg Day at Wrigley Field
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/09/ryne-sandberg-day-newslinks-photos.html


----------



## DianaMo

One way to choose which team to follow in the playoffs in a non-Cub year is to pick one with the best selection of former Cubs players.

According to: http://www.all-baseball.com/ref/excub.html



> Here is the list of ex-Cubs on the 2006 playoff teams. Note that this list was completed before playoff rosters wree finalized, so not all of these players may make the post-season rosters:
> 
> SAN DIEGO PADRES (4): Manny Alexander, Mark Bellhorn, Todd Walker, Scott Williamson
> LOS ANGELES DODGERS (4): Nomar Garciaparra, Kenny Lofton, Greg Maddux, Ramon Martinez
> NEW YORK METS (3): Mike DeFelice, Michael Tucker, Steve Trachsel
> NEW YORK YANKEES (2): Miguel Cairo, Kyle Farnsworth
> MINNESOTA TWINS (2): Phil Nevin, Rondell White
> DETROIT TIGERS (1): Neifi Perez
> OAKLAND A'S: NONE
> ST. LOUIS CARDINALS (1): Jose Vizcaino


Did they miss anyone? Did this list change at all?


----------



## DianaMo

Baseball's Secret Formula
Baseball teams use sabermetrics to build their franchises.

http://science.discovery.com/convergence/baseball/baseball.html

Oct 7 03:00 PM
Discovery SCIENCE Channel
Duration: 1 hour
Rated: TV-G
Documentary, Science and Nature, Science, Special

Source: Tivo listings

Dan writes about this program here:
http://danagonistes.blogspot.com/2006/07/secret-and-soggy-formulas.html


----------



## FourFourSeven

Thanks for pointing out the sabermetric show coming up. I'm a lifelong die-hard Cub fan who has embraced sabermetrics, and have become VERY frustrated with the Cubs because of it (they're probably the LEAST sabermetric team out there).


----------



## DianaMo

Can you give some examples of the Cubs lack of sabermetrics?
(Other than their stunning w/l record, which sure stunned many of us this year.)

I'm interested in what you have to say on this.

Thanks!


----------



## cherry ghost

DianaMo said:


> Can you give some examples of the Cubs lack of sabermetrics?
> (Other than their stunning w/l record, which sure stunned many of us this year.)
> 
> I'm interested in what you have to say on this.
> 
> Thanks!


Juan Pierre's terrible OBP for a lead-off hitter.


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone watch this Cubs documentary on HBO?

Wait 'Til Next Year: The Saga of the Chicago Cubs
Dedicated fans trace the history of the Chicago Cubs.

HBO repeating program. Check local listings.

http://www.hbo.com/events/waittillnextyear/index.html

It was interesting seeing what old time baseball films would look like in high definition.


----------



## DianaMo

cherry ghost said:


> Juan Pierre's terrible OBP for a lead-off hitter.


Who would you use as the lead-off hitter instead?

(Please don't say Corey...)



> In 2006, despite batting only .292, Pierre led the NL with 204 hits, winning his 2nd hit title. (He led the NL with 221 hits in 2004.)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juan_Pierre

Note: I named my dog Ronnie after Santo and Cedeno, but I joke about changing it to Juan-ie since Juan is one of my 4 fav Cub players this year.


----------



## cherry ghost

DianaMo said:


> Who would you use as the lead-off hitter instead?
> 
> (Please don't say Corey...)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juan_Pierre
> 
> Note: I named my dog Ronnie after Santo and Cedeno, but I joke about changing it to Juan-ie since Juan is one of my 4 fav Cub players this year.


I would have signed someone else. From your link

"Critics are quick to point out that, in contrast to a prototypical leadoff hitter, Pierre rarely walks and must hit for a high average to sustain a high on-base percentage, which Pierre has not accomplished since 2004."

In 2006 he struck out 38 times and only walked 32


----------



## DianaMo

I was at the Cubs/Marlins game last year where the Cubs won 14-3.










http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/scorecard-for-14-3-game.html

Pierre was one of the rare Marlins to accomplish anything that day.

(I think this photo is of a Derrek Lee home run though)
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/derrek-lee-stolen-base-home-run.html

See boxscore at:
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/mlb/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2005_08_28_flomlb_chnmlb_1&c_id=chc

I wonder if that game really set into the minds of the powers that be at Wrigley?


----------



## FourFourSeven

Some examples:

-The team consistently, year in, year out, is near the bottom of the league in walks received and pitches seen. (Given that Dusty once said that walks "clog the bases" and are a bad thing, not surprising).

-The team has been in the bottom 5 in the NL in OBP for five straight years. Yet, they continually bring in more low-OBP guys.

-The team's pitchers are usually near the top in walks given.

-The team consistently has leadoff men with low OBP's. Juan Pierre was tolerable because he gets so many hits, but he's not worth more than an average player. Corey Patterson was obviously humorous, he was so bad. I've seen analysis, by the way, that suggests your speedy players should bat seventh or so. That way, they can get on base, steal second, and be hit home by the relatively light-hitting eighth and ninth batters. If you bat the speedy guy first, you have him on base when your bashers are up (and they're likely to score him anyway).

-The 2 year contract to Neifi Perez was simply embarassing. His VORP ("value over replacement player") was NEGATIVE - i.e. - he was worse than an average replacement AAA guy. (I saw somewhere that he's, sabermetrically, the second worst player in MLB history, as in, he's cost his team more runs than any other player ever, compared to an average replacement player). At least they traded him away.

-An over-reliance for years on the sacrifice bunt (not as bad with Dusty than with other managers), when it's almost always a bad strategic play (a few exceptions - most pitchers are better off sacrificing, and there are times, i.e. bottom of the ninth, where it MAY be smart when playing for one run.

-A tendency to rely more on high school players in the draft rather than college players.

-A tendency to over-use starters (in 2003, Wood and Prior threw more pitches than anyone else. In 2006, Zambrano did until he got hurt), leading to more injuries than most teams.

I could go on - this is just off the top of my head. Don't get me wrong - I'm a fan of the team and always will be, but it frustrates me to see the team be managed top-to-bottom in such a non-sabermetric way. Especially when they have some great players (Zambrano, Lee, Ramirez), and, if they used some sense in filling in the other positions, could have a good-or-better team year in and year out.


----------



## DianaMo

Do any of the ex-Cub Dodgers have interesting Saber-stats?

Nomar Garciaparra, Kenny Lofton, Greg Maddux, Ramon Martinez...


----------



## DianaMo

Baker heads to ESPN for postseason
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1697782&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc


----------



## FourFourSeven

DianaMo said:


> Do any of the ex-Cub Dodgers have interesting Saber-stats?
> 
> Nomar Garciaparra, Kenny Lofton, Greg Maddux, Ramon Martinez...


Just going with my gut, but Nomar didn't walk all that much, but still gets on base at a decent clip and has a bit of power, so offensively he's pretty strong sabermetrically (no surprise, really). He was obviously a defensive liability at SS, but I think he would have been better overall than Jones or Murton in the outfield this year (and taken over for Lee when he got hurt, not that anyone knew that would have happened).

Lofton is a better leadoff hitter than Pierre (higher OBP), and I think he's a stronger fielder (his range factor was weak this year, but generally has been stronger than Pierre's). However, he's getting older, so he's not someone I'd want to sign, say, this offseason. If I had to choose for next year, I'd pick Pierre because of the age differential.

Maddux is one of the best pitchers ever, no matter how you look at it - there's no need to go into sabermetrics to see that! (Though his pitches per batter faced has always been very low, which is interesting, and has probably helped his longevity and health). However, I agreed it was right to trade him - the Cubs weren't going anywhere, his contract was up end of the year, and so they got some value for him...

I don't remember much about Ramon Martinez, to tell the truth.


----------



## DianaMo

FourFourSeven said:


> I don't remember much about Ramon Martinez, to tell the truth.


The photo is of Ramon. He was a back-up infielder.

Thanks for the interesting reply.

I found this article today while trying to verify that David Wells is an ex-Cub.
*
Sox Williams no better than Cubs Hendry As a result, future of both teams is murky*

By Matt Trowbridge
ROCKFORD REGISTER STAR



> Baseball Prospectus identified the 2005 Sox as baseballs luckiest team of the last 20 years, ...





> How lucky were the Sox? Bill James, the father of sabremetrics, uses six indicators to predict whether a team will improve or decline from one year to the next. The Sox were the only team in baseball to register negatives in all six categories this year.


http://www.rrstar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061003/SPORTS1205/110030059/1001/SPORTS


----------



## DianaMo

New TBS comedy visits Wrigley Field
"My Boys" will feature a sports writer who covers the Cubs
By Joe Esse / Special to MLB.com

CHICAGO -- A new TV series about a sports reporter from Chicago shot its final show of the season at Wrigley Field on Wednesday, and the cast was thrilled to be able to step on the field.

Read entire article here:

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1700186&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc


----------



## DianaMo

FourFourSeven said:


> -The 2 year contract to Neifi Perez was simply embarassing. His VORP ("value over replacement player") was NEGATIVE - i.e. - he was worse than an average replacement AAA guy. (I saw somewhere that he's, sabermetrically, the second worst player in MLB history, as in, he's cost his team more runs than any other player ever, compared to an average replacement player). At least they traded him away.


----------



## DianaMo

*TV listings for Cubs fans - offseason 2006*

Best of Baseball Tonight Web Gem Awards
Fri 10/20 8:00 PM ESPN2
(re-airs at 2am Central time.)
Duration: 1 hour
No Rating
Interests, Sports, Award Show, Baseball, Sports Non-Event

-----

Viva Baseball
Latin ballplayers impact the game in the United States.
Fri 10/20 9:00 PM SPIKETV
Duration: 2 hours No Rating
Sports, Baseball, Special, Sports Non-Event

-----

Wait 'Til Next Year: The Saga of the Chicago Cubs
Dedicated fans trace the history of the Chicago Cubs.

HBO Oct13 5am and 5pm repeating program. Check local listings.
Also available via HBO On Demand.

http://www.hbo.com/events/waittillnextyear/index.html

-------

Globe Trekker

"Midwest USA" "America's Cereal Bowl" consists of Michigan, Minnesota, Illinois and Wisconsin; Chicago and Detroit.
Sun 10/22 PBS Check local listings

http://www.pilotguides.com/tv_shows/globe_trekker/shows/north_america/midwest_usa.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globe_Trekker

---------

Airline

"Terminal Beauty" includes a person traveling to make the first pitch at Wrigley Field.

Tue 10/10 2:30 PM AETV
Duration: 30 minutes
Rated: TV-PG
Interests, Reality

http://www.aetv.com/airline/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airline_(TV_series)
http://www.answers.com/topic/airline-tv-series

--------

Clubhouse
HDnet 9:30am Central Sunday, October 15, 2006
Road Trip - A dejected Pete jets off to Los Angeles with the Empires for the team's west coast swing after Jessie gives him his walking papers.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clubhouse_(TV_series)

Source: Tivo listings. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## DianaMo

Finding Buck McHenry (movie w/ Ernie Banks in it)
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1489

Chicago Cubs - jokes, puns, riddles, funny stories, etc.
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1487


----------



## DianaMo

Photos from an event that Ron Santo and Cubs pitcher Ryan O'Malley attended. 

Includes links to 4 newspaper articles/features regarding this event.


----------



## DianaMo

.
*What a surprise! They re-signed Dusty Baker after all!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Okay, I'm just kidding.

Someone on the cubs.com bb said that the news crews were seen outside Wrigley today, so an announcement may on on the way.

We might find out on the WGN Noon news.

http://wgntv.trb.com/news/local/noonnews/


----------



## hefe

Word is that it's Pinella. I'm not too thrilled about that.


----------



## DianaMo

I'm hoping for either Bob Brenly or Joe Girardi. Either are more likely than the others to understand the challenges that playing 81 games a year in Wrigley presents and may have a plan to overcome those challenges and win.

My choice would be Brenly, because he's been watching, commenting on and traveling with this team for a couple years and knows it the best.

One thing I didn't like about the Dusty years is that he was interviewed quite a bit and the players were not often interviewed. I want to hear what the players have to say...and I like hearing their accents, etc. 

It seems like in past years, if a player was shown being interviewed often on tv, he was soon traded. Even if what the player said was always a positive comment.


----------



## FourFourSeven

I'm pretty upset it's Pinella too. Yet another "proven" "veteran" "old-school" manager who "knows what it takes to win." I'm sure we'll hear all those cliches, I'm sure the team will sign a bunch of new "professional hitters" and "proven veterans" who "have what it takes", and the Cubs are unfortunately doomed to more mediocrity, with the occasional fluke good year thrown in...

I have never been as fed up with this team as I am now. I would have been delighted with Girardi, and even a 95-loss season next year with a bunch of fresh young faces, rebuilding for the future. But honestly, Pinella is a joke. I want to scream, I'm sick to my stomach. If the team decides to go the Yankee route, with a $200MM contract budget, they have a shot. Otherwise, it's gonna be more of the same. I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think I am...

DianaMo - thanks for finding that interesting article on Williams and Hendry - I agree - Williams hasn't done anything great, and has made some bad moves, but got very lucky.


----------



## hefe

WGN radio said it will be Pinella this morning. It isn't confirmed yet by the team.

I was hoping for Girardi. Oh well.


----------



## DianaMo

The 2006 Cubs had 96 Lose Days, and it looks like today is a Lou's day too.

*
Tuesday is Lou's day: Announcement near*
Cubs ready to introduce Piniella as manager

October 16, 2006
BY CHRIS DE LUCA Staff Reporter

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/98282,CST-SPT-cub16.article

I think I heard WGN News announce that it is indeed, Lou's Day.

http://wgntv.trb.com/news/local/noonnews/

Check the 9pm news for more.
http://wgntv.trb.com/news/local/eveningnews/


----------



## DianaMo

Cubs hire Piniella

By Paul Sullivan
Tribune staff reporter
Published October 16, 2006, 2:24 PM CDT



> The Cubs and Lou Piniella have come to terms on a three-year deal worth an estimated $9 million, major-league sources told the Tribune.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/cs-061016cubspiniella,0,6952.story

Cubs come to terms with Piniella
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/NASApp/...t_id=1714668&vkey=news_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc

Cubs finalize deal to make Piniella manager
October 16, 2006
BY CHRIS DE LUCA Staff Reporter 
http://www.suntimes.com/sports/baseball/cubs/98282,CST-SPT-cub16.article


----------



## DianaMo

Baseball Teams Endorse Caskets and Urns
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1509

Related poll

Sports logos on caskets, urns, grave markers... Good idea or not?
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1508


----------



## DianaMo

Lengthy article regarding the Sabermetrics episode of the Numb3rs tv series and the Baseball's Secret Formula program.

November 16, 2006
Schrodinger's Bat
The Numb3rs Game

Sample from article...



> Back in the real world, performance metrics, even advanced ones devised
> by unemployed high school dropouts, are far too blunt an instrument to
> approach the subject of PEDs on an individual level. As Nate Silver
> discussed in the chapter "What do Statistics Tell Us About Steroids?" in
> Baseball Between The Numbers *"unexplained changes in performance are the
> norm and not the exception,"* and even when analyzing players in the
> aggregate who we know used because they were caught, there is no
> statistically significant change detectable in their performance after
> they were caught and presumably stopped using.


http://www.baseballprospectus.com/article.php?articleid=5711



DianaMo said:


> Baseball's Secret Formula
> Baseball teams use sabermetrics to build their franchises.
> 
> http://science.discovery.com/convergence/baseball/baseball.html
> 
> Oct 7 03:00 PM
> Discovery SCIENCE Channel
> Duration: 1 hour
> Rated: TV-G
> Documentary, Science and Nature, Science, Special
> 
> Source: Tivo listings
> 
> Dan writes about this program here:
> http://danagonistes.blogspot.com/2006/07/secret-and-soggy-formulas.html


----------



## DianaMo

*My Boys - TBS Sitcom on life of a Cubs sportswriter*

Back in October I posted about an upcoming sitcom from TBS about the life of a Wrigley sportswriter.

It aired for the first time last night.

I was hoping for a show that was more about a sportswriter's life at Wrigley Field, but instead it is about the dating adventures of a lady sportswriter for the SunTimes and her time spent hanging out with friends away from the ballpark, with occasional references and glimpses of Wrigley, but not much beyond that.

I'm really not interested in seeing a "dating series". I'd prefer to see a program about life at Wrigley. The players, the fans, the vendors, security, the superfans, fireman across the street, scenes from the El, etc. I guess I had hoped for something more like the CBS series "Clubhouse" and less like "Sex in the City".

Anyway, here is the TBS website for this series...

http://www.tbs.com/shows/myboys/

and here are some reviews of the show:

Back in the game with 'My Boys'
Lynn Smith
Los Angeles Times
Nov. 27, 2006 12:00 AM
http://www.azcentral.com/ent/tv/articles/1127myboys1127.html

"My Boys" Imitation Isn't All That Flattering
http://www.chicagoist.com/archives/2006/11/29/my_boys_imitation_isnt_all_that_flattering.php

This girl says 'My Boys' gets sportswriting wrong
By MARCIA MARTINEZ
STAFF WRITER

Published Thursday, November 30, 2006
http://www.sj-r.com/sections/sports/stories/101898.asp

Also see...the IMDB page

"My Boys" (2006) [TV-Series]
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0496356/


----------



## cherry ghost

DianaMo said:


> *My Boys - TBS Sitcom on life of a Cubs sportswriter*


I liked it. Lots of Chicago references; Toons , Metro, The Waco Brothers, Billy Goat


----------



## DianaMo

Any chance that this seat is formerly from Wrigley Field?

I've heard that the Cubs sell or auction off the chairs as they replace them.

My neighbor mentioned that his dad bought one.

I found this one when walking the dog and was wondering if I found a bit of Wrigley History...or just an old park seat.

See photo at:

http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1631


----------



## hefe

Well, it's certainly a stadium seat....it's numbered. It looks very much like one from Wrigley.


----------



## DianaMo

Doesn't everyone want a birthday cake made to look like Wrigley Field?

Ace of Cakes

"Chi-Town and Wedding Gowns"
The staff designs a cake to look like Wrigley Field.

Thu 2/22 9:30 PM FOOD NETWORK
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Interests, Cooking

Source: Tivo listings

Webpage for this episode of Ace of Cakes:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_db/episode/0,3100,FOOD_26996_47994,00.html

Photo of the Wrigley Field cake here:
http://www.charmcitycakes.com/noflash/index.cfm?rd=cakes2&cat=4&id=271

Also see:
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1490#comment-2375


----------



## DianaMo

There has been a demand for Chicago sports teams specialty license plates in Illinois.

Examples of Illinois Specialty license plates 
http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/d...icense_plate_guide/specialty_plates/home.html

More info below regarding a possibilty of license plates with Chicago sports teams logos.

Professional Sports Teams License plates (Cubs, Sox, Bears, etc)
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/385#comment-2395

POLL: Would you buy a Chicago sports team themed license plate for your car?
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1705


----------



## DianaMo

*What would you add to this wishlist?*

Chicago Cubs fans, Wrigley Field request list
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1787

---------

TV listings for Cubs fans April - May 2007
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1762


----------



## DianaMo

Hi! I'm in the process of uploading my photos from the Cubs/Cardinals 12-3 September 10, 2007 game at Wrigley Field.

They're at:

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com

and so far include the following topics...

Signs of a win...Cubs 12 Cardinals 3

After the Cubs game at Wrigley Field

Wrigley Field Exterior Photos

Wrigley's Knothole view of the field

Fan photos September 10, 2007 at Wrigley Field

Harry Caray statue at Wrigley Field

Ryne Sandberg Day photos

Disney Day 2004 Cubs vs. Astros game photos

White Sox ceremony

Bacci Pizzeria at Addison / Wrigley Field

Keep checking back for more photos.

Diana

PS: Of the past 3 Cubs games I've attended, they've scored 33 runs.

So I'm averaging 11 runs per Cubs game!

I think the Cubs pitchers should leave me some tickets!


----------



## DianaMo

Comcast Sportsnet is airing a special on the Chicago Cubs Tuesday night at 7pm.

They haven't updated their website yet regarding this program.

Listed in that timeslot as I type this is: _7:00p	Sports Science (R) (G)_

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/tv-listings.asp?date=10/29/2007&listdate=10/2/2007

More tv listings for Cubs fans at:
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/1922


----------



## DianaMo

Derrek Lee @ NBC's ER

Oct 18, 2007 9pm Central

Has anyone noticed the Cubs mentions on the E.R. tv series the past couple weeks?

This Thursday, October 18, 2007 from 9-10pm will air the E.R. episode with a guest appearance from Derrek Lee that was filmed at Wrigley Field.

Get your Tivo ready!

Related links:

ER website
www.nbc.com/ER/

Derrek Lee / Project 3000 info
www.carverlab.org/project3000/index.shtml

More at:

Derrek Lee @ NBC's ER Oct 18, 2007 9pm Central
www.cubsnet.com/node/1960#comment-2921

More Cubs related tv listings at
www.cubsnet.com/node/1960

Derrek Lee stolen base, home run photos vs. Marlins
www.chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/derrek-lee-stolen-base-home-run.html


----------



## DianaMo

Wired Science
The mechanical engineers who ensure that Major League baseballs have
the requisite hardness and bounce...
Thursday, October 18, PBS 
Check local listings
http://www.pbs.org/kcet/wiredscience/

WIRED Science took a trip to the lab to learn just how these engineers are keeping Americas favorite pastime honest. We also took a look at the batter-baffling physics of one of the game's most talked-about new pitches - the gyroball.
http://www.pbs.org/kcet/wiredscience/story/45-ball_busters.html

What makes a curveball curve and a slider slide?
Basic aerodynamics, as manipulated by a skillful pitcher.
http://www.pbs.org/kcet/wiredscience/story/32-physics_for_pitchers.html

PS: Don't forget about Derrek Lee on the ER show tonight!
Scroll up for details.


----------



## DianaMo

Who here watched the Wrigley Field scenes on ER last night?
(or did the weather reports pre-empt the program?)

My family noticed a few things...

1. The "players" around the batting cage didn't look like real Cub players, simply because they all were wearing the knee high socks and wearing their uniforms properly.

2. There were fans behind John Stamos in the box seats, yet no-one at all in the stands behind the batting cage along the right field side.

3. The child sure looked healthy. He didn't have to go to the game in a wheelchair. If he was in a wheelchair, he'd have to sit further back in the stands behind home plate...unless that has been changed.

4. ER's website offers a 2 minute video from each episode, however this week's snippet didn't include anything from the Wrigley story.

Gene Wojciechowski quotes the scene at
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=wojciechowski_gene&id=3029928&sportCat=mlb



> DERREK LEE
> (handing Joshua a signed ball)
> This is for you. Whole team signed it. Good luck in Baltimore.
> 
> (Joshua takes the ball, can't find words. Gates nudges him.)
> JOSHUA
> Wow  thanks, Mr. Lee.
> (then)
> You know  I gotta tell you  your opponents have a statistical tendency to pitch you high and outside. Wind's blowing out today, you lay off that stuff and you'll murder 'em.
> 
> DERREK LEE
> I'll keep that in mind.


According to Wojciechowski, we can look for a January 2008 episode of ER that will deal directly with Leber's congenital amaurosis (LCA). I wonder if Derrek Lee might appear in that episode also????

POLL: Did you watch Derrek Lee at Wrigley Field on NBC's ER drama tv series?
www.cubsnet.com/node/1979



DianaMo said:


> Derrek Lee @ NBC's ER
> 
> This Thursday, October 18, 2007 from 9-10pm will air the E.R. episode with a guest appearance from Derrek Lee that was filmed at Wrigley Field.
> 
> Get your Tivo ready!
> 
> Related links:
> 
> ER website
> www.nbc.com/ER/
> 
> Derrek Lee / Project 3000 info
> www.carverlab.org/project3000/index.shtml
> 
> More at:
> 
> Cubs related tv listings at
> www.cubsnet.com/node/1960
> 
> Derrek Lee stolen base, home run photos vs. Marlins
> www.chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/derrek-lee-stolen-base-home-run.html


----------



## DianaMo

Comcast sports net - Chicago is re-airing a Cubs game from June 25:

*Holiday Diamond Classics*

"2007: Colorado Rockies at Chicago Cubs"

From June 25, 2007.

Sunday, December 9
6:00 pm - 9:30 pm, CSNCH

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com

Click here if you want the details on this game.
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/news/wr...&vkey=wrapup2005&fext=.jsp&team=home&c_id=chc

I'd like to see them air the September 10, 2007 game vs the Cardinals

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/news/wr...&vkey=wrapup2005&fext=.jsp&team=home&c_id=chc

and of course, the August 28, 2005 game vs. the Marlins.

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/scorecard-for-14-3-game.html

------

Cubs Tentative 2008 Season Schedule
Wow! Opening day at Wrigley in March. 
Hope their uniforms include snowsuits.
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/schedule/tentative.jsp?c_id=chc&year=2008


----------



## DianaMo

Comcast sports net Chicago is re-airing a Cubs game from September 17, 2007:
*
Holiday Diamond Classics*

"2007: Cincinnati Reds at Chicago Cubs"

From Sept. 17, 2007.

Airdate: Sunday, December 23
6:00 pm - 9:00 pm, CSNCH

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com

Spoilers here


----------



## DianaMo

Christmastime Cubs games on Comcast...from 8/28/07 vs the Milwaukee Brewers.

*Holiday Diamond Classics*

"2007: Milwaukee Brewers at Chicago Cubs"

From Aug. 28, 2007.

Airdate: Tuesday, December 25, 2007 (Merry Christmas Everyone!)

8:30 pm - 11:30 pm, CSNCH

Source: Tivo listings...Thanks Tivo!

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com

Click here if you want the details on this game.

Note: I'm still hoping they'll re-air the August 28, *2005* game. That was the day the Cubs retired Ryne Sandberg's jersey number and then beat the Marlins 14-3.


----------



## DianaMo

Originally posted: December 13, 2007
*Sammy Sosa escapes Mitchell Report*

Ryan Jaster @ 1:43 p.m.


> For a guy whose name is always listed among the suspected steroid abusers, former Cubs slugger Sammy Sosa has never been directly linked to a scandal.


http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports_whatsgoinon/2007/12/sammy-sosa-es-1.html

If you have the time, be sure to read thru the reader comments after this article.

Also, check out Sosa's 2007 stats:

21 hr's and 92 rbi's.

http://www.baseball-reference.com/s/sosasa01.shtml

One ironic thing is that Sosa was traded for Jerry Hairston, Jr. whose name has come up in the report.


----------



## DianaMo

The Mid-Atlantic Sports Network is also airing a Cubs game from the past.

This will not be a winning game for the Cubbies, as the MASN is a team owned regional sports network that airs the Washington Nationals and Baltimore Orioles games.

Since there are Cubs fans everywhere, I thought I'd share this listing.

Nationals Classics

"2005: Washington Nationals at Chicago Cubs"
From July 3, 2005.

Airdate: Tuesday, December 18, 2007
1:00 pm - 4:30 pm, MASN

Source: Tivo listings...Thanks Tivo!

Click here if you want the details on this game.

Also see:

www.masnsports.com

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-Atlantic_Sports_Network


----------



## DianaMo

Fox Sports airs a program on "Sports Science".

An episode called "Cheap Shots" aired last night. It will probably air again. Ask your Tivo about it.

*Sport Science
Episode 4
Cheap Shots: What does a Cheap Shot feel like in Sports?*



> There are rules in sports for a reason. And in this episode of Sport Science, we will show you what would happen without them. We will test what the consequences of being hit in the head with a *bean ball* without a helmet on are. What does getting low blowed in boxing really feel like? And, oh yeah, being hit square in the head with _baseball bat_ or hockey stick really hurts.


http://msn.foxsports.com/story/7225910

http://msn.foxsports.com/sportscience


----------



## DianaMo

I'm following the Cubs convention via the web and tv this year.

Cubs convention 2008
http://cubsnet.com/node/845#comment-2995

Iowa Cubs 2008 convention pics, etc.
http://cubsnet.com/node/845#comment-2994

Cubs caravan 2008
http://cubsnet.com/node/845#comment-2978

Cardinal's caravan in Illinois
http://cubsnet.com/node/845#comment-2980

Also keep on eye on this page for WGN News reports from the convention...
http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/


----------



## DianaMo

MLB Baseball

"1984: Chicago Cubs at Pittsburgh Pirates"

From Sept. 24, 1984.

Monday, February 18, 2008
6:00 pm - 8:30 pm, CSNCH

September 24, 1984
Chicago Cubs at Pittsburgh Pirates Play by Play
http://www.baseball-reference.com/boxes/PIT/PIT198409240.shtml

The 1984 Cubs: The Team That Broke The Cold Streak
Cubs Made Postseason For First Time In 39 Years, But Ended In Disappointment
http://cbs2chicago.com/vault/Chicago.Cubs.1984.2.340306.html

---------

Hello Again, Everybody: The Harry Caray Story

Rare footage and stories from friends and family document the life and career of baseball broadcaster Harry Caray.

Monday, February 18, 2008
5:00 pm - 6:00 pm, CSNCH

Program re-airs. Check local listings.

---------

MLB Baseball

"1987: Philadelphia Phillies at Chicago Cubs" From Aug. 1, 1987.

Monday, February 18, 2008
8:30 pm - 11:30 pm, CSNCH

Box score here
http://www.baseball-reference.com/boxes/CHN/CHN198708010.shtml

-----------

Baseball's Secret Formula

Baseball teams use sabermetrics to build their franchises.

Friday, February 15, 2008
12:00 am - 1:00 am, SCIENCE
(this program re-airs. Check local listings)
http://science.discovery.com/convergence/baseball/baseball.html

Dan writes about this program here:
http://danagonistes.blogspot.com/2006/07/secret-and-soggy-formulas.html

Bill James' Sabermetric All-Star Team
http://science.discovery.com/convergence/baseball/photo/photo.html

-------------

MLB Baseball

"1997 Philadelphia Phillies at Chicago Cubs" From Sept. 21, 1997.

Tuesday, February 19
1:30 am - 4:00 am and again at
7:00 am - 9:30 am, CSNCH

Check local listings.

Box score here
http://www.baseball-reference.com/boxes/CHN/CHN199709210.shtml

Source: Tivo listings. Thanks Tivo!

----------------

Comcast SportsNet Sports Awards
http://www.csnsportsawards.com/index.html

February 11th, 2008 | 5:00-9:00pm
Hilton Chicago (720 S. Michigan Ave.)

Reception: 5:00 pm
Dinner: 6:30 pm
Awards Ceremony & Live Telecast: 7:30 pm

Hosted by Steve Dahl

2008 Athletes
http://www.csnsportsawards.com/athletes.html

-------------

Build It Bigger

"Major League Stadium"
The Washington Nationals get a new baseball stadium.

Tuesday, February 19, 2008
11:00 pm - 12:00 am, SCIENCE

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/build-it-bigger/build-it-bigger.html

Also see:

Build it Bigger: Fenway Park
http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/build-it-bigger/project-pages/fenway/fenway.html


----------



## DianaMo

*Cubs Forever: Celebrating 60 Years of WGN-TV and the Chicago Cubs*
009 WGNSAT [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Sun, Apr 20, 6:00p - 8:00p
Looks back at 60 years of broadcasting Chicago Cubs baseball.
2008 | 120 mins
Also see: Bob & Len's Blog regarding this program...
http://blogs.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/2008/04/cubs_forever_celebrating_60_ye.html

*WGN at 60: Chicago's Very Own*
009 WGNSAT [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Sun, Apr 20, 8:00p - 9:00p
Looks back at 60 years of broadcasting including a look at sports
highlights, station history and classic shows. Hosted by Jim Belushi.
2008 | TVG | 60 mins
http://wgntv.trb.com/extras/wgntv/classictvshows/index.html


----------



## DianaMo

*Scientific American Frontiers*
On the Ball
PBS [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Check local listings
Thu, Apr 17, 6:00p - 7:00p
Science and technology improves on sports.
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 03/19/2002)
2002 | 60 mins

http://www.pbs.org/saf/

A QUIET EYE
BRAINY PUTTING
BASEBALL TECH
NO LIMIT

Watch online
http://www.pbs.org/saf/1206/video/watchonline.htm

Transcript of program
http://www.pbs.org/saf/1206/resources/transcript.htm


----------



## DianaMo

Julianne Hough Sings The 7th Inning Stretch at Wrigley Field (video)
http://blogs.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/2008/06/julianne_hough_sings_the_stret.html


----------



## DianaMo

*TV listings for Cubs fans June 2008*

I'd like to encourage Comcast Sports Chicago and WGN to always include a pre-game show for their Cubs games telecasts. This makes it easier for Tivo and cable pvr/dvr users to find the live game telecasts via the cable guide tv listings. I have my mom's Tivo set to record every Cubs pre-game show so that the game is tuned in every chance I can get it to do so from a distance. They don't schedule a pre-game show for every game, so they're missing potential viewers this way.

Does anyone have a better solution for getting an ALL CUBS (or all any specific baseball team) season pass?

*Cubs vs Baltimore Orioles*
Thu 06/26/08 vs Baltimore 1:00 p.m. WGN

*Cubs vs White Sox series*

Fri 06/27/08 @ White Sox 3:00 p.m. WGN
Sat 06/28/08 @ White Sox 2:55 p.m. Fox 32
Sun 06/29/08 @ White Sox 7:00 p.m. ESPN

*Cubs vs. San Francisco Giants Pregame Show*
CLTV, Comcast Sports Chicago PLUS,
Mon, Jun 30, 8:30p - 9:00p
30 mins

*The Tim McCarver Show*
http://www.timmccarver.com
Frank DeFord With Neil Leifer
002 WBBM [Closed Captioned]
Mon, Jun 30, 2:35a - 3:05a
Award winning author Frank DeFord and sports photographer Neil Leifer discuss their careers.
2008 | 30 mins
(Last week's show was an interview with Billy Williams. Look for that one in reruns someday.)

Previous guest list:
http://www.timmccarver.com/prev.html
It would be great if they would put these shows on Youtube or otherwise online so we can watch them.

*Dogs With Jobs: Rowdy TV Star*
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Wed, Jul 9
A mutt's unique look lands him a job on TV; a golden works as a waiter; and a Portuguese water dog works in major league baseball.
TVG | 26 mins
FIND IT: News & World > Nat Geo Channel > Nat Geo Dogs > Dogs With Jobs: Rowdy TV Star

*Cheap Seats*
NFL/MLB Arm Wrestling
ESPN CLASSIC [Closed Captioned]
Fri, Jun 27, 12:00p - 12:30p
I haven't seen this episode.
Who are the athletes involved?

*Expedition Safari: "Michigan Whitetail"*
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Wed, Jul 16
MLB superstars Kirk Gibson and David Wells bowhunt the famous Buck Falls Ranch in northern Michigan.
TVPG | 10 mins
FIND IT: Sports & Fitness > Versus > Whitetail > Expedition Safari: "Michigan Whitetail"
*
Chicago Travel Guide: Must See*
On Demand
$0.00 | Available until Thu, Jul 3
While in Chicago you might want to look up to these magnificent skyscrapers.
TVG | 3 mins?
FIND IT: News & World > Travel Channel. > Destinations USA > Central > Chicago Travel Guide: Must See

*Chicago's Summer Blast - Fireworks and the Taste*
009 WGN [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Thu, Jul 3, 9:00p - 10:00p
2008 | TVPG | 60 mins

*Wild Chicago's Illinois Road Trip*
Southwest Illinois
191 WTTWDT
Sat, Jun 28, 5:30p - 6:00p

*My First Home*
Chicago, Illinois
052 TLC [Closed Captioned]
Sat, Jun 28, 9:30a - 10:00a
A man, ready to leave his parents' house, looks for a condo in the city.
2008 | TVG | 30 mins

and in case you missed it earlier this year...

*Cubs Forever: Celebrating 60 Years of WGN-TV and the Chicago Cubs*
009 WGN [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Sat, Jul 5, 7:00p - 9:00p
Looks back at 60 years of broadcasting Chicago Cubs baseball.
2008 | 120 mins

Poll and links regarding this program:
www.cubsnet.com/node/2081

also see...
*
WGN at 60: Chicago's Very Own*
009 WGN [Dolby Stereo] [Closed Captioned]
Sat, Jul 5, 6:00p - 7:00p
Looks back at 60 years of broadcasting including a look at sports highlights, station history and classic shows. Hosted by Jim Belushi.
2008 | TVG | 60 mins

*Photos from a Cubs/Cardinals game*
www.chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2007/09/cubs-vs-cardinals-wrigley-field-game.html

Source:

http://tvplanner.comcast.net
and
http://wgntv.trb.com/sports/wgntv-cubsbroadcastschedule08,0,6548227.htmlstory

*Ryne Sandberg Day photos*
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/09/ryne-sandberg-day-newslinks-photos.html


----------



## DianaMo

It's not been easy finding tv listings for the telecasts of the Cubs / Astros games @ Miller Park, Milwaukee games.

The Tivo and Comcast listings don't list it, both online and via the cable box listings. No clues there.

I tried the cubs.com page on the night of the Zambrano no-hitter and it didn't even mention that it was on WGN - Chicago area only. No tv was mentioned at all.

Today the Cubs website does let us know that the 1pm game today will be aired on Comcast. That's the only place I've found this info so far.

I am amazed at how difficult it is to find the air times for all the Cubs games during the season...or any baseball team.

Getting a season pass via the Tivo or Comcast DVR/PVR for all the LIVE Cubs game telecasts is pretty much impossible. You have to program each game individually. Hopefully next year this will get straightened out.

Poll: Was the WGN telecast of the Zambrano no-hitter blacked out where you live?


----------



## Bierboy

DianaMo said:


> ...I tried the cubs.com page on the night of the Zambrano no-hitter and it didn't even mention that it was on WGN - Chicago area only. No tv was mentioned at all.....[/URL]


There certainly WAS a mention of TV...it said MLB TV and also said WGN TV (though, as you mentioned, it didn't say Chicago only). I checked multiple times during the day Sunday and the Cubs Web page correctly listed WGN and MLB TV.


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I am amazed at how difficult it is to find the air times for all the Cubs games during the season...or any baseball team.
> 
> Getting a season pass via the Tivo or Comcast DVR/PVR for all the LIVE Cubs game telecasts is pretty much impossible. You have to program each game individually. Hopefully next year this will get straightened out.


I haven't had a problem with my Wishlist on TiVo finding the games, with the exception of these Milwaukee games.


----------



## Bierboy

They've just announced that WGN local and superstation will re-broadcast the Zambrano no-hitter this Friday night at 10 p.m. (CDT).


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> I haven't had a problem with my Wishlist on TiVo finding the games, with the exception of these Milwaukee games.


I'm guessing that they do a better job of tv listings for the Chicago market.

I haven't found a way of creating a season pass for the Cubs games yet.

If they offered a pre-game show for all the games, we could just have a season pass for the pregame show and have it run for 3 hours or so extra.

Hey, if anyone spots that Zambrano no-hitter re-run in your Tivo listings, please post about it here. I'm curious if it'll show up since the Astros/Cubs in Milwaukee games didn't show up at all originally.

----------

Cubs photos at:
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com


----------



## DianaMo

Bierboy said:


> They've just announced that WGN local and superstation will re-broadcast the Zambrano no-hitter this Friday night at 10 p.m. (CDT).


Thanks for posting about the special telecast.

Diana

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I'm guessing that they do a better job of tv listings for the Chicago market.
> 
> I haven't found a way of creating a season pass for the Cubs games yet.


Don't use Season Pass. Use a Wishlist. Then you can create a Keyword search like "Chicago Cubs at" and set a show type of "Live Event."

It will find the programs across multiple channels and slightly differing titles, unlike a Season Pass.


----------



## Bierboy

DianaMo said:


> Thanks for posting about the special telecast.
> 
> Diana
> 
> http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com





DianaMo said:


> ...Hey, if anyone spots that Zambrano no-hitter re-run in your Tivo listings, please post about it here. I'm curious if it'll show up since the Astros/Cubs in Milwaukee games didn't show up at all originally....


I don't see it on WGN's Web site yet or in our program guide info, but they announced it last night on the air.


----------



## DianaMo

Thanks.

PS: Can you vote in this poll?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=405313


----------



## DianaMo

Cubs Rally coverage on WGN Noon News 9/30/08
Available online too.
http://www.wgntv.com/wgn_sports

Also on Comcast Sports Chicago
Comcast SportsNet will air live coverage of the Cubs Rally today at 12:00 at the Daley Plaza.
http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com

Read about it at:

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2008/09/downtown-rally-to-be-held-today-for-cubs.html
http://www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## DianaMo

Thoughts on the 2008 Cubs
www.cubsnet.com/node/2154

Poll: Did you cry?
www.cubsnet.com/taxonomy/term/23


----------



## DianaMo

Great idea! That's a workaround I hadn't considered.

Thanks for sharing it.

Diana



hefe said:


> Don't use Season Pass. Use a Wishlist. Then you can create a Keyword search like "Chicago Cubs at" and set a show type of "Live Event."
> 
> It will find the programs across multiple channels and slightly differing titles, unlike a Season Pass.


----------



## DianaMo

The Tim McCarver Show
Jim Edmonds
002 WBBM
Sat, Oct 11, 1:00p - 1:30p
Chat with the Chicago Cubs' veteran all-star Jim Edmonds.
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 10/04/2008)
2008 | 30 mins

The Tim McCarver Show
Ryan Theriot
002 WBBM
Sun, Oct 12, 12:00p - 12:30p
Chat with Chicago Cubs' shortstop Ryan Theriot.
(Repeat. Orig. air date: 10/11/2008)
2008 | 30 mins



DianaMo said:


> Thoughts on the 2008 Cubs
> www.cubsnet.com/node/2154
> 
> Poll: Did you cry?
> www.cubsnet.com/taxonomy/term/23


----------



## DianaMo

Urgent Advisory from the American Medical Association

(See attachment)


----------



## DianaMo

Big surprise here, the Cubs "Mission October" t-shirts are now on clearance at Walmart.

Target also has Cubs shirts on clearance (much cheaper than Walmart BTW).

See attachment.

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2008/10/redesigned-chicago-cubs-t-shirt.html

In other news, the 2009 Cubs convention has sold out of tickets.
http://mlb.mlb.com/chc/community/com_convention.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

*WGN Radio's 2009 Cubs Convention sessions:*



> SATURDAY, JANUARY 17
> 
> John Williams and Dave Eanet host the "Meet Cubs Management" session with guests Lou Piniella, Jim Hendry, Randy Bush and Crane Kenney.
> (RealAudio | MP3) 53:22)
> 
> Kathy & Judy host their "Not for Women Only" panel with guests Ryan Theriot, Jeff Samardzija, Sean Marshall, Reed Johnson and Aaron Miles.
> (RealAudio | MP3) 56:22)
> 
> Nick Digilio is joined by Cory Provus for the "Game Day Experience" discussion with guests Mike Fontenot, Joey Gathright, Kevin Hart, Koyie Hill and Ted Lilly.
> (RealAudio | MP3) 55:25)
> 
> Steve Cochran features "The Clubhouse Entertainers" with guests Ryan Dempster, Lee Smith, Ron Santo and Randy Hundley.
> (RealAudio | MP3) 57:00)


*Click here for audio links:*
http://wgnradio.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48268&Itemid=182

http://wgnradio.com

*More 2009 Cubs Convention and caravan coverage weblinks here:*

http://cubsnet.com/node/845#comment-3293


----------



## DianaMo

Check out this thread about MLB baseballs and baseball cards for sale.

http://www.cubsnet.com/node/2169

Do you have an opinion regarding the value of this one?

This one looks like a potential collectable...San Diego Padres baseball
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=4391860


----------



## DianaMo

*The first Cubs televised Spring training game of 2009 !!!*

From the Tivo listings...

The first Cubs televised Spring training game of 2009 !!!

Woo hoo!

Quote:



> MLB Preseason Baseball
> 
> "Chicago White Sox at Chicago Cubs"
> 
> Wednesday, March 4
> 9 pm - 12:00 am, Central time WGN AMERICA


--------------

WGN's Cubs pre-season telecast schedule:

http://www.wgntv.com/chicago_cubs_schedule

(Preseason games will not be in HD)

Quote:



>  Wed 03/04/09 Cubs vs White Sox (Preseason) 9p WGN
>  Thu 03/05/09 Cubs vs White Sox (Preseason) 3p WGN
>  Sat 03/07/09 Cubs @ Milwaukee (Preseason) 2p WGN
>  Sat 03/14/09 Cubs vs LA Angels (Preseason) 3p WGN
>  Fri 03/20/09 Cubs vs San Diego (Preseason) 3p WGN
>  Fri 03/27/09 Cubs vs White Sox (Preseason) 3p WGN


*Comcast Sports Chicago schedule of Cubs Spring training game telecasts:*


> 1. Sun, Mar. 22 3:00 pm Cubs vs. Seattle Mesa, AZ (replay at 7 pm)
> 2. Mon, Mar. 30 3:00 pm Cubs @ Kansas City Surprise, AZ (replay at 7 pm)
> 3. Sat, Apr. 4 12:00 pm Cubs @ NY Yankees New York, NY (replay at 7 pm)


http://csnchicago.com

*Cubs vs. St. Louis Cardinals photos, Ryne Sandberg Day pics*

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/jersey-retirement-ceremony-part-1.html

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2007/09/cubs-vs-cardinals-wrigley-field-game.html


----------



## DianaMo

*A Cubs Fantasy: A Week at the Randy Hundley Camp*



> CHICAGO, March 5, 2009  WGN-TV will premiere A Cubs Fantasy: A Week at the Randy Hundley Camp, narrated by Cubs announcer Len Kasper, on Saturday, March 14 from 6:307pm/CST.
> 
> The WGN-TV original production will repeat on Sunday, March 15 from 10:30-11pm/CST and then air again on both WGN-TV and WGN America on Saturday, April 4 from 9:30-10pm/CST.


http://www.wgntv.com/landing/?WGN-TV-TO-PREMIERE-A-CUBS-FANTASY-A-WEEK=1&blockID=231503&feedID=1602

A Cubs Fantasy Special
http://blogs.trb.com/sports/custom/weblog/wgnsports/2009/03/a_cubs_fantasy_special.html


----------



## DianaMo

Ran a search on CUBS at Goodwill Online Auctions and found this item:

Autographed Chicago Cubs Baseball
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=4577718

I can't read all of the autographs, but I think I've spotted the names of Ron Santo, Jose Cardinal, Glenn Beckett, Fergie Jenkins...

Who here can figure out the rest of the autographs on this baseball?


----------



## DianaMo

Did anyone catch ESPN's video at the beginning of the telecast of three Cubs players using the drenched Wrigley tarp as a slip and slide last night after the Cubs/Cardinals game was rained out?

Remember Maddux and two others doing that on 8/8/88?

This was wonderful too, and in HD!

You can watch it on ESPN.com, it airs at the end of the report:
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=4082269

It wasn't re-aired at the 2am replay of ESPN's Sunday night baseball. They ran a home run derby instead. 

It wasn't shown on WGN's Sunday night sports report either. That really surprised me.

Comcast Sports Chicago had a different angle of the slip and slide moment...
http://csnchi.platformic.com/pages/blog_bricksandivy

POLL: 
*Which Cub player has the best slip and slide technique on the Wrigley tarp during a rainout?*

http://www.cubsnet.com/node/2186

Note: You can vote in this poll without registering with the website.


----------



## DianaMo

Fergie Jenkins, Greg Maddux to have No. 31 retired by Chicago Cubs
http://archives.chicagotribune.com/...90319-chicago-cubs-retire-greg-maddux-jenkins

The ceremony is scheduled to air on tv on WGN 9 on Sun 05/03/09
before the Cubs vs Florida Marlins game.

Ceremony at: 12:30p - 1:20PM


----------



## DianaMo

*May 2009 - TV listings for Chicago Cubs fans*

Source: Tivo listings at:
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/index.do

*Baseball's Secret Formula*

Baseball teams use sabermetrics to build their franchises..
Tue 5/19 7:00 AM
SCIENCE CHANNEL
1 hour
TV-G Special, Documentary, Science, Science and Nature

*Cathedrals of the Game
*
Next episode: Baseball Hall of Fame Cooperstown..
Fri 5/22 12:30 PM
MLBN
30 minutes
No rating
Baseball, Sports Non-Event, TV Show, Sports, TV Shows

*How It's Made*

Next episode: Baseball gloves; medical electrodes

Baseball gloves; medical electrodes; Stetson hats..
Mon 5/25 6:30 AM
SCIENCE CHANNEL
30 minutes
TV-G Science, TV Show, Science and Nature, TV Shows

*MTV Cribs*

Benji Madden ("Good Charlotte"); Rob and Big; baseball player C.C. Sabathia..
Fri 5/15 4:00 PM
MTV2
30 minutes
No rating
Home and Garden, Interview, Home Improvement, TV Show, Interests, News and Business, TV Shows

*Base Ball Discovered*

Tracing the origins of baseball going back before Doubleday and into Europe..
Sun 5/17 5:00 PM
MLBN
1 hour
No rating
Sports Non-Event, Baseball, Sports

*Sydney 2000 Olympics:*
Bud Greenspan's Gold From Down Under

The United States baseball team; decathlete Chris Huffins; Dutch cyclist Leontien Zijlaard; Australian swim team; track & field finals; equestrian..
Wed 5/20 11:30 AM
FAMZ
2 hours
TV-PG Documentary, Olympics, Special, Sports

*All-Time Games*

Next episode: 1991: Chicago Cubs at Pittsburgh Pirates

From April 21, 1991..
Sat 5/16 7:00 AM
MLBN
4 hours
No rating
Sports Non-Event, Baseball, TV Show, Sports, TV Shows

*Amazing Wedding Cakes*

Next episode: Homage to the Cubs

Mary and Brenda, from the Chicago's Cake Girls, team up to create an homage to the Cubs; elegant monkeys; the staff of the Cake Atelier must create 150 individual wedding cakes..
Sun 5/17 4:00 PM
WE
1 hour
No rating
Cooking, TV Show, Interests, TV Shows

*Iowa Campus Programming*

Next episode: Project 3000

Project 3000 is an initiative launched in partnership with sports personalities from the Chicago Cubs and Boston Celtics that seeks to find the causes of, and cures for, ***** congenital amaurosis..
Fri 5/15 10:30 AM
BIGILL
30 minutes
No rating
Community, TV Show, Interests, TV Shows

Note: The word this bb won't let me type is L E B E R. No idea why it has problems with that word.

*
Cathedrals of the Game*

Next episode: Wrigley Field

Home to the Chicago Cubs..
Sun 5/17 6:30 AM
MLBN
30 minutes
No rating
Baseball, Sports Non-Event, TV Show, Sports, TV Shows

-------------

New Photos!!!

*Is this Geovany Soto?*
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2009/05/is-this-cubs-catcher.html

*Ernie Banks statue at Wrigley Field*
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2009/05/ernie-banks-statue-at-wrigley-field.html


----------



## DianaMo

*Baseball Prospectus more than diamond in the rough*

Quote:
In December 1995, during his first year of med school at the University of Michigan, Jazayerli conspired with four other analytical fanatics to form Baseball Prospectus.

By Lindsey Willhite | Daily Herald Staff

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=300765


----------



## DianaMo

*Which announcers will you listen to for the Cubs / White Sox series?*
Poll at:
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/2528

The Cubs.com schedule listings at:

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc

Chicago Cubs vs Chicago White Sox

June 16 and June 18 on WGN.
June 17 on Comcast

The White Sox schedule listings:

June 16 and June 18 on Comcast.
June 17 on WGN

http://chicago.whitesox.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=cws&m=6&y=2009


----------



## DianaMo

In case anyone was wondering about this...

National Broadcast Schedule for Chicago Cubs games

* espn
* espn 2
* fox
* tbs
* mlb network

Date ▲ Time ET Away ▲ Home ▲ Station ▲

Sat, Jun 27 4:05 PM Chicago Cubs Chicago White Sox FOX

Sun, Jul 5 2:20 PM Milwaukee Brewers Chicago Cubs TBS

Sat, Jul 11 4:10 PM St. Louis Cardinals Chicago Cubs FOX

Sun, Jul 12 8:05 PM St. Louis Cardinals Chicago Cubs ESPN

Sat, Aug 22 4:10 PM Chicago Cubs Los Angeles Dodgers FOX

Sat, Aug 29 4:10 PM New York Mets Chicago Cubs FOX

Sat, Sep 19 4:10 PM Chicago Cubs St. Louis Cardinals FOX

Source:
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/mlb/official_info/broadcasts/national.jsp?c_id=chc

Note: Listings may change. Check above page for updates.


----------



## DianaMo

Comcast Sports Chicago has a bunch of coverage regarding this series...
http://csnchicago.com

Does anyone know if they're airing the Cubs/Sox batting practice like in previous years?

Tribune Cubs news
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/baseball/cubs/

WGN-TV coverage
http://www.wgntv.com/news/wgntv-crosstown-classic-begins-june16,0,5842285.story
http://www.wgntv.com/sports/baseball/cubs/
http://www.wgntv.com/

Channel 2 WBBM sports
http://cbs2chicago.com/sports

Channel 5 WMAQ
http://www.nbcchicago.com/sports/baseball/cubs/
http://www.nbcchicago.com/sports/baseball/

Channel 7 WLS Sports
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/channel?section=news/sports&id=6125043
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/

MLB Channel (select Cubs headlines)
http://mlb.mlb.com/index.jsp

WGN Radio - Cubs
http://www.wgnradio.com/sports/baseball/cubs/
http://www.wgnradio.com/

Daily Herald Cubs page
(they come up with some interesting Cubs related topics)
http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/cubs/

USA Today: Chicago Cubs Team Report
http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseball/nl/cubs/notes.htm

SunTimes Cubs page

http://www.suntimes.com/sports/baseball/cubs/index.html

Sun Times White Sox page
http://www.suntimes.com/sports/baseball/whitesox/index.html

Cubs.com
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com

Official press releases
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/news/press_releases/index.jsp?c_id=chc

Cubs email newsletter (You'll need to subscribe)
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/chc/fan_forum/newsletters.jsp

Check the Vineline Blog too
http://vineline.mlblogs.com/


----------



## DianaMo

*Cubs/Sox series June 26-28, 2009 tv listings*

Friday,June 26,2009

Comcast Sports Net Chicago

I'm guessing they're not airing batting practice this year. Bummer.

Time Program

2:00pm Crosstown Classic Pregame Live HD
3:00pm Cubs @ White Sox (LIVE) HD
6:00pm Crosstown Classic Postgame Live HD

6:30pm SportsNite (LIVE)
7:00pm Cubs @ White Sox (Rerun) HD

http://csnchicago.com/pages/tvlisting?showdate=1245988800

Sunday,June 28,2009
Time Program

12:00pm Crosstown Classic Pregame Live HD
1:00pm Cubs @ White Sox (LIVE) HD
4:00pm Crosstown Classic Postgame Live HD

http://csnchicago.com/pages/tvlisting?showdate=1246161600

Monday,June 29,2009
Time Program

2:30pm Cubs @ White Sox (Rerun) HD
5:30pm Chicago Tribune Live (LIVE)

-------------------

*WGN Listings*

Fri 06/26/09 Cubs @ White Sox 2:30p WGN
Sun 06/28/09 Cubs @ White Sox 12:30p WGN

Source:
http://www.wgntv.com/sports/baseball/cubs/schedule/

From cubs.com

Fri 06/26/09 Comcast
Sat 06/27/09 Fox 32
Sun 06/28/09 WGN
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc

So if you want to watch Bob and Len for the Cubs/Sox series, tune in to Comcast on Friday and WGN on Sunday. Saturday's game is on Fox National - channel 32 in Chicago.

If you still want to watch MORE baseball on Sunday after the Cubs/Sox game, you can see how the Cubs's triple A team looks.

Minor-League Baseball
"Iowa Cubs at Round Rock Express"
Sun 6/28 7:00 PM 534 FCSC
Duration: 3 hours
Sports Event, Baseball, Sports

*Rainout may have unique consequences*
September makeup game could have huge implications



> A split-city doubleheader next weekend, with one game at U.S. Cellular Field and one at Wrigley Field, seems highly unlikely at this point, meaning the makeup date from Tuesday's postponement probably will come on Sept. 3 or Sept. 10.


http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20090617&content_id=5374050&vkey=news_cws&fext=.jsp&c_id=cws

*Poll: Which announcers will you listen to for the Cubs / White Sox series?*
http://cubsnet.com/node/2528


----------



## phodg

A September makeup game will have no effect on either team. They both suck. And yeah, I live in Chicago.


----------



## DianaMo

Repairing a completely dislocated left shoulder

How Aramis Ramirez went about recovery from his injury...



> Ramirez underwent a specific program to accelerate his return.
> 
> "The first thing you have to do is reduce pain and inflammation," O'Neal said. "Until those are gone, you can't do any strengthening program because it hurts too much to do anything. So the first two or three weeks of his injury were pain and inflammation reduction."
> 
> To do that, intially lots of ice and rest and some pain meds. Anti-inflammatories were also prescribed. Once the pain had subsided O'Neal also used electric stimulation, ultrasound, to reduce inflammation.


Read the entire article at:
http://vineline.mlblogs.com/achives/2009/07/welcome_back_aramis_and_thank.html


----------



## DianaMo

No idea what this show is....

But it airs on Comcast Sports Chicago

*Island Dreaming with The Cubs*

Mon 12/7 10:30 PM Central CSNCH
Duration: 30 minutes
No Rating
Special, Sports Non-Event, Baseball, Sports

More Cubs fans tv listings here:
http://cubsnet.com/node/3110


----------



## lambertman

I plan to take '10 off as a Cubs fan.


----------



## DianaMo

More info regarding Island Dreaming with the Cubs tv special

*CSN to Air Special on Fischer's Trip to Dominican*

Quote from website...

"new half-hour special entitled Island Dreaming with the Cubs that details SportsNite's Gail Fischer's recent trip to the Dominican Republic and her visits with Cubs third baseman Aramis Ramirez and Cubs pitcher Carlos Marmol. In addition, Fischer explores how the Cubs organization is also developing future prospects in this talent rich baseball country."

Read the entire article at:

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/pages/landing?blockID=98411

Monday, Dec 7 tv listings at:
http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/pages/tvlisting?showdate=1260162000

Click here to see future tv listings for this program:

www3.tivo.com:80/tivo-tco/oneclick.do?searchCriteria=2049|programsearch|tivo:cl.156208569

12/10/09 10:30 PM Island Dreaming with The Cubs

12/13/09 05:30 PM Island Dreaming with The Cubs


----------



## DianaMo

*Public skating rink to open next to Wrigley Field*

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/...d-ice-skating-rink-chicago-park-district.html


----------



## DianaMo

*All-Time Games*

Next episode: 1969: Philadelphia Phillies at Chicago Cubs

Sun 12/27 2:00 AM MLBN (Cbl) 3 hours No rating

Ferguson Jenkins battles Rick Wise. From July 12, 1969.


----------



## DianaMo

*Cathedrals of the Game*



> Next episode: Wrigley Field
> 
> Tue 12/29 1:00 PM MLBN (Cbl) 30 minutes
> 
> Home to the Chicago Cubs.


----------



## DianaMo

The 2010 Cubs Convention takes place this weekend...

Now is the time to set up your Tivo to record programs from Comcast Sports Chicago, the MLB Network, WGN news, etc.

Schedule
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/chc/community/com_convention.jsp

Don't forget WGN radio, over the air and via the internet.
They usually carry a lot of Cubs convention audio features.

http://www.wgnradio.com/about/events/wgnam-cubs-convention-2010-schedule,0,5240950.htmlstory

http://www.wgnradio.com

Cubs convention radio files at:
http://www.wgnradio.com/sports/baseball/cubs/convention2010/


----------



## DianaMo

The Cubs Convention 2010 in the news...

Chicago Tribune
http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/mt-search.cgi?blog_id=10&tag=Cubs Convention&limit=20

Google news
http://news.google.com/news/search?aq=f&um=1&cf=all&ned=us&hl=en&q=Cubs+Convention

Google Blogs
http://www.google.com/search?tbo=1&tbs=blg:1&q=Cubs Convention&hl=en&ned=us&tab=nb


----------



## DianaMo

*Busch heir, Jenkins, Herzog join chorus against ex-slugger*
Phil Rogers On Baseball

January 21, 2010

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ogers-mark-mcgwire--20100121,0,1973932.column



> Jenkins sent an open letter to the Associated Press on the heels of Carlton Fisk's anti-McGwire, anti-steroid comments to the Tribune's Fred Mitchell.
> 
> "You have not even begun to apologize to those you have harmed," Jenkins wrote. "You have yet to apologize to all the pitchers you faced while juiced. You altered pitchers' lives. You may have shortened pitchers' careers because of the advantage you (had) while juiced.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ogers-mark-mcgwire--20100121,0,1973932.column


----------



## DianaMo

*Cubs keep spring home in Arizona*
Team decides against moving to Florida; gets $84-million new facility

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...2-cubs-mesa-chicago--20100121,0,5671514.story

I was rather hoping they'd move spring training to Florida.

Mainly because I'd have a better chance of getting to see them there, but also because the World Series winners tend to train in Florida.


----------



## DianaMo

*Scenes outside Wrigley Field 2009*
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2010/02/scenes-outside-wrigley-field-2009.html
*
Unusual T-shirts, etc. at Wrigley Field 2009*
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2010/02/unusual-t-shirts-etc-at-wrigley-field.html

Watch this page for new photos
http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com

Do you appear in any of these photos? Let me know!

Photos taken on May 3, 2009

This was the day that jersey # 31 was retired for both Greg Maddux and Fergie Jenkins.


----------



## DianaMo

*30 Clubs in 30 Days*

Next episode: Chicago Cubs

Tue 3/30 7:00 PM MLBN (Cbl) 1 hour No rating
From Mesa, Ariz.

http://mlb.mlb.com/network/promotions/30_in_30.jsp
Video:
http://www.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=7237887&topic_id=8187248

*What it Means to be a Cub*

Sun 4/4 8:00 PM 9 WGN (Cbl) 1 hour TV-G
Past and Present members of the Chicago Cubs share their favorite moments and memories with the team.

http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/len-and-bob/2010/03/what-it-means-to-be-a-cub.html

http://www.wgntv.com/about/station/...means-to-be-press-release,0,7234610.htmlstory

*What it Means to be a White Sox*

Sun 4/4 7:00 PM WGN (Cbl) 1 hour TV-G
Past and Present members of the Chicago White Sox share their favorite moments and memories with the team.

*It Happens Every Spring (1949)*

Mon 4/5 11:00 AM FMC (Cbl) 2 hours NR
A professor becomes a World Series pitcher with his secret formula for wood-repellent screwballs.


----------



## DianaMo

Yeah, I know, he's from the White Sox. It's still an interesting program. I love watching a MLB pitcher playing fetch with his dogs.

Dogs 101: Vizsla w/ Mark Buehrle (online video)
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-vizsla.html


----------



## DianaMo

I've already found some situations where two different networks list airtimes for the same Cubs game. Usually one gets blacked out.

Is there a guideline for which one to record if we can't watch the game live to avoid the blacked-out telecast?

For example...

4/25/10 01:00 PM "Chicago Cubs at Milwaukee Brewers" CSN

4/25/10 01:00 PM "Chicago Cubs at Milwaukee Brewers" TBS


----------



## DianaMo

Song: I Married a Cubs Fan! - the story behind the song, listen to song.
http://cubsnet.com/node/3133

TV listings for Cubs Fans...June 2010
http://cubsnet.com/node/3132

Includes...



> Program title: Inside Look
> 
> Next episode: Ryan Dempster
> 
> Fri 6/11 10:30 AM CSNCH (Sat)
> 
> 30 minutes No rating
> 
> An interview with Cubs pitcher Ryan Dempster
> 
> http://www.csnchicago.com/pages/inside_look/


----------



## DianaMo

*Don Zimmer: I've Seen It All (MLB Network special)*

MLB Network Special

Next episode: Don Zimmer: I've Seen It All

Fri 7/23 2:00 PM MLBN (Cbl) 1 hour

http://mlbnetwork.mlb.com/network/schedule/?ymd=20100723

More Don Zimmer videos / interviews
http://mlb.mlb.com/search/?query=don+zimmer&x=0&y=0

AN INTERVIEW WITH DON ZIMMER
by Ted Bauer
http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3520813

THE NIGHT THE LIGHTS WENT ON AT WRIGLEY: 20 YEARS LATER
August 8, 1988 was the first time the lights were flipped at Wrigley Field. Here's a look at the evening through various eyes.
by Ted Bauer and Chris Sprow
http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/package?id=3519102

More TV listings for Cubs fans at:
http://cubsnet.com/node/3140


----------



## hefe

I'll miss Pinella. I liked him. Just got dealt a bad hand this year.


----------



## airjacobs

It is very easy for a reporter to misquote a player regarding an issue or to quote him exactly. But apply it to a different issue that changes what the player really meant to say. It must be sued.


----------



## DianaMo

airjacobs said:


> It is very easy for a reporter to misquote a player regarding an issue, or to quote him exactly, but apply it to a different issue that changes what the player meant to say. It must be sued.


Which issue are you writing about?


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> I'll miss Pinella. I liked him. Just got dealt a bad hand this year.


Call me a hopeless optimist, but I think that the 2010 Cubs are more than spoilers.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## DianaMo

Greatest MLB Rivalries
"Chicago Cubs vs. St. Louis Cardinals" 
VERSUS CHANNEL
Duration: 1 hour
No Rating
Sports Non-Event, Baseball, TV Show, Sports, TV Shows

http://www.versus.com/shows/greatest-mlb-rivalries/

http://www.versus.com/blogs/versus-archive/greatest-mlb-rivalries---cubs-vs-cardinals/

8/11/10 05:00 PM Central time

8/11/10 11:00 PM

8/15/10 04:00 PM

Versus Takes Swing at 'Greatest MLB Rivalries'
http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/455628-Versus_Takes_Swing_at_Greatest_MLB_Rivalries_.php

Also see
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/3146


----------



## DianaMo

*Cubs / Cardinals telecasts Sept 13-15, 2010*

Monday,September 13,2010 via Comcast Sports Chicago
5:30pm Chicago Tribune Live (LIVE)
6:30pm SportsNITE (LIVE)
*7:00pm Cubs @ St. Louis (LIVE)*
9:45pm Cubs Postgame Live (LIVE)
10:00pm SportsNITE (LIVE)

------------

*9/14/10 7:00 PM "Chicago Cubs at St. Louis Cardinals" WCIU*

{Okay, what were they thinking, scheduling a Cubs / Cardinals game on WCIU and not on WGN/Comcast. I can't even find this game on MLB network or Comcast Plus. I'll check those channels during game time... But I can't schedule it ahead of time this way. Arrrgh!)

Wednesday,September 15,2010
5:30pm Chicago Tribune Live (LIVE)
6:30pm SportsNITE (LIVE)
*7:00pm Cubs @ St. Louis (LIVE)*
9:45pm Cubs Postgame Live (LIVE)
10:00pm SportsNITE (LIVE)

-------------

For Wednesday night's game, the Cubs.com listings says...
*Cubs @ STL
7:15 PM Wed 9/15/2010 CSN / ESPN / MLB.TV*
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=chc&m=9&y=2010
So check for ESPN's game coverage. It seems like it tends to be set up where you either get one channel's game coverage or the other...not both. So if you choose the wrong one to Tivo...uh oh...

Source:
*TV listings for Cubs Fans... September 2010*
http://cubsnet.com/node/3149


----------



## DianaMo

Tyler Colvin, Cubs rookie pierced by bat fragment.... links, question 
(I'll post my question in the next reply...)

Broken bat impales rookie in chest; he's stable and will remain in hospital a couple of days
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ubs-marlins-chicago--20100919,0,1996915.story

Chicago Cubs game action - chicagotribune.com
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...icago-cubs-game-photos,0,2432215.photogallery
Photos from the latest Cubs games.

Graphic: Comparing baseball bats made of maple and ash wood
http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/sns-graphics-mlb-maple-ash-wood-bats-gx,0,34908.graphic

Colvin stable, thankful for support after bat injury
http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/09/video-broken-bat-pierces-cubs-rookie-colvin.html

WGN video of Colvin's injury
http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=12243779&topic_id=8879976&c_id=mlb


----------



## DianaMo

I've got a baseball rules question for you all here.

In the above situation the runner on third was injured on his way to home plate on a ground rule double.

Colvin was able to tag home plate and then get treated for his wounds.

In a situation where the runner on third isn't able to travel on their own steam to home plate on a ground rule double, how would that be ruled and would the run be counted?


----------



## JLucPicard

That's an excellent question, and I don't have the answer. I'd like to believe the runner would be awarded home plate and the run based on the ground-rule nature of the hit, but I really don't know.

Now, if we were talking White Sox rather than Cubs, Pierzynski would grab his arm and drag him across the plate!


----------



## DianaMo

JLucPicard said:


> That's an excellent question, and I don't have the answer. I'd like to believe the runner would be awarded home plate and the run based on the ground-rule nature of the hit, but I really don't know.
> 
> Now, if we were talking White Sox rather than Cubs, Pierzynski would grab his arm and drag him across the plate!


I need to look up the rule at

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/downloads/y2010/official_rules/2010_OfficialBaseballRules.pdf

and find out for sure.

Many years ago, a Cubs runner at third was given a hand slowing down by the third base coach and I think the runner was out as a result of the assistance from the coach. Whoops! So your Pierzynski example wouldn't get the run scored.


----------



## DianaMo

*Colvin heads home after release from hospital*

Quote from Cubs.com article...



> CHICAGO -- Tyler Colvin was released from a Miami hospital Wednesday and headed to South Carolina, and Cubs manager Mike Quade said he hopes to see the rookie outfielder before the season ends.
> 
> Colvin has been hospitalized since he was struck in the chest Sunday by a broken bat. He was not able to fly, and his grandfather, Jerry Colvin, drove the outfielder home.


http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/news/ar...tebook_id=14964402&vkey=notebook_chc&c_id=chc


----------



## DianaMo

Ran a search on "Baseball" on my Tivo and then again on the Tivo website
http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/index.do to find an air time for the Ken Burns baseball specials (a two parter) that didn't interfere with other shows I wanted to record.

It doesn't show up! So I tried a search for "10th", that failed too.

Finally, I tried a search on "Tenth" and that worked.

http://www.pbs.org/baseball-the-tenth-inning/


----------



## DianaMo

I'm looking for a Chicago Cubs year in review program on either WGN or Comcast Sports Chicago, with no success.

Please post if your Tivo finds a show like that airing this year.

*Chicago Cubs tv/radio at the Chicago Museum of Broadcasting*
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/3154

*TV listings for Cubs Fans... September 2010*
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/3149


----------



## hefe

I'm not sure anyone will go to the effort to put together a program like that for this year. Not worth it. The best you may find is some sort of wrapup during the final broadcast.


----------



## DianaMo

People still want to see their favorite players - especially those who've since been traded.

And shows like this help with post-season depression....


----------



## hefe

By increasing it?


----------



## DianaMo

*Todd Ricketts 'Undercover Boss' Cubs episode set for Nov. 7 on CBS*

Quote from article...



> Todd Ricketts apparently got himself fired from a Chicago Cubs maintenance job when he attempted to secretly work for the ballclub his family owns for the CBS show "Undercover Boss."
> 
> CBS, which announced Monday that it plans to air the Ricketts episode on Nov. 7, said he fights for the chance to redeem himself after getting canned on his second day on the job.


http://newsblogs.chicagotribune.com...r-boss-cubs-episode-set-for-nov-7-on-cbs.html



> The Ricketts episode is set to air at 8 p.m. on WBBM-Ch. 2, but it's start -- and conclusion -- are almost certain to be delayed by CBS' National Football League coverage spilling into prime-time earlier in the evening.


----------



## d-dub

After this season, he'll be lucky if he's not fired as owner!


----------



## DianaMo

I had this show set to record and something happened and it didn't get recorded.

Perhaps a football game ran over or the Tivo/PVR didn't handle the time change properly. I do hope that CBS will reair this program.

Anyway, I did find the show via On Demand so check there if you missed it.
If you don't have OnDemand, check with a friend...

*Ricketts learns the ropes as 'Undercover Boss'*
By Carrie Muskat / MLB.com | 11/08/10 12:55 AM ET



> Ricketts posed as an unemployed roofer named Mark Dawson and was tested as a maintenance worker, hot-dog vendor, grounds-crew worker and scoreboard operator at Wrigley for the reality show "Undercover Boss," which aired Sunday night.


http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp...5248&vkey=news_chc&c_id=chc&partnerId=rss_chc

*Todd Ricketts visits on Chicago Tribune Live and discusses the Undercover Boss program.*
http://www.csnchicago.com/pages/video?PID=bpXbUXnJBUyDHdQq8vnzAdc3B2muhQby


----------



## DianaMo

ESPN CLASSIC Baseball game

*1984 NLCS, Game 4: Chicago Cubs at San Diego Padres*

Thu 11/11/10 12:00 AM ESPN CLASSIC (Sat) 2 hours No rating

http://www.baseball-reference.com/postseason/1984_NLCS.shtml


----------



## hefe

Why would any Cubs fan ever want to see that again? I would destroy every copy if I could.


----------



## lambertman

DianaMo said:


> I had this show set to record and something happened and it didn't get recorded.
> 
> Perhaps a football game ran over or the Tivo/PVR didn't handle the time change properly. I do hope that CBS will reair this program.


You were suitably warned, given that you quoted said warning in your previous post.


----------



## DianaMo

lambertman said:


> You were suitably warned, given that you quoted said warning in your previous post.


I misread it! Whoops! I thought they meant it was a 2-part story and the next episode would get delayed. I don't know how I came up with that.


----------



## DianaMo

hefe said:


> Why would any Cubs fan ever want to see that again? I would destroy every copy if I could.


Didn't they win that game?

Whoops, never mind. I misread the boxscore.

Need new glasses...


----------



## hefe

DianaMo said:


> I had this show set to record and something happened and it didn't get recorded.
> 
> Perhaps a football game ran over or the Tivo/PVR didn't handle the time change properly. I do hope that CBS will reair this program.
> 
> Anyway, I did find the show via On Demand so check there if you missed it.
> If you don't have OnDemand, check with a friend...


Or just go to the CBS web site:

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/underc...Nu5L7x6Ln6PetAkR1IxO1vH&vs=homepage&play=true


----------



## DianaMo

*Ron Santo dead at 70*
Chicago Cubs icon failed to reach Hall of Fame

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...-santo-chicago-cubs-obit,0,5736553,full.story

My dog is named Ronnie (after Ron Santo).

I met Ron Santo in September and told him about my collie that is named after him and his website "I am not Lassie".

Pics of Ron Santo

http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/ernie-billy-ryno-and-ron.html


----------



## DianaMo

Ron Santo Funeral video part 1
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/video?id=7836372
Pt 2
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/video?id=7836477
Pt 3
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/video?id=7836487
Source:
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/index


----------



## DianaMo

Interview on tv with Kerry Wood and other Cubs/exCubs, etc. at Santo's wake last night. 
http://www.csnchicago.com/pages/cubsvideo?PID=QjG9iCYiJli3YxA7HueEtGV8Vu8t_bqo



> Santo was beloved by many Cubs fans and players alike. When he was ill during the 2003 playoffs and couldn't travel with the team, pitcher Kerry Wood hung a No. 10 Santo jersey in the Cubs dugout in Atlanta. The Cubs won Game 5 of the division series to capture their first postseason series since 1908. Wood made an emotional call to Santo afterward, dedicating the game to him.
> 
> Wood once made a case for Santo's election to the Hall of Game in an article in ESPN the Magazine, writing: "When it happens, and if the schedule lets us, I'm going to be there for the ceremony. He's the epitome of Chicago baseball. He's still part of the team. He lives and dies with it. In fact, I think we've put him in the hospital a few times. He should get in just for that."
> 
> Santo got a laugh from Wood's words and denied the Cubs' play had ever put him in a hospital.


http://www.wgnradio.com/sports/chi-ron-santo-chicago-cubs-obit,0,6203381,full.story

*Kerry Wood can't understand why Ron Santo isn't in the Hall of Fame. *
And he's not the only pro who wants to see a hero in bronze.
http://sports.espn.go.com/espnmag/story?id=3426993


----------



## DianaMo

CSN Classics

Next episode: Chicago Cubs at Cincinnati Reds: Top Ten Moments

Sat 12/25 10:00 AM CSNC (Cbl) 3 hours, 15 minutes No rating

From May 7, 2010.

COMCAST SPORTSNET CHICAGO program listings for Dec 25, 2010
http://www.csnchicago.com/pages/tvlisting?showdate=1293253200

Spoilers at:
http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=300507117


----------



## DianaMo

*Dueling dates tied to 'Ferris Bueller' Cubs game*
February 8, 2011 10:27 PM



> While we thought one of the great mysteries of our time -- the date of the Cubs game the three characters attend in "Ferris Bueller's Day Off" -- had been solved, it's become even more confusing.


http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2011/02/dueling-dates-tied-to-ferris-bueller-cubs-game.html


----------



## DianaMo

TV listings for Cubs Fans... March 2011 
Spring Training 
Woo hoo !
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/3168


----------



## bobino

DianaMo said:


> TV listings for Cubs Fans... March 2011
> Spring Training
> Woo hoo !


I don't get it. Why would a Cubs fan be happy?

-Bob
Giants fan, finally, unexpectedly happy


----------



## d-dub

bobino said:


> I don't get it. Why would a Cubs fan be happy?
> 
> -Bob
> Giants fan, finally, unexpectedly happy


Because there's always next year!


----------



## DianaMo

Chicago Cubs fans get 162 game to follow - plus spring training.

And hey, in October (when the weather is fantastic) we have the month free from baseball!


----------



## DianaMo

*Which would Chicago Cubs fans prefer to see?*


----------



## DianaMo

3/11/11 05:00 PM

Inside Look "Jim Hendry"
(show will repeat)

Y'know, the above title sounds like a Dr. Oz show segement. 

An interview with Jim Hendry

Comcast Sportsnet Chicago
http://www.csnchicago.com/pages/inside_look/


----------



## DianaMo

*30 Clubs in 30 Days*

Next episode: Chicago Cubs

Fri 3/11 6:00 PM MLBN (Cbl) 1 hour No rating



> In-depth look at the 2011 team, featuring player, coach and GM interviews; expert analysis on personnel and other decisions for the upcoming regular season.


http://mlb.mlb.com/network/promotions/30_in_30.jsp


----------



## DianaMo

*A Swing and A Hit for Violinist*

Musician Plays Instrument Crafted From Baseball Bat



> The NSO's Glenn Donnellan, with his unusual violin, has drawn attention on YouTube. (By Marcus Yam -- The Washington Post)


By Anne Midgette
Washington Post Staff Writer

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/07/03/AR2009070302342.html


----------



## midas




----------



## DianaMo

midas said:


>


I have a friend who is always trying to convert me to being a Cardinals fan.

That would be like cheering for the lions instead of the Christians.


----------



## midas

DianaMo said:


> I have a friend who is always trying to convert me to being a Cardinals fan.
> 
> That would be like cheering for the lions instead of the Christians.


Well, just so you know, Andy, the author of that piece, is a die-hard Cub fan. Even though he has moved to Las Vegas, he's still a Cub fan.


----------



## DianaMo

*Lifeskill #343 (From the Chicago Tribune University)

How to keep score at the ballpark*

It's nearly baseball season. Here's how to fill out a scorecard like a veteran

http://www.chicagotribune.com/featu...-baseball-scorec20110322,0,7356985,full.story

*Photos of sample scorecards for a Cubs 14-3 win over the Marlins.* 
Click on the photos for a larger view. http://chicagocubsphotos.blogspot.com/2005/08/scorecard-for-14-3-game.html


----------



## DianaMo

Quote from WGN...



> Robert Redford, award-winning actor and film director, says he is eager to throw out the ceremonial first pitch before Fridays season opener at Wrigley Field between the Chicago Cubs and Pittsburgh Pirates.
> 
> "A great stadium, one of the great ballparks in America, Redford said Thursday night after the private screening of the film he directed -- "The Conspirator" -- at the AMC River East 21 Theatre in Chicago. "I look forward to it.


http://www.wgntv.com/cbsports-redford-hails-chicago-eager-for-wrigley-role-20110401,0,2160367.story



> The Conspirator is the debut film of the American Film Company. It tells the story of Mary Surratt, the only female co-conspirator charged in the Abraham Lincoln assassination and the first woman to be hanged by the United States federal government. It stars Robin Wright, James McAvoy, Justin Long, Evan Rachel Wood, Jonathan Groff, Tom Wilkinson, Alexis Bledel, Kevin Kline, and Toby Kebbell.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Conspirator



> The American Film Company (2008) is a film production company founded in 2008 by Joe Ricketts. Ricketts previously founded Ameritrade and, with his family, owns the Chicago Cubs. The American Film Company, founded on the belief that real life is often more compelling than fiction, produces feature films about true stories from America's past.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Film_Company_(2008)

The Conspirator: Official Movie Site: 
Directed by Robert Redford
http://www.conspiratorthemovie.com/


----------



## DianaMo

I would prefer that whoever writes the program descriptions for Chicago Cubs related tv programs would include "Chicago Cubs" in the blurb.

I ran across this listing as a result of a search for "Santo".

*Ron Santo: In His Own Words*

Sat 4/16/2011 6:30 PM 9 WGN 
Duration: 30 minutes 
No Rating 
Special, Sports Non-Event, Baseball, Sports


----------



## DianaMo

This program might be Chicago only.

Are any WGN America viewers able to Tivo this?



DianaMo said:


> *Ron Santo: In His Own Words*
> 
> Sat 4/16/2011 6:30 PM 9 WGN
> Duration: 30 minutes
> No Rating
> Special, Sports Non-Event, Baseball, Sports


----------



## DianaMo

The Comcast SportsNet Plus listings don't show up on my Tivo, so I thought I'd post the tv listing here in case others have this same problem.

Tuesday,April 19,2011

7:01pm	San Diego @ Cubs LIVE on Comcast SportsNet Plus

10:01pm	Cubs Postgame Live on Comcast SportsNet Plus

http://www.csnchicago.com/pages/tvlisting

Oh wait...

WGN Radio
Change of plans! Tonight's Cubs game has been postponed because of rain so the Chicago Blackhawks game will air at 7pm on WGN Radio AM 720, online at wgnradio.com, iPad, and your smart phone apps! http://www.facebook.com/wgnradio


----------



## DianaMo

Check out this amazing Chicago Cubs Wrigley Field birthday cake.

Please share photos / links if you see more Cubs related birthday cakes.

Original source for photo:

__
https://flic.kr/p/3823833598

Check out the video of this cake.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3823234829


----------



## DianaMo

Wrigley Field Seagulls
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/3223


----------



## GoHalos

I like that they included the rooftop seating on the buildings across the street in the cake. :up:


----------



## cherry ghost

where's the flag with the "L" on it?


----------



## DianaMo

GoHalos said:


> I like that they included the rooftop seating on the buildings across the street in the cake. :up:


If you watch the video you'll see the Harry Caray statue in its former location.


----------



## DianaMo

*Buckner to fill in for Brenly in booth vs. Red Sox*
By Dave van Dyck, Tribune reporter

"Former first baseman Bill Buckner will fill in for WGN's Cubs analyst Bob Brenly during the May 20, 2011 interleague game in Boston, where he is both loved and hated for letting a ground ball go through his legs during Game 6 of the 1986 World Series."

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.co...for-brenly-in-boston-20110506,0,5865818.story


----------



## DianaMo

TWIB: This week in baseball ... videos online

Look for the Chicago Cubs in various plays here:

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?topic_id=4488754


----------



## DianaMo

*Chicago Cubs vs Boston Red Sox tv listings*
Central time

5/20/11 06:00 PM "Chicago Cubs at Boston Red Sox" 9 WGN (Bill Buckner instead of Brenly tonight)

5/20/11 06:00 PM "Regional Coverage" Chicago Cubs at Boston Red Sox or New York Mets at New York Yankees. MLB Network

5/21/11 06:00 PM "Chicago Cubs at Boston Red Sox" 32 WFLD
Fox game of the week

5/22/11 07:00 PM "Chicago Cubs at Boston Red Sox" ESPN
re-airs at 2:30am Monday morning.

*Baseball games are more fun in Spanish...I'm just sayin...*

Béisbol de las Grandes Ligas
Next episode: Chicago Cubs en Boston Red Sox
Sun 5/22 7:00 PM ESPN Espanol (Cbl) 3 hours No rating
Desde Fenway Park en Boston, MA, USA

http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/beisbol/mlb/equipo/_/nombre/chc/chicago-cubs


----------



## Bierboy

DianaMo said:


> *Buckner to fill in for Brenly in booth vs. Red Sox*
> By Dave van Dyck, Tribune reporter
> 
> "Former first baseman Bill Buckner will fill in for WGN's Cubs analyst Bob Brenly during the May 20, 2011 interleague game in Boston, where he is both loved and hated for letting a ground ball go through his legs during Game 6 of the 1986 World Series."
> 
> http://www.chicagobreakingsports.co...for-brenly-in-boston-20110506,0,5865818.story


Buckner can burn in hell...


----------



## DianaMo

*Marlon Byrd after being hit by a pitch below his eye (photos)*
http://www.cubsnet.com/node/3225#comment-3672


----------



## DianaMo

Ron Santo Statue dedication ceremony links

WGN-TV photos of this event at: 
http://www.wgntv.com/blogs​/lenandb...e-dedication-​20110810,0,576055.photogal​lery

Chicago Cubs Ron Santo Statue dedication ceremony photos (at least 69 photos here)

Sun-Times photos from this event. Their captions identify the players in the photos. 
http://www.suntimes.com/ph​otos/galleries/index.html?​story=6998246

WGN Radio's photos of the event... 
http://www.wgnradio.com/sp​orts/bas...ing-​ceremony-20110811,0,846550​.photogallery

WFLD-TV news page regarding the statue dedication... http://www.myfoxchicago.co​m/dpp/sp...o-chicago-cubs-wrigley​-field-statue-20110810

CBS Chicago photos 
http://chicago.cbslocal.co​m/photo-galleries/2011/08/​11/ron-santo-earns-a-statu​e/

Ron Santo statue unveiled outside Wrigley (video) ABC WLS TV news http://abclocal.go.com/wls​/story?section=news/spor​ts&id=8299405

ESPN: Ron Santo's statue a fine tribute 
http://espn.go.com/blog/ch​icago/cubs/post/_/id/5859/​ron-santos-statue-a-fine-t​ribute

WGN-TV news story regarding this event. Includes audio of the herald trumpeteers. 
http://www.wgntv.com/video​beta/?watchId=ee3273b9-5d9​b-4c0b-8841-e9604d35d675

WGN's Ron Santo video page 
http://www.wgntv.com/sport​s/baseball/cubs/santo/

WGN radio: Video: Highlights of the Ron Santo statue dedication ceremony http://www.wgnradio.com/sp​orts/bas...ation-ceremony-video-2​0110811,0,934532.story

MLB.com coverage of the Ron Santo statue event 
http://mlb.mlb.com/video/p​lay.jsp?content_id=1789648​9

"Let's bronze a statue for Santo".
Video made in 2009 to support Garry Meier's effort to "Get Ron Bronzed" at Wrigley Field.
http://www.youtube.com/wat​ch?v=-kAYx6brAak


----------



## DianaMo

Some weird Chicago Cubs Tivo listings today.

1. Ever since "Next Year is Here" aired on opening day on WGN at 12:30pm on a Thursday, I'm getting a "Cubs special" listing for that time slot on Thursdays. 

2. Today's Cubs/Cardinals game didn't show up in the Tivo search I have set up. It did show up when I looked up 1pm on WGN. The search is set up for something like Sports / Baseball / Cubs.

3. WGN's Lead Off Man and 10th Inning show are now called something else. I'm concerned that the name (something like MLB Pre game / Post game show) will be less unique are more difficult to sort out just the Cubs related programs.

Its hard enough trying to track down where the next Chicago Cubs game will air, why are they trying to make it even more difficult?

Oh, on the Motorola cable DVR, the pre-game show is still called the Lead Off Man, however, they tend to be listed as re-runs.

The pre-game shows tend to be the only clue we're given as to whether we're watching a new game or a re-aired game.

I still haven't figured out the game plan on which to record when a game is listed on both WGN / Comcast and also ESPN / MLB Network.
My guess is to select the local option whenever it is available, but I would like to know what the actual rule of thumb is for that.

Still wishing I could just program the Tivo to record everything Cubs related and it would work and leave out the duplicates and the black-outs.

PS: The other day Comcast had 3 different Chicago Sporting events air at the same time. Wish they had bothered to tell my Tivo where to find the Cubs game. I had the Tivo set up to record the Cubs, but ended up with the Blackhawks game.


----------



## DianaMo

After Ron Santo's HOF event, the Chicago Cubs dress up as superheros for getaway day after the St. Louis series.

Can you tell who is which superhero in this video?

View video at:
http://www.wgntv.com/videogallery/71243846/Sports/Cubs-dress-up-as-super-heroes-on-road-trip

---------

Cubs fans might also enjoy reading:

Why Ron Santo was 'Superman' to the Cubs
http://www.csnchicago.com/07/20/12/Why-Ron-Santo-was-Superman-to-the-Cubs/landing_cubs.html


----------



## DianaMo

Last year, Tony Campana was my reason for watching the 2012 Chicago Cubs.

Remember when everything would stop when Sosa went to bat.

For 2012, our fun player to watch was Tony Campana.

I'm bummed to see that he is very unlikely to be a 2013 Chicago Cubs.

Cubs 2012 stolen base leader Tony Campana designated for assignment
http://www.suntimes.com/sports/base...r-tony-campana-designated-for-assignment.html

If you're a Tony fan, watch this video. It's Grrreat !

Tony Campana's incredible slide inspires 'Copacabana' rewrite
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/cutfour/article.jsp?content_id=32125036


----------



## DianaMo

Who can identify this Cubs pitcher. That's Bill Buckner at 1st so that gives you an idea of the era this photo is from.


----------



## DianaMo

Central time - Chicago Cubs convention opening ceremonies on Comcast Sportsnet Chicago.

http://www.csnchicago.com/article/csn-csnchicagocom-provide-extensive-coverage-2014-cubs-convention

Searching Cubs convention keywords at CSN... http://www.csnchicago.com/search/site/cubs convention

This makes me wish I had a Tivo for radio: Heres the WGN Radio event line-up for the 2014 Chicago Cubs Convention, January 17-19, 2014. Saturday afternoons Sports Central will be a live radio broadcast. All other sessions will be recorded for later broadcast or online use. http://wgnradio.com/2014/01/05/2014-cubs-convention-wgn-radio-event-schedule/


----------



## DianaMo

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMq8iC_uihXgpJnVLQ3iKiNsofZXMsLp_


----------



## DianaMo

Tonight!


----------



## DianaMo




----------



## cherry ghost

DianaMo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMq8iC_uihXgpJnVLQ3iKiNsofZXMsLp_


That's sad


----------



## DianaMo

Looks like youtube found it inappropriate. Go figure!


----------



## DianaMo

Ernie Banks passed on last night.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...ivan-ernie-banks-spt-0124-20150123-story.html

http://m.espn.go.com/mlb/story?storyId=12221497

http://www.bleedcubbieblue.com/2015/1/23/7880829/ernie-banks-mr-cub-dies-at-83


----------



## DianaMo

My Tivo is having a challenging time finding the Chicago Cubs telecasts for me.

For some reason, it is even regarding White Sox games too.

Here are the channels games air on this year in our tv market:

Local station guide:

* COZI = A subchannel operated by Decatur-based WAND-TV. Scheduled to show 19 games. Available on Comcast cable channel 436 or over the air on channel 17.2.

* CSN = Comcast Sports Net Chicago. Scheduled to show 70 games. Available on Comcast cable channels 64 or 922 (HD)

* CSN+ = Comcast Sports Net Chicago Plus. Scheduled to show 10 games. Available on Comcast cable channels 102 or 285 (HD)

* ESPN = May televise select Sunday night Cubs game during the season. Available on Comcast cable channels 27 or 923 (HD)

* ESPN2 = Scheduled to televise Opening Night (April 5) and possibly others. Available on Comcast cable channels 28 or 924 (HD).

* WAND = The Decatur-based NBC affiliate. Scheduled to show three games. Available on Comcast cable channels 10 or 906 (HD) or over the air on channel 17.

* WBUI = The Decatur-based CW affiliate. Scheduled to show 14 games. Available on Comcast cable channels 6 or 914 (HD) or over the air on channel 23.

* WCIX = A Springfield-based subchannel operated by Champaign-based WCIA. Scheduled to show 24 games. Available on Comcast cable channel 19 or 918 or over the air on channel 49.

* WRSP = The Springfield-based Fox affiliate. Scheduled to show five games on select Saturdays. Available on Comcast cable channel 7 or 910 (HD) or over the air on channel 55.

View schedule here: http://extras.sj-r.com/static-pages/cubs-tv-schedule


----------



## DianaMo

Chicago Cubs tv October 5, 2015

See attached pics for more.

www.csnchicago.com/article/csn-prov...s-national-league-wild-card-playoffs-coverage










The We are Good program was made up of the Hunt for October videos.
http://www.csnchicago.com/topic/hunt-october


----------



## DianaMo

FS1 Curious Case of the Chicago Cubs
Can't seem to find anything about this program on their website yet.
http://www.foxsports.com/watch/fs1


----------



## DianaMo

On TBS









On CSN Chicago


----------



## DianaMo

I'm trying to get my Tivo set for the Cubs/Cardinals games.

Trying to figure out how to pad the recording times.

What happens if one of the games overlaps into the next gametime?


----------



## DianaMo

Can I watch the baseball playoff games via Tivo to go on a tablet?


----------



## jilter

Seems like a good a place as any to ask this.
My sister is in a long term medical facility.
They feed the whole facility DirectTv.
When I visit her during the day, I show her that she can get TBS, the station that is showing the playoffs.
But, my sister is telling me she can not get that station at night.
Is this a black-out of some sort, most likely because this facility is on a lower tier subscription?


----------



## hefe

Shouldn't be any blackout. Any tier with TBS should get it.


----------



## DianaMo

Source: http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/schedule/broadcast/index.jsp?c_id=chc


----------



## Bierboy

Games 3, 4 & 5 at Wrigley all start (first pitch) at 7:07 p.m. CDT...

Also, it should be noted that TeeVee coverage begins about 37 minutes before the first pitch.


----------



## hefe

Add an hour for Central, as it shows for me in Mountain time...


----------



## MikeCC

I gotta tell you, seeing those October schedules with the Chicago Cubs is very very surreal to me.

I've got nothing to add about the schedules, mind you. I am just happily dumbfounded at my favorite team's success this year. I just hope we hear Steve Goodman's song, "Go Cubs Go" at Wrigley Field about a half dozen more times this year.


----------



## Bierboy

MikeCC said:


> I gotta tell you, seeing those October schedules with the Chicago Cubs is very very surreal to me.
> 
> I've got nothing to add about the schedules, mind you. I am just happily dumbfounded at my favorite team's success this year. I just hope we hear Steve Goodman's song, "Go Cubs Go" at Wrigley Field about a half dozen more times this year.


I absolutely HATE that song. It makes no sense whatsover before a game. And, in general, it's just stupid...


----------



## MikeCC

Bierboy said:


> I absolutely HATE that song. It makes no sense whatsover before a game. And, in general, it's just stupid...


A few years back, after a grueling regular season victory, fans at Wrigley Field heard that song as part of the music mix over the park speakers, as the crowd started to leave. Many fans stopped filing out, and simply started singing along.

Cubs management saw how revved up the fans got, and thus began the practice of playing that tune after every home game win. It is now a tradition, and it is impressive. So much of the crowd stays, singing along. Thousands and thousands of elated fans singing with gusto, sharing the glow of a Cubs' win.

Wrigley may be a small ball park, but they know how to develop traditions that make each and every fan feel part of something special... even in all the lean years.


----------



## hefe

It's a perfect song for the fans to sing, it's an easy sing-a-long. I like it.


----------



## series5orpremier

As an objective observer that song absolutely sucks. "Hey Hey Holy Mackeral" is thousands of times better and it's beyond me how anyone could ever consider a different song than HHHM for the Cubs' theme.


----------



## hefe

series5orpremier said:


> As an objective observer that song absolutely sucks. "Hey Hey Holy Mackeral" is thousands of times better and it's beyond me how anyone could ever consider a different song than HHHM for the Cubs' theme.


There's no way thousands of people can sing that together. It doesn't have to represent an "official theme," it's just something they do.


----------



## Bierboy

...and it's stupid. I've been a Cub fan for 60 years, and it's one of the stupidest things the fans do...


----------



## hefe

Bierboy said:


> ...and it's stupid. I've been a Cub fan for 60 years, and it's one of the stupidest things the fans do...


Different strokes, and all that...


----------



## MikeCC

Sigh.

See you next year.


----------



## DianaMo

Check out cubsnet.com if you want.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Sadly all I can see is potentially 70 blacked out games


----------



## DianaMo

2016 Chicago Cubs tv radio broadcast schedule including March.
http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/schedule/broadcast/index.jsp?c_id=chc


----------



## hefe

Is it April yet!?


----------



## MikeCC

For those fans who hate Steve Goodman's _Go Cubs Go_... well, let's just say you'd better avoid Wrigley Field this year.

Out of the first 30 homes games so far, the fans got to happily sing _Go Cubs Go_ 22 times! The fans seem to hang around after that last out, wanting to have a 40,000 person sing-along.

And Chicago's channel 9 (WGN) lingers a bit as well, catching the fan reaction... and probably using the lyrics as a bit of a plug:



> ... Baseball time is here again
> You can catch it all on WGN...


Is it _the _year?


----------



## hefe

I love it.


----------



## jilter

I was telling my son I feel like Cubs games are like the shell game.
The listings say one channel and the game is shown on another.


----------



## jilter

What the heck?!?!?
Where is the game tonight?
Why cant the games just be on one station?
This is frustrating.


----------



## Bierboy

MikeCC said:


> For those fans who hate Steve Goodman's _Go Cubs Go_... well, let's just say you'd better avoid Wrigley Field this year.
> 
> Out of the first 30 homes games so far, the fans got to happily sing _Go Cubs Go_ 22 times! The fans seem to hang around after that last out, wanting to have a 40,000 person sing-along.
> 
> And Chicago's channel 9 (WGN) lingers a bit as well, catching the fan reaction... and probably using the lyrics as a bit of a plug:
> 
> Is it _the _year?


Hate the song....love the Cubs.


----------



## MikeCC

Okay, I got my fingers crossed.

Let's hear that _Go Cubs Go _three more times! Three more games at Wrigley Field. World Series night games at the friendly confines?

This is astounding, surreal, exciting, and mind-numbing. When I saw that W flag raised after the last Dodger game when the Cubs won the NL pennant, I suddenly was overcome. The simple act of hoisting that blue W got to me even more than all the jumping around on the field.

Has anyone checked the weather report for Hades? When did it freeze over?

The World Series is being played on the North Side of Chicago.


----------



## hefe

Amazing, isn't it. I would really like to change my phone notification sound from Pat Hughes calling, "The Cubs win the Pennant," to "The Cubs win the World Series."


----------



## jlb

It's an interesting series to watch as a Red Sox fan with Tito/Cleveland and Theo/curse/Chicago. But as a baseball romantic (yes, Field of Dreams and The Natural made my cry), I have to go with the Cubbies.


----------



## MikeCC

hefe said:


> Amazing, isn't it. I would really like to change my phone notification sound from Pat Hughes calling, "The Cubs win the Pennant," to "The Cubs win the World Series."


So... did you change it?


----------



## hefe

MikeCC said:


> So... did you change it?


I've just been busy, but that's on my list of to-dos.


----------



## MikeCC

:thumbsup:


----------



## jilter

I have the opening of Go Cubs Go as my ringtone. It is upbeat and with no lyrics, not as intrusive. It is familiar to people, but most can not place it, I love it!


----------



## MikeCC

jilter said:


> I have the opening of Go Cubs Go as my ringtone. It is upbeat and with no lyrics, not as intrusive. It is familiar to people, but most can not place it, I love it!


'Go, Cubs, Go' Hits Billboard Charts for the First Time After Cubs' World Series Win


----------

